# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  محاضرات(السيد منير و ضياء والشيخ الصفار والخويلدي وغيرهم )المقروءة والمسموعة

## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

شهر محرم 
هو وقفة مع الذات..وإصلاح للنفس... وإرواء لظمأ حس المعرفة في داخلنا..،،،

لذا أرتأيت أن أنقل لكم جل محاضرات أكابر الخطباء لهذا العام وذلك لأجل من فاته حضور أحدها أو لم يوفق للحضور أن لايحرم بكرات الإستماع للدرر المعارف التي ألقيت فيها..،،
نبدأ على بركة الله
بمحاضرات الشيخ/......
منقول من منتدى ماسنجرالحوزة
عند نقل الموضوع يجب ذكر الامصدر ...

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الشيخ/ حسن الصفار
في أولى ليالي عاشوراء، الشيخ الصفار يتحدث عن أهمية تذكير جمهور المسلمين بيوم عاشوراء كيومٍ من أيام الله 



للإستماع اضغط هناا


يتركّز حديثنا هذه الليلة ـ من خلال الآية ـ في المحورين التاليين:


المحور الأول: أهمية التذكير بأيّام الله

لفهم المقصود بِـ «أيام الله» الوارد في الآية الكريمة، لابدَّ من التمهيد لذلك ببحث لفظة «اليوم» علميًّا وعرفيًّا.


تحديد معنى اليوم:

اليوم ـ علميًّا ـ: يعرّف بأنه المدّة الزمنيّة التي تستغرقها الأرض للدوران حول نفسها، والتي تمتدّ لأربعٍ وعشرين ساعة.

بينما اليوم ـ عرفًا ـ: ما يقابل الليل، حيث يبدأ اليوم من شروق الشمس وينتهي بغروبها. فيقال في كثير من أدبيات العرب: اليوم والليلة، و«مسير يومٍ وليلة». وقد وردت بعض الأحاديث الشريفة تستعمل اليوم في هذا المعنى. وقد صنّفت بعض كتب الأدعية فيما يسمّى بِـ «أدعية اليوم والليلة»، بينما في الحقيقة فإن الليل يقابله النهار، ومن الليل والنهار يتكون اليوم الواحد.


بداية اليوم:

اختلفت الشعوب والمجتمعات في تحديد بداية اليوم:

-فالعرب ـ وبالتالي عند المسلمين ـ واليهود يعتبرون أن بداية اليوم من غروب الشمس، فتكون بداية الليل هي البداية الفعلية لأي يوم، ليكون غروب شمس ذلك اليوم هو آخر أوقاته، والساعة ما قبل الغروب هي آخر ساعات ذلك اليوم.

- بينما ما عليه الرومان والأوروبيون الآن أن بداية اليوم تكون من منتصف الليل.


نسبة الأيام إلى الله تعالى:

في الآية الكريمة توجيه إلهي للنبي موسى بأن يذكّر قومه بِـ «أيام الله»، فما المقصود بهذه الأيام؟

الأيام من ناحية زمنية كلها أيام الله، فهو سبحانه خالق الزمان والمكان، وخالق كل ما يحيط بنا في هذا الكون الفسيح.

ولكنّ نسبة أمرٍ مّا إلى الله تعالى يدلّ على تشريفه وتعظيمه، وذلك كنسبة بعض الأمكنة لله، كالمسجد الذي يطلق عليه أنه بيت من «بيوت الله». وكذلك شهر رمضان الذي يطلق عليه أنه «شهر الله».

وقد اختلف المفسّرون في المقصود بِـ «أيام الله» الواردة في الآية الكريمة على ثلاثة أقوال:

(1) فقال بعضهم أن «أيام الله» هي تلك الأزمنة والأيام التي انتصر الله تعالى فيها لأنبيائه ورسله وعباده المؤمنين، وذلك لما تحقق فيها من عزّة لدين الله ونصر لأوليائه ولقيم الحق. وعلى هذا يكون معنى الآية: ذكرهم بأيام انتصارات الأنبياء والمؤمنين على أولئك الطغاة المعاندين.

(2) بينما يرى بعض المفسرين أن المقصود بِـ «أيام الله» تلك الأيام التي حلّت فيها نقمة الله وغضبه على الكافرين الظالمين الذين كانوا يصرّون على معاندة ومناوأة أنبياء الله وعباده الصالحين، وذلك لما في هذه الأيام من ظهور لمقدرة الله وبطشه ونكاله بهؤلاء الظالمين المعتدين في الأرض.

(3) ورأى بعض المفسرين أن المعنى أشمل من هذين الموردين، فكل يوم حصل فيه حدث مصيري في تاريخ البشرية أو تاريخ مجتمع من المجتمعات فإن ذلك اليوم يعتبر من أيام الله، وذلك لما في هذه المناسبات والأيام من عِبَر ودروس ومواعظ يتعلّم منها الإنسان وتتعظ منها الشعوب والمجتمعات.

وعلى هذا الرأي يكون معنى الآية الكريمة أن الله تعالى يوجّه نبيّه موسى ويأمره بأن يذكّر قومه بهذه الأحداث والمواقف التي حصلت فيها تطوّرات مهمّة وتحوّلات مصيرية في تاريخهم، كانتصارهم على الطاغية فرعون حينما أهلكه الله تعالى مع جنوده.

وقد ورد عن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب أنه قال: «كان رسول الله يخطبنا فيذكّرنا بأيام الله»[2] .

وهذا يدلّ دلالة واضحة على أن هذا التعليم الربّاني ممتدّ مع بقية النبوّات، ليكون سِمَة بارزة في حياة المجتمعات المتديّنة، يتذكّر أفرادها ومجموعاتها تلك الأيام التي يجد فيها الإنسان ما يتّعظ به ويفيده في حياته العملية، وقال الفخر الرازي: إنه يعبر بالأيام عن الوقائع العظيمة التي وقعت فيها، يقال: فلان عالم بأيام العرب. ويريد وقائعها[3] .


إقامة الذكرى عرف اجتماعي:

وقد أصبح متداولاً ومعروفًا اليوم في المجتمعات البشرية أنها تهتمّ بأيام ذات أحداث مصيرية وتاريخية مهمّة.

فأغلب الدول تحتفي بيوم استقلالها وتحرّرها من نير الاحتلال الأجنبي، وأصبح هذا الأمر تقليدًا دوليًّا، لا تكاد ترى دولة في العالم لا تحتفل بيوم استقلالها، وتجعله يومًا وطنيًا ويومَ عطلة. كما أن لكل دولة أو أمّة من الأمم أيامًا تحتفي بها رسميًّا وشعبيًّا. فالفرنسيون ـ مثلاً ـ يحتفلون بيوم سقوط الباستيل، ذلك السجن الذي كان رمزًا للظلم والطغيان.

وقد تعارفت بعض المجتمعات البشرية على تخصيص بعض الأيام لتكريس وتأكيد بعض القيم والاهتمامات الجيّدة، وذلك مثل يوم «عيد الأم». الذي هو عرف وتقليد قديم عند المجتمعات الأوروبية من القرن السابع عشر الميلادي، كيوم يتذكّر فيه الناس فضل الأم وتضحياتها ويجدّدون عهد التقدير والاحترام للأم، لما تتحمّله من عناء وبما تفيضه على الأبناء من محبّة وعطف في الحمل والرضاع والتربية.


أهمية التذكير بأيام الله:

للتذكير بالأيام المفصلية في حياة كل أمّة أهمية عظيمة تنطبع على واقع الأمة ومستقبلها، وذلك:

(1) من أجل أن ترتبط المجتمعات البشرية بتاريخها وتستفيد من التجارب والدروس والعبر التي حصلت في تلك الوقائع والأحداث السابقة، وإلاّ لو لم يكن هذا التركيز لكانت معرفة تلك الوقائع خاصّة بأولئك المعنيين بأمور التاريخ والأبحاث التاريخية فقط. لذلك فإن إعلانها والتذكير بها وطرحها بشِكْل عام يلفت أنظار الجميع، وبالتالي يستفيد الجميع من عبرها وتجاربها.

(2) ومن ناحية ثانية تكون إقامة ذكرى هذه الأحداث تخليدًا لمن قام بتحقيقها، فالبطولات التي تأسست عليها حضارات الأمم والشعوب يقف وراءها أبطال، تكون هذه الاحتفالات تخليدًا لذكراهم وتلمُّسًا لمواقع البطولة والتميّز لدى هؤلاء الأفراد أو هذه المجموعات.


برامج التذكير بأيام الله بين المنع والقبول:

في الآية القرآنية الكريمة يأمر الله تعالى نبيّه موسى بتذكير قومه بأيام الله، فالقرآن هنا لم يضع كيفية معيّنة بها يتحقّق هذا التذكير، ولكنّ ما عليه كثير من الأمم والشعوب أن يتم ذلك عادةً من خلال الاحتفال الشعبي وما يصاحب ذلك من إدخالٍ لبعض التقاليد والأعراف في إحياء هذه المناسبات التي ـ غالبًا ـ ما تقام سنويًّا.

والاحتفاء بالمناسبات الدينية أو الاجتماعية بهذه الطريقة قد تحفَّظت عليها بعض المدارس الإسلامية، وهي المدرسة السلفية، فهم يرون أن الاحتفال بشِكْل منتظم ومبرمج بأي مناسبة ـ تاريخية أو اجتماعية أو دينية ـ غير مشروع وبدعةً في الدين.

ولذلك كان هناك ممانعة في الاحتفال باليوم الوطني في المملكة داخل البلاد ضمن مظاهر رسمية، فقد كان ذلك ممكنًا في سفارات المملكة في الخارج، ولكن لم يكن ممكنًا بسبب التحفّظ الديني الذي كان يبديه بعض علماء هذه المدرسة.

ولكن حينما أصبح هناك ضرورةَ أن يعيش الناس في هذا البلد الانتماء إلى وطنهم وأن يشعروا بقيمة هذا الكيان وحبّه وأن تكون هناك هويّة مشتركة يجتمع فيها المواطنون ويلتقون فيها عاطفيًّا ما عادت تظهر تلك المعارضة التي كانت في الماضي.

وهذا الرأي (التحفّظ في إقامة الاحتفالات الدينية أو الاجتماعية أو التاريخية) يبقى رأي مدرسة معينة، والغالبية الساحقة من المسلمين وفقهائهم لا يرون هذا الرأي، ونجد ذلك واضحًا في إقامة ذكرى المولد النبوي الشريف الذي تحتفل به معظم البلاد الإسلامية، وتعتبره عطلة رسمية ومناسبةً مهمّة يجدّدون فيه الولاء لرسول الله ويتحدّثون عن سيرته وتاريخه ويجدّدون العهد بتعاليمه.

ولو دارت المسألة في إقامة الاحتفالات والمناسبات الدينية في إطار اختلاف الرأي لا مانع من ذلك، فلكل طرف رأيه واجتهاده وقناعته، ولا يصحّ أن تتحوّل هذه المسألة إلى صراع وصدام
.



المحور الثاني: عاشوراء نموذجًا
في تاريخنا الإسلامي وقائعُ لها أهمية ومنعطفاتٌ تشكّل لحظات مصيرية في تاريخ الأمة، وتؤثّر على وجدانها وثقافتها وعلى واقعها الاجتماعي والسياسي. هذه الأحداث يمكن أن تكون مصداقًا لعنوان «أيام الله» الوارد في القرآن الكريم.

ويمكننا ـ بكل ثقة ـ أن نعتبر «عاشوراء» مصداقًا بارزًا من بين تلك الأحداث، وذلك لما تحفل به هذه الحادثة من دروس وعبر وقيم للأمة وجماهيرها الواسعة.


«عاشوراء» مصطلح إسلامي: 

يشير بعض علماء اللغة إلى أن مصطلح «عاشوراء» مصطلح إسلامي لم يكن في الجاهلية. هذا ما أكّده ابن الأثير في النهاية وابن دريد في الجمهرة.

ويُقْصَد به اليوم العاشر من المحرّم، ولا يطلق على أي يوم عاشر من أي شهر غير المحرّم.

وهناك من يرى أنه ـ كمصطلح ـ كان متداولاً قبل الإسلام، ويروون في ذلك بعض الروايات في صحيحي البخاري ومسلم. جاء عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قدم النبي المدينة، فرأى اليهود تصوم يوم عاشوراء، فقال: «ما هذا؟» قالوا: هذا يوم صالح، هذا يوم نجّى الله بني إسرائيل من عدوهم، فصامه موسى. قال: «فأنا أحق بموسى منكم». فصامه وأمر بصيامه[4] .

وجاء عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان رسول الله أمر بصيام يوم عاشوراء، فلما فُرض رمضان، كان من شاء صام، ومن شاء أفطر[5] .

كان ذلك قبل فرض صيام شهر رمضان، فلمّا فُرِض صيام شهر رمضان أصبح صوم يوم عاشوراء ليس مفروضًا على المسلمين، وإنما اعتبروه مستحباً.

ولكنّ مدرسة أهل البيت لا تقبل هذه الأحاديث ولا ترى صحّتها من ناحية السند وتناقش أيضًا في المضمون، وتذهب هذه المدرسة إلى أن هذا المصطلح يظل مصطلحًا إسلاميًّا تعارف المسلمون عليه بسبب الواقعة التي حصلت فيه باستشهاد الإمام الحسين في ذلك اليوم.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

التعتيم على واقعة «عاشوراء»:

حينما نقرأ التاريخ نجد أن بني أميّة كانوا يريدون التعتيم على هذه الحادثة، لينسى الناس ما حصل على أهل البيت في كربلاء، ومن أجل ذلك كانوا يعلنون ذلك اليوم عيدًا ويوم فرح وسرور، وهذا ما نجد الإشارة إليه في إحدى فقرات الزيارة الواردة عن الإمام الباقر ، حيث يقول فيها: «... اللهم إن هذا يوم تبرّكت به بنو أمية وابن آكلة الأكباد». 
وورد في كتب التاريخ ـ كما ينقل أبو الريحان البيروني في الآثار الباقية، «فأما بنو أمية، فقد لبسوا فيه ما تجدد، وتزيّنوا، واكتحلوا، وعيّدوا، وأقاموا الولائم والضيافات، وأطعموا الحلاوات والطيبات، وجرى الرسم في العامة على ذلك أيام ملكهم، وبقي فيهم بعد زواله عنهم. 
وأما الشيعة فإنهم ينوحون ويبكون، أسفاً لقتل سيد الشهداء فيه»[6] . 
ورووا في ذلك أحاديث وروايات موضوعة ومجعولة، كما يشير ابن تيمية، فيقول: «.. وإظهار الفرح والسرور يوم عاشوراء، وتوسيع النفقات فيه، هو من البدع المحدثة، المقابلة للرافضة»، وأضاف ابن تيمية، «.. وقد وضعت في ذلك أحاديث مكذوبة في فضائل ما يصنع فيه، من الاغتسال والاكتحال الخ..» وقال: « .. وأحدث فيه بعض الناس أشياء، مستندة إلى أحاديث موضوعة لا أصل لها مثل فضل الاغتسال فيه، أو التكحل، أو المصافحة[7] . 
ومن أمثلة هذه الروايات الموضوعة ما رووه عن ابن عباس في تفسير قوله تعالى: ﴿قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ﴾ ـ سورة طه: آية 59ـ قوله: يوم الزينة يوم عاشوراء[8] . 
وزعم البعض أن الاكتحال في هذا اليوم مانع من الرمد في تلك السنة[9] . 
ولكنّنا نجد في قبال هذه الأحاديث الموضوعة أحاديثَ صحيحة في مصادر المسلمين باختلاف مذاهبهم تبيّن اهتمام رسول الله وإعلانه لحزنه وألمه لما يحدث من بعده لسبطه الإمام الحسين يوم عاشوراء، وهذا مروي في المصادر الصحيحة المعتمدة عند أهل السنة وبأسناد صحيحة عندهم. 
من ذلك ما يذكره الحاكم النيسابوري في المستدرك على الصحيحين عن أم الفضل بنت الحارث ـ وهي لبابة زوج العباس بن عبد المطلب أول امرأة أسلمت في مكّة بعد أم المؤمنين خديجة ـ تقول أنها دخلت يوماً على رسول الله فقالت: يا رسول الله، إني رأيت حلماً منكراً الليلة، قال: «ما هو؟»، قالت: إنه شديد، قال: «ما هو؟»، قالت: رأيت كأن قطعة من جسدك قطعت ووضعت في حجري. فقال رسول الله : «رأيت خيراً، تلد فاطمة إن شاء الله غلاماً فيكون في حجرك» فولدت فاطمة الحسين فكان في حجري، كما قال رسول الله ، فدخلت يوماً إلى رسول الله فوضعته في حجره، ثم حانت مني التفاتة، فإذا عينا رسول الله تهريقان من الدموع، قالت: فقلت يا نبي الله بأبي أنت وأمي ما لك؟ قال: «أتاني جبرئيل عليه الصلاة والسلام فأخبرني أن أمتي ستقتل ابني هذا. فقلت: هذا! فقال: «نعم» وأتاني بتربة من تربته حمراء». 
قال الحاكم: هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه[10] . 
وأورد المحدث الشيخ محمد ناصرالدين الألباني الحديث السابق في سلسلة أحاديثه الصحيحة تحت رقم 821 وعلّق عليه بقوله: له شواهد عديدة تشهد لصحته، منها ما عند أحمد بن حنبل (6/294) حدثنا وكيع قال: حدثني عبدالله ابن سعيد عن أبيه عن عائشة أو أم سلمة، أن النبي قال لإحداهما: «لقد دخل عليّ البيت ملك لم يدخل عليّ قبلها، فقال لي: إن ابنك هذا حسين مقتول، وإن شئت أريتك من تربة الأرض التي يقتل بها، قال: فأخرج تربة حمراء». قال الألباني: وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين، وقال الهيثمي (9/187) رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح[11] . 
وأخرج الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في مسنده، حديث رقم 648، بسنده عن عبدالله بن نجي، عن أبيه، أنه سار مع علي، وكان صاحب مطهرته، فلما حاذى نينوى وهو منطلق إلى صفين، فنادى علي: اصبر أبا عبدالله، اصبر أبا عبدالله، بشط الفرات، قلت وماذا؟ قال : دخلت على النبي ذات يوم وعيناه تفيضان، قلت: يا نبي الله أأغضبك أحد؟ ما شأن عينيك تفيضان؟ قال: بل قام من عندي جبريل قبل، فحدثني أن الحسين يقتل بشط الفرات، قال: فقال: هل لك إلى أن أُشمك من تربته؟ قال: قلت: نعم. فمد يده فقبض قبضة من تراب فأعطانيها، فلم أملك عيني أن فاضتا[12] . 
في هذه الأحاديث وأمثالها ما يدلُّ على أن رسول الله كان يهتمّ بيوم عاشوراء كواقعة، وهذا أمر كان بيِّنًا واضحًا لدى أمهات المؤمنين ولدى أصحابه وأهل بيته. وفي هذا يقول ابن عبّاس: ما كنّا نشكُّ وأهلُ البيت متوافرون أن الحسين يقتل بالطف[13] . 
كل هذا يدلُّ على أهمية الواقعة التي كان رسول الله يذكّر بها أصحابه وأهل بيته. 

ماذا تمثّل عاشوراء في ضمير المسلمين؟ 
عاشوراء كواقعة من أهم الأحداث التي وقعت في تاريخ الأمة الإسلامية تمثّل لنا أمرين مهمّين، هما: 
(1) عظمة الموقف المبدئي الذي وقفه سيد الشهداء الإمام الحسين وأهل بيته وأصحابه ، إذ كانوا قلّة قليلة، ولكنهم ضربوا أروع الأمثلة في الصمود والثبات والالتزام بالقيم والدفاع عن المبادئ والاعتراض على الظلم والفساد والانحراف. ونحن حينما نتذكّر عاشوراء إنما نتذكّر هذه المواقف العظيمة السامية والرائعة. 
(2) بشاعة الظلم الذي وقع على أهل البيت وعلى الانتهاك لحرمات الله في ذلك اليوم. 
فالإمام الحسين لم يكن رجلاً عاديًّا، وإنما له شخصيته ومكانته وموقعيته التي لا يجهلها أحد من المسلمين. كما أنه لم يمضِ وقت طويل على وفاة رسول الله ، الذي كان المسلمون يسمعون منه ويرون مواقفه التي يعبّر فيها عن حبّه للحسين وانشداده له. 
لقد قال رسول الله على مرأى من الصحابة ومسمع منهم: «الحسن والحسين ريحانتاي من الدنيا». 
وفي موضع آخر سمعوا منه قوله: «الحسن والحسين سيّدا شباب أهل الجنة، وأبوهما خير منهما». 
وروى عبدالله بن شداد عن أبيه قال: سجد رسول الله سجدة أطالها، حتى ظننا أنه قد حدث أمر، أو أنه يوحى إليه، فسألناه عن ذلك، فقال: «كل ذلك لم يكن، ولكن ابني ارتحلني فكرهت أن أعجله حتى يقضي حاجته..»[14] . 
وغيرها من الأحاديث التي يتذكّرها المسلمون ويروونها لبعضهم ويتناقلونها فيما بينهم. 
لذلك لا يمكن اعتبار ما حصل يوم العاشر من المحرّم من انتهاك للحرمات حدثًا عاديًّا، بل يجب التأمّل فيه جيدًا، والوقوف عند محطّات هذه الحادثة للاستفادة من أحداثها والدروس العظيمة التي تجلّت فيها

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الشيخ الصفار، في محاضرة الليلة الثانية من عاشوراء: حب أهل البيت في نفوس المسلمين 



للإستماع اضغط هنااا

قال الله العظيم، في كتابه الكريم: ﴿قُلْ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى﴾ [1] 

حديثنا هذه الليلة يشتمل على ثلاثة محاور:


المحور الأول : الأصل الديني لحب أهل البيت

آيات القرآن الكريم والأحاديث الواردة عن رسول الله والتي اعتبرها المسلمون في مختلف مذاهبهم صحيحة ثابتة هي التي تدفع كل مسلم لكي ينعقد قلبه على حب أهل البيت.

ومن الآيات الكريمة التي تدعو لحب أهل البيت هذه الآية الكريمة، فالله تعالى يقول: ﴿قُلْ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى﴾. والأنبياء حينما يبلغون رسالات الله فإنما يقومون بالتبليغ استجابة لأمر الله تعالى، وبالتالي فهم لا يريدون من أحد، مقابل تبليغهم للرسالة أجراً، ولذلك نجد في سورة الشعراء ورد على لسان خمسةٍ من الأنبياء: نوح ، وهود ، ولوط ، وصالح ، وشعيب ، وفي خمسة مواقع من السورة الكريمة، كل هؤلاء الأنبياء كانوا يقولون بلسان واحد ﴿وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِي إِلاَّ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ﴾[2] 

إذاً لا أحد من الأنبياء يريد من الناس أجراً أو يتوقع منهم ذلك، في مقابل تبليغه رسالة الله. وكذلك النبي محمد أمره الله تعالى أن يقول للمسلمين: ﴿قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنْ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ[3] ﴾، بينما نجد الله سبحانه وتعالى يأمر نبيه أن يطلب من الناس أجراً، كما هو صريح في قوله تعالى: ﴿قُلْ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى﴾، فكيف يُمكن التوفيق بين هذه الآية الكريمة، وبين قوله تعالى: ﴿قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنْ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ﴾، وكيف أن النبي يطلب أجراً من المسلمين على تبليغ الدعوة الإلهية بعكس سائر الأنبياء؟ هذا التنافي الذي يبدو لأول وهلة تجيب علية آية أخرى، يقول الله تعالى: ﴿قُلْ مَا سَأَلْتُكُمْ مِنْ أَجْرٍ فَهُوَ لَكُمْ إِنْ أَجْرِي إِلاَّ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ﴾[4] .

إذاً الفائدة الكبرى من المودة في القربى هي للمسلمين، وليست للنبي الأكرم . فالأمة حينما تحب أهل البيت و ترتبط بهم فإن ذلك في مصلحة الأمة نفسها ولخير الأمة نفسها. 

وحول الآية الكريمة: ﴿قُلْ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى﴾ وردت روايات وأحاديث كثيرة نقلتها مصادر المسلمين، كما في تفسير الكشاف[5] والصواعق المحرقة[6] وغيرهما من المصادر الإسلامية المعتبرة، أن الصحابة سألوا رسول الله : يا رسول الله من قرابتك هؤلاء الذين أوجبت علينا مودتهم؟ قال : «هم علي و فاطمة و ابناهما». 

ومن ذلك أيضاً: أن الإمام الحسن خطب في الناس بعد استشهاد أبيه أمير المؤمنين وقال: «أنا من أهل البيت الذين فرض الله مودتهم عليكم»[7] .

وروايات أخرى كثيرة مذكورة في الكتب و مصادر الحديث الإسلامية هذا على صعيد الآية الكريمة.


الأحاديث الشريفة ودعوتها لحب أهل البيت 

أما على صعيد الأحاديث والنصوص الواردة في مصادر الحديث فهي كثيرة، ومنها الحديث الوارد عن رسول الله أنه قال: «أحبوا الله لما يغذوكم به من نعمه و أحبوني لحب الله وأحبوا أهل بيتي لحبي»[8] ، وفي حديث آخر صححه الشيخ الألباني[9] عن النبي أنه قال: «والذي نفسي بيده، لا يبغضنا أهل البيت أحدٌ إلا أدخله الله النار»، وهناك أحاديث كثيرة تتحدث عن أفراد أهل البيت ، فمثلا عن الصديقة فاطمة الزهراء سيدة نساء العالمين ، أن رسول الله قال فيها: «فاطمة بضعة مني فمن أغضبها أغضبني»[10] .

أما في حق علي ، ففي صحيح ابن ماجة عن علي قال: «عهد إليَّ النبي الأمي أنه لا يحبني إلا مؤمن ولا يبغضني إلا منافق»[11] . قال الشيخ الألباني: (وهذا حديث صحيح).

وأما في حقَّ الحسنين عليهما السلام فالأحاديث كثيرة، ومنها قوله : «من أحب الحسن والحسين فقد أحبّني ، ومن أبغضهما فقد أبغضني»[12] .

إذا هناك نصوص شرعية، وهي تؤصل لأصل ديني يدفع كل مسلم للولاء لأهل البيت ولمحبتهم .

المحور الثاني: مكانة أهل البيت في الأمة 

انطلاقاً من هذه النصوص ومن شخصيات أهل البيت التي فرضت نفسها بعلمها وفضلها، فإن الأمة كانت تحترم أهل البيت وتحبهم، فقد اتفقت الأمة في جميع عصورها على محبة أهل البيت وتعظيمهم. صحيح كانت هناك فئة من الأمة تظهر العداء والبغض لأهل البيت، وقد أطلق المسلمون عليهم مصطلح النواصب، وهذا المصطلح يعني تلك الفئة التي تبغض أهل البيت. في بداية الأمر كان هناك نوع من الصراع السياسي فالحاكمون رأوا في أهل البيت منافسة لهم في حكمهم في نفوذهم، ورأوا أن الأمة تنجذب إليهم تنشد إليهم، ولذلك أقصوا أهل البيت وجفوهم. 

والمشكلة أن هناك من حوّل هذا الصراع السياسي إلى دين، وهؤلاء مغرضون، وحصل ذلك منهم تملقاً منهم إلى الحكام، أو غفلة منهم، أو من أجل مصلحة عندهم، حوّلوا الجفاء لأهل البيت إلى دين، وصاروا يبغضوا أهل البيت ويناوئوهم بتأثير الأجواء السياسية. ومن نتائج ذلك شُتم أمير المؤمنين علي أبن أبي طالب سبعين سنة على منابر المسلمين، وهذا نوع من التضليل، والناس بطبيعتهم يتأثرون بالأجواء الإعلامية المصنوعة. 

والتاريخ ينقل لنا بعض القصص والشواهد على ذلك، ومنها ما قاله أحد أعلام المسلمين عن أحد الرواة وهو: حريز بن عثمان الحمصي[13] ، أنه شامي ثقة وكان يحمل على علي ابن أبي طالب ، ويا عجباً فكيف هذا الراوي ثقة، وهو يحمل على علي بن أبي طالب ويصرح ببغضه لأمير المؤمنين ، قال عمران بن أبان: سمعت حريز بن عثمان يقول: لا أحبه قتل آبائي – يعني عليا -، ويُنقل في ترجمته أنه كان في كل يوم يلعن علي في الغداة سبعين مرة وفي الليل سبعين مرة.

ومن طريف ما ينقل في قصص العلماء([14] )أن نجيب باشا والي بغداد ذهب إلى النجف الأشرف، وطلب من الشيخ محمد حسن (صاحب الجواهر)، أن يأخذه إلى زيارة قبر أمير المؤمنين علي ابن أبي طالب ، وعند وصولهما وقف الوالي أمام ضريح الإمام ثم رفع رأسه إلى السماء وقال اللهم بحرمة لحيتي البيضاء تجاوز عن ذنوب الإمام علي إذ أهرق الكثير من دماء المسلمين.

خلاصةً، هناك فئة محدودة من الأمة يُظهرون العداء لأهل البيت ، ولكن أغلب الأمة يُعلنون حبهم لأهل البيت ، صحيح أن المحبة لأهل البيت درجات، وأن أغلب المسلمين يحبون أهل البيت قلبياً ونفسياً، لكنهم لا يعتقدون بأنهم هم قيادة الأمة، وأنهم خلفاء رسول الله أقوالهم واجبة الإتباع، فهذه حالة اختص بها شيعة أهل البيت . 

فأصل محبة أهل البيت يتفق عليها المسلمون، أما دورهم مكانتهم فهي محل نقاش، وكما يقول السيد الإمام الخوئي ـ رحمة الله عليه ـ في موسوعته الاستدلالية: «الضروري من الولاية إنما هي الولاية بمعنى لحب والولاء، وهم غير منكرين لها – بهذا المعنى – بل قد يظهرون حبهم لأهل البيت عليهم السلام. وأما الولاية بمعنى الخلافة فهي ليست بضرورية بوجه وإنما هي مسألة نظرية وقد فسروها بمعنى الحب والولاء ولو تقليدا لآبائهم وعلمائهم وإنكارهم للولاية بمعنى الخلافة مستند إلى الشبهة كما عرفت وقد اسلفنا أن انكار الضروري إنما يستتبع الكفر و النجاسة فيما إذا كان مستلزما لتكذيب النبي كما إذا كان عالما بأن ما ينكره مما ثبت من الدين بالضرورة وهذا لم يتحقق في حق أهل الخلاف لعدم ثبوت الخلافة عندهم بالضرورة لأهل البيت نعم الولاية – بمعنى الخلافة – من ضروريات المذهب لا من ضروريات الدين»[15] .

فالمعنى واضح: خلافة أهل البيت وقيادتهم للأمة من ضرورات المذهب الجعفري، وهو ما اقتنع وآمن به شيعة أهل البيت ، أما بقية المسلمين عندهم قناعة ورأي آخر، بالطبع المجال مفتوح للنقاش وللحوار، فنحن لنا أدلتنا ولنا براهيننا وبقية المسلمين عندهم تأوّل لهذه النصوص.

وأئمتنا ما كانوا يرون أن من كان له رأي آخر لتأوّل أو لشبهة يكون خارج الدين، وإنما تجري عليه أحكام الإسلام، بل إنه ورد في كتاب البحار للعلامة المجلسي ـ أعلى الله مقامه ـ عن الإمام جعفر الصادق عن آبائه عن علي قال: «إن للجنة ثمانية أبواب باب يدخل منه النبيون والصديقون، وباب يدخل منه الشهداء والصالحون، وخمسة أبواب يدخل منه شيعنا ومحبونا، وباب يدخل منه سائر المسلمين ممن يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ولم يكن في قلبه مقدار ذرة من بغضنا أهل البيت»[16] ، يعني مخالف لأهل البيت ولكن ليس في قلبه بغض لأهل البيت لسبب أو للآخر. 


العلاقة مع الآخر بحسن الظن

وهنا مسألة هامة ينبغي تسليط الأضواء عليها في العلاقة بين المسلمين على تنوع مذاهبهم، إذ ينبغي أن يكون هناك حسن ظن بين المسلمين، ولا يفترض الواحد من أتباع مذهب بأن أتباع المذهب الآخر معاندون جاحدون يعرفون الحق ولا يتبعون، وهذا الاعتقاد خاطئ، فأغلبية الناس لا يعرفون الحق، فهم قد عاشوا في بيئة وأصبحوا ضمن نهج تلك البيئة المذهبية، وبسبب القصور لم تتضح لهم الحقيقة وإلا ليس كل واحد يريد أن يدخل النار، وهو يعرف طريق النجاة ويتركه. صحيح هناك بعض الأشخاص يتضح لهم الحق لكنهم يكابرون ويجحدون، وهذا لا ينطبق على كل الناس. ولذلك ينبغي أن يتعامل المسلمون فيما بينهم على أساس حسن الظن في بعضهم البعض، ولا يفترض السني أن الشيعي يسير على طريق وهو يعلم أنه خطأ، بل عليه أن يعتقد أن الشيعي يسير على طريق وهو مقتنع أنه صح وإلا ما سار عليه. ولا يعتقد الشيعي أن السني يسير على طرق وهو يعلم أنه باطل، كلا! فالسني يسير على طريق وهو يعتقد أنه حق، ولو اتضح له أنه باطل لما سار عليه. وهذا الكلام لا ينفي وجود أشخاص في هذا الطرف وفي ذاك الطرف مكابرون وجاحدون.


تاريخ الأمة ومحبة أهل البيت 

إذا قرأنا في تاريخ الأمة نرى أن هناك تقديراً وتعظيماً واحتراماً واضحاً عند المسلمين، في كل عصر وجيل، لأهل البيت ، فنجد ذلك حتى عند الحاكمين السابقين المناوئين لأهل البيت، نعم منعوا أهل البيت من حقهم الطبيعي في إدارة الأمة، ولكن في أعماق نفوسهم يعرفون مكانة أهل البيت، وهناك رواية تنقل عن المأمون العباسي أنه قال: إنما تعلّم فضل أهل البيت من أبيه هارون، وذلك أنه رأى أباه وهو يجل ويقدر الإمام موسى بن جعفر فتعجب من ذلك.

يقول: وكنت أجرأ وُلدَ أبي عليه فلما خلا المجلس قلت يا أمير المؤمنين: من هذا الرجل الذي قد أعظمته و أجللته و قمت من مجلسك إليه فاستقبلته و أقعدته في صدر المجلس و جلست دونه ثم أمرتنا بأخذ الركاب له؟ قال: هذا إمام الناس و حجة الله على خلقه و خليفته على عباده. فقلت يا أمير المؤمنين: أ وليست هذه الصفات كلها لك و فيك؟ فقال: أنا إمام الجماعة في الظاهر والغلبة و القهر، وموسى بن جعفر إمام حق، والله يا بني إنه لأحق بمقام رسول الله مني و من الخلق جميعا و والله لو نازعتني هذا الأمر لأخذت الذي فيه عيناك فإن الملك عقيم[17] .

فالأمة تعرف مكانة أهل البيت السامقة، وهنا نماذج من تقدير أئمة المذاهب لأهل البيت .


أئمة المذاهب الأربعة واحترام أهل البيت 

لو أخذنا نموذجاً أئمة المذاهب الأربعة المعروفة، وقرأنا في حياتهم وسيرتهم لوجدنا أنهم كانوا يعلنون أمام الناس احترامهم وحبهم لأهل البيت وتعظيمهم للمكانة الرفيعة التي يتسنمها أهل البيت أنفسهم.

يتحدث الإمام مالك عن الإمام جعفر بن محمد الصادق فيقول: (ما رأت عين، ولا سمعت أذن، ولا خطر على قلب بشر أفضل من جعفر ابن محمد الصادق علماً وعبادةً وورعا)[18] ، وقال: (كان كثير الدعابة والتبسم، فإذا ذكر عنده رسول الله اصفر، وما رأيته يحدث عن رسول الله إلا على طهارة، ولقد اختلفت إليه زمانا، فما كنت أراه إلى على ثلاث خصال: إما مصلياً وإما صائما وإما يقرأ القرآن)[19] .

رأي الإمام أبو حنيفة:

له كلمة معروفه ومشهورة: (لو لا السنتان لهلك النعمان)[20] أي لو لا السنتان اللتان كان يحضر فيهما مجلس الإمام جعفر الصادق .

وحينما ألزمه المنصور العباسي بأن يناظر الإمام الصادق اعترف وأعتبرها فرصة للإشادة بالإمام الصادق ، قال: دعاني أبو جعفر المنصور حينما كان في الحيرة وقال لي: إن الناس قد فتنوا بجعفر بن محمد، فهيئ له من المسائل الشداد. يقول فهيأت له أربعين مسألة. ثم بعث إليّ أبو جعفر وهو بالحيرة فأتيته فدخلت عليه، وجعفر بن محمد جالس على يمينه، فلما بصرت به دخلتني من الهيبة لجعفر بن محمد الصادق ما لم يدخلني لأبي جعفر المنصور، ثم يكمل - أبو حنيفة - بأنه سأل الإمام والإمام يجيبه فيقول: أنتم تقولون كذا وأهل المدينة يقولون كذا ونحن نقول كذا، فربما تابعنا وربما تابعهم وربما خالفنا جميعا، حتى أتيت على الأربعين مسألة، ويُضيف أبو حنيفة: ألسنا روينا: إن أعلم الناس أعلمهم باختلاف الناس[21] .

وأما الإمام الشافعي:

والذي عُرف بحبه لأهل البيت فهو صاحب الشعر المعروف[22] : 

يا آل بيت رسول الله حبكم فرض من الله في القران أنزله 

كفاكم من عظيم الشأن أنكم من لم يصلي عليكم لا صلاة له 

وهو صاحب الشعر الذي يقول:

إن كان رفضا حب آل محمد فليشهد الثقلان أني رافضي[23] 

أما رأي الإمام أحمد بن جنبل:

ففي مسنده عدد كبير من الروايات في فضل أهل البيت، ولعله ليس في كتب الصحاح و المسانيد كتاب فيه من فضائل أهل البيت ما في مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، وله كتاب أفرده في فضائل علي ابن أبي طالب ، وله كلمات ومواقف تنقل على هذا الصعيد: فمرة ينقل ولده عبد الله ابن أحمد بن حنبل يقول: حدث أبي بحديث سفينة ، فقلت : يا أبت ما تقول في التفضيل ؟ قال: في الخلافة أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان. فقلت: وعلي بن أبي طالب! قال: يابني علي بن أبي طالب من أهل بيت لا يقاس بهم أحد[24] .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

صلاة المسلمين تشهد بمحبة أهل البيت 

هذا بالنسبة لأئمة المذاهب، والمسلمون بمختلف مذاهبهم يُقرّون بمحبة أهل البيت ، ويشهدون لهم بالفضل، فكل المسلمين في تشهدهم في الصلاة يقولون: «اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد»[25] ، وهذا واجب عند الشافعي وعند احمد بن حنبل على قول[26] . والملاحظ هنا لم يُذكر أحد سوى أهل البيت، وهذا بسبب صريح النص الذي ورد عن رسول الله في كيفية الصلاة عليه، فحينما نزل قوله تعالى: ﴿إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً﴾، سُئل : كيف نصلي عليك؟ فعلمهم هذه الصيغة التي تشمل النبي وآله، قال : «قولوا: اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد»[27] ، ولذلك فإن عدم ذكر الآل في الصلاة يجعلها بتراء فقد روي عن النبي أنه قال: «لا تصلوا علي الصلاة البتراء». قالوا: وما الصلاة البتراء يا رسول الله؟ قال: «تقولون: «اللهم صل على محمد وتسكتون، بل قولوا: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد» [28] ، واقتصار الصلاة على النبي وآله في التشهد دون ذكر الآخرين ميزة واضحة.


كتب العلماء تزخر بفضائل أهل البيت 

أما الكتب فقد أفرد كثير من علماء السنة كتباً في فضل أهل البيت، وأكتفي بذكر نماذج معاصرة، مع العلم أن في الماضي كُتبٌ كثيرة كنور الأبصار للشبلنجي، وذخائر العقبى للطبري وينابيع المودة للقندوزي والمناقب للخوارزمي وغيرها.

أما الكتب المعاصرة فكثيرة أيضاً، ومنها: كتابٌ لعالم معاصر من علماء الحديث المعروفين وهو الشيخ محمود سعيد بن محمد ممدوح من علماء مصر ويعتبر ضمن المدرسة السلفية في مجال الحديث، وهو من المحدثين و يعترف جميع علماء الحديث بمكانته العلمية، وله كتب تباع في المملكة، وكتبه من الكتب العلمية في مجال الحديث، هذا العالم وقبل سنتين طبع كتاباً مهماً جداً وقد قدّم له مستشار رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة السيد علي الهاشم، والكتاب مطبوع من قبل مؤسسة الفقيه في أبو ظبي عام 1425هـ كتاب جميل ورائع، عنوانه: (غاية التبجيل وترك القطع في التفضيل)[29] ، يقع في حوالي ثلاثمائة صفحة أو أكثر، وكله مدعّم بالأدلة والنصوص. في هذا الكتاب يؤكد على حقائق كثيرة وهامة من أبرزها هذه الحقيقة، يقول في(ص36): ما نقل عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل أنه لم يُروَ في فضائل احد من الصحابة بالأسانيد الحسان ما روي في فضائل علي بن أبي طالب ، ويقرر أيضا حقيقة أخرى: أن الذين يرون أفضلية الخلفاء على الإمام علي فيه نقاش، فالتقدم في الخلافة تقدم زمني لا يدل على الأفضلية، يقول في (ص67): وفد يحتج أو يستأنس بعضهم على الأفضلية بترتيبهم في الخلافة، فيقال: أبو بكر، ثم عمر، ثم عثمان، ثم علي، كترتيبهم في الخلافة، وهذا التلازم فيه نظر، فبعد الاتفاق على أنه ظني، فإنه لا يصلح دليلاً على تفضيل متقدّم في الخلافة على متأخر، لأن الخلافة بعد انتقال النبي ، والناس لا يتفاضلون بالمناصب بل بكثرة الفضائل والخصائص.

ويأتي بآراء بعض الصحابة حول أفضلية علي بن أبي طالب على جميع الصحابة، ويذكر منها هذا الحديث ويصححه يقول سئل أبو ذر صاحب رسول الله ، الذي قال فيه : (ما أقلّت الغبراء ولا أظلّت الخضراء من رجل أصدق لهجة من أبي ذر)[30] ، يقول في (ص129): جاء رجل أبا ذر وهو في مسجد الرسول فقال: يا أبا ذر ألا تخبرني بأحب الناس إليك، فإني أعرف أن أحبّهم إليك أحبهم إلى رسول الله ؟ قال: إي ورب الكعبة إن أحبهم إليَّ أحبّهم إلى رسول الله وهو ذاك الشيخ، وأشار بيده إلى علي وهو يصلي أمامه). 

وذكر في (ص 135) عن عبدالله بن مسعود أنه قال: كنّا نتحدث أن أفضل أهل المدينة علي بن أبي طالب.

والجميل أن المؤلف أفرد في كتابه فصل حول فاطمة الزهراء تحت عنوان: تنوير الأفئدة الذكية بتفضيل البضعة النبوية في(ص95)، يقول فيه: ومنهم – أي العلماء – من يفضل فاطمة ابنة النبي على الجميع باعتبارها بضعته الشريفة المنيفة .

وذكر أن هذا مذهب أم المؤمنين عائشة، فقد صح عنها أنها قالت: ما رأيت أفضل من فاطمة غير أبيها، ثم يذكر قول رسول الله : «فاطمة بضعة مني» ويقول: لا نعدل ببضعة رسول الله أحدا، ثم يذكر قول الألوسي: إن فاطمة من حيث البضعية لا يعدلها أحد، ويضيف في (ص96) أن الإمام مالك قال: لا أفضل على بضعة رسول الله أحدا.

نموذج ثانٍ نذكره لأحد علمائنا في المملكة وهو قاضٍ في المحكمة الكبرى بالقطيف الشيخ صالح الدرويش، فقد ألّف كتاباً حول الإمام الصادق، نعم قد نختلف معه في بعض الجوانب المذكورة في الكتاب باعتبار رؤيتنا وعقيدتنا حول الإمام ، بينما من حيث المجمل فإن الكتاب يتضمن الإشادة بالإمام والإقرار بأفضليته في زمانه، يقول: هو إمام أهل زمانه جعفر الملقب بالصادق وأبوه إمام أهل زمانه محمد بن علي الملقب بالباقر ابن إمام التابعين في زمانه علي بن الحسين زين العابدين[31] . 

فواضح أن كل واحد منهم في زمانه هو إمام زمانه، وماذا يعني ذلك سوى أنه هو الأفضل في زمانه، ونقل نصوصاً كثيرة عن العلماء ومن التاريخ في فضل الإمام جعفر بن محمد الصادق .

وهناك قاضٍ آخر وهو الشيخ عبدالعزيز العمير في ذات المحكمة ألّف كتاباً تحت عنوان: نجي كربلاء عليه السلام. يعني الإمام زين العابدين وفي كتابه الكثير من التعظيم والتجليل في الإمام، يقول في مقدمته: اللهم إني أشهدك على محبتي لأهل بيت نبيك[32] . 

أقول: هذا لا يعني أننا نتفق معه في كل ما ذكره في الكتاب من آراء، فمعروف أن هناك خلاف بين الشيعة وبين غيرهم في ما يرتبط في مقام أهل البيت ومكانتهم، ولكن نريد الإشارة إلى أن فضل أهل البيت وعظمتهم لا يستطيع أن ينكرها أحد.


المحور الثالث: مسؤولية التعريف بأهل البيت

في أزمنة سابقة كان هناك حظر على الحديث عن أهل البيت والإشادة بمكانتهم والتعريف بعلومهم للناس، ولذلك فإن قسماً كبيراً من الأمة لا يعرفون فضل أهل البيت ، ولم تصلهم معارفهم. ونحن الآن نعيش في عصر أصبح المجال مفتوحاً من أجل أن تتعرف الأمة أكثر على أهل البيت وهذه مسؤولية على عاتق كل عالم واعٍ من السنة أو الشيعة لأن التعريف بأهل البيت جزء من محبتهم و مودتهم المفروضة على كل مسلم بحكم القرآن الكريم والأحاديث الواردة عن رسول الله .

وتختص الشيعة بمسؤولية أكبر وشاملة للتعريف بأهل البيت لأنهم أتباعهم، فعليهم أن يُصلوا صوت أهل البيت على مستوى العالم الإسلامي بل على مستوى العالم الإنساني. 

والسؤال: كيف يُمكن لنا أن نقوم بواجبنا في التعريف بأهل البيت؟ 

في الروايات الواردة عن أهل البيت أن هناك ثلاث توجيهات أساسية في تحمل المسؤولية لنشر معارف أهل البيت والتعريف بهم: 

أولاً- مسؤولية إيصال معارفهم كلامهم وحديثهم للناس.

ففي الرواية عن عبدالسلام بن صالح الهروي قال سمعت علي بن موسى الرضا أنه يقول: «رحم الله عبدا أحيى أمرنا. فقلت له: وكيف يحيى أمركم؟ قال: يتعلم علومنا ويعلمها الناس فان الناس لو علموا محاسن كلامنا لاتبعونا الحديث»[33] ، وفي هذه الرواية أمر من الإمام أن نحيي أمرهم بإيصال معارفهم للناس، وعلينا أن نعترف بالتقصير على هذا الصعيد حيث إننا لم نولي هذا الجانب الاهتمام المطلوب، فعلى صعيد الطباعة والنشر، كم من النسخ نُشر من الصحيفة السجادية ونهج البلاغة، وإلى كم لغة تُرجما، وهذا أمرٌ في غاية السهولة، ناهيك عن الجوانب الأخرى التي ما زال العالم الشيعي متجاهلاً لها.

ثانياً- التحذير من تعريض أهل البيت للإساءة. 

فنجد في روايات أهل البيت تحذيراً لشيعتهم من أن يرووا عنهم ما يسيء لهم. فقد ورد في عيون أخبار الرضا عن الإمام علي بن موسى الرضا أنه قال: «يا ابن أبي محمود أن مخالفينا وضعوا أخبارا في فضائلنا وجعلوها على ثلاثة أقسام أحدها الغلو وثانيها التقصير في أمرنا وثالثها التصريح بمثالب أعدائنا فإذا سمع الناس الغلو فينا كفروا شيعتنا ونسبوهم إلى القول بربوبيتنا وإذا سمعوا التقصير اعتقدوه فينا وإذا سمعوا مثالب أعداءنا بأسمائهم ثلبونا بأسمائنا وقد قال الله عز وجل :﴿وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْواً بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ - الأنعام، 108﴾»[34] 

ثالثاً- الدعوة لأهل البيت بالسلوك الإيجابي.

أهل البيت كانوا يريدون من شيعتهم أن يكونوا بسلوكهم نموذجا في التعريف بأهل البيت، وقد ورد عن الإمام الصادق أن قال: «كونوا دعاة لنا بغير ألسنتكم»[35] .

وقال : «إن الرجل منكم إذا ورع في دينه وصدق الحديث وأدى الأمانة وحسن خلقه مع الناس قيل: هذا جعفري فيسرني ذلك ويدخل علي منه السرور، وقيل: هذا أدب جعفر وإذا كان على غير ذلك دخل علي بلاؤه وعاره وقيل: هذا أدب جعفر»[36] .

وفي رواية أخرى عن أبي عبد الله جعفر بن محمد صلوات الله عليه أنه قال للمفضل: أي مفضل، قل لشيعتنا: «كونوا دعاة إلينا بالكف عن محارم الله واجتناب معاصيه ، وإتباع رضوان الله، فإنهم إذا كانوا كذلك، كان الناس إلينا مسارعين»[37] .

وعن سليمان بن مهران، قال: دخلت على الصادق جعفر بن محمد (عليهما السلام) وعنده نفر من الشيعة وهو يقول: معاشر الشيعة، كونوا لنا زينا، ولا تكونوا لنا شينا، قولوا للناس حسنا، واحفظوا ألسنتكم وكفوها عن الفضول، وقبيح القول[38] . 

ورواية أخرى عن الأمام الصادق : «رحم الله عبدا استجر مودة الناس إلى نفسه وإلينا»[39] ، وجاء في حديث آخر: «حببونا إلى الناس ولا تبغّضونا إليهم»[40] .
موقعية الإمام الحسين في الأمة

واضحٌ من خلال البحث كيف أن الأمة كانت تنظر إلى أهل البيت نظرة إجلال وتعظيم، والأمام الحسين بن علي كانت له موقعيته المميزة بين الأصحاب، حيث كانوا يجلونه ويحترمونه ويقدرونه، تقول كتب السير كما ورد في الإصابة عن الإمام الحسين أنه دخل مسجد جده رسول الله وهو صغير يقول : «أتيت عمر وهو يخطب على المنبر فصعدت إليه فقلت انزل عن منبر أبي واذهب إلى منبر أبيك. فقال عمر: لم يكن لأبي منبر، وأخذني فأجلسني معه أقلب حصى بيدي فلما نزل انطلق بي إلى منزله، فقال لي: من علمك؟ قلت: والله ما علمني أحد»[41] .

وأيضا في الإصابة[42] أن عمر قال للإمام الحسين : إنما أنبت ما ترى في رؤوسنا الله ثم أنتم.

وفي التاريخ فاضل الخليفة عمر بين الناس في العطاء، لكنه أعطى الحسن والحسين مثل عطاء أهل بدر مع أنهم لم يشهدوا بدراً فسئل عن ذلك، فأجاب لمكانتهما من رسول الله . 

وهذا ابن عباس يزجر مدرك بن زياد أو ابن عمارة بسبب لومه إياه على مسكه الركاب وتسويته الثياب للحسن والحسين،قائلاً له: يا لكع أو تدري مَن هذان؟ هذان ابنا رسول الله ، أو ليس مما أنعم الله به علي أن أمسك لهما الركاب وأسوي عليهما الثياب[43] . 

وها هو عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص يُخبر أصحابه لما اجتاز عليهم الحسين في مسجد جده قائلاً: ألا أخبركم بأحب أهل الأرض إلى أهل السماء؟

بلى.

هذا الماشي – وأشار إلى الحسين –[44] .

وهذا أبو هريرة يحتفي بالإمام الحسين، كما جاء عن أبي المهزم، قال: كنا مع جنازة امرأة ومعنا أبو هريرة فجئ بجنازة رجل فجعله بينه وبين المرأة فصلى عليهما فلما أقبلنا أعيا الحسين فقعد في الطريق، فجعل أبو هريرة ينفض التراب عن قدميه بطرف ثوبه فقال الحسين: يا أبا هريرة وأنت تفعل هذا ؟ قال أبو هريرة: دعني فوالله لو يعلم الناس منك ما أعلم لحملوك على رقابهم [45] . 

نعم.. لقد رأت الصحابة أن الإمام الحسين هو بقية الله في أرضه والمثل الأعلى لجده، فأولته المزيد من حبها وتقديرها، وراحت تتسابق للتشرف بخدمته وزيارته، فسلام الله على الحسين يوم ولد ويوم استشهد ويوم يبعث حيا.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الشيخ الصفار في الليلة الثالثة: الإمام الحسين ونهجه في الدعوة والحوار 



اضغط هناا للإستماع

قال الله العظيم في كتابه الكريم:

﴿بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم﴾ ﴿ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ﴾[1] 

حديثنا سيكون تحت عنوان الإمام الحسين ونهجه في الدعوة والحوار ويشتمل على ثلاثة محاور:


المحور الأول: سبيل الثأثير على الآخرين

من الطبيعي أن يجد الإنسان نفسه في هذه الحياة أمام من يختلف معه في الرأي، ومن تتضارب مصالحه مع مصالحه, فالناس يختلفون في آرائهم وأفكارهم وتوجهاتهم، وكل واحد من الناس يريد أن يحوز على أكبر قدرٍ ممكن من المكاسب في هذه الدنيا، مما يسبب نوعاً من التضارب في المصالح بين الناس. وحينما يكون الإنسان أمام من يخالفه في الرأي فإنه قد يسعى لإقناعه برأيه إما انطلاقاً من حالة دينية باعتبار أن الدين يدفع المؤمن للتبشير به, والنصوص الواردة تؤكد ذلك، كالحديث الشريف: «لإن يهدي الله على يديك رجلاً خير لك مما طلعت عليه الشمس أو غربت»[2] .

وفي بعض الأحيان يتجسد حب الذات لدى الإنسان في سعيه لنشر آرائه باعتبارها نوعاً من الانتصار للذات, وبذلك ينتابه السرور والفرح. 

والسؤال المهم: ما هو السبيل للتأثير على الآخرين؟ وكيف أحافظ على مصلحتي حينما تتضارب مع مصلحة الآخرين؟

هناك طريقان:


الأول: استخدام القوه والفرض. 

وهنا يلجأ الإنسان للقوة حتى يفرض رأيه، بالطبع الفرض في المجال الفكري ومجال الرأي ليس صحيحاً وغير ممكن، كما أن لك عقلاً, فإن لغيرك عقلاً, فقد يختلف معك في التفكير, والله تعالى خلق الناس أحراراً في هذه الدنيا، فلا يصح لأحد أن يسعى لفرض رأيه على الآخرين حتى وإن كان معتقداً بأن رأيه حق, فكل واحدٍ يعتقد أن رأيه حق، وهذا الاعتقاد لا يبرر فرض الآراء على الآخرين, فالله سبحانه وهو رب البشر لم يفرض على الناس الإيمان به، يقول تعالى: ﴿وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ لآمَنَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ كُلُّهُمْ جَمِيعاً أَفَأَنْتَ تُكْرِهُ النَّاسَ حَتَّى يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ﴾[3] . وكذلك الأنبياء والرسل الذين يحملون رسالة الحق للناس من قبل الله تعالى، لم يسمح لهم أن يفرضوا دعواتهم على الآخرين بالقوة وإنما دورهم يكمن في التبليغ: ﴿وَمَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلاَّ الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ﴾[4] ، ﴿فَذَكِّرْ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُذَكِّرٌ * لَسْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِمُسَيْطِرٍ﴾[5] . فإذا كان الأنبياء والرسل لا يحق لهم أن يفرضوا رأي الحق ورسالة الحق على الناس, فهل يصح لأي واحد أن يقوم بهذا الدور؟

لكن بعض المتجبرين يسعون لفرض الرأي بالقوة، وفي تاريخنا الإسلامي نجد كيف أن بعض الحاكمين كانوا يسعون لذلك. وفي الواقع ليس إخلاصاً منهم لتلك الآراء، ولكن ذلك ممارسةً للتسلط والهيمنة على الناس، فلا يكتفون بالتسلط على أجساد الناس، وإنما يريدون أيضا التسلط على أفكارهم والتحكم بآراهم. 

وهنا نذكر مثلاً واحداً:

المهدي العباسي الذي حكم الأمة الإسلامية 11 سنة (158 إلى 169)، في وقته تبنى شعار مواجهة الزنادقة، وهم الذين لديهم آراء تخالف الإسلام, فكيف واجههم؟ طبعاً ليس بالمنطق ولا بالحوار ولا بالدليل، ولكن بالسيوف. فأي اتهامٍ يصله ضدّ أحدٍ بأنه زنديق، يأمر بقتله. وبهذه السياسة صار هناك مجال للوشايات ولتصفية الحسابات، ويذكر أن وزيره أبو عبيد الله معاوية بن يسار، وكان أديباً عالماً وهو أول من صنف كتابا في الخراج, هذا الوزير حصل بينه وبين الربيع الحاجب سوء تفاهم فأراد الحاجب أن يصفي حسابه معه فوشي إلى المهدي أن وزيرك له ابن اسمه محمد وهو متهم في دينه. فقال المهدي: علي به, وقال: يا محمد أقرأ – القران – فاستعجم عليه القرآن (باعتباره شاب وفي حضرة الخليفة ارتبك ولم يستطع القراءة)، فالتفت إلى أبيه وقال له: يا معاوية ألم تخبرني أن ابنك جامع للقران؟ فقال: بلى يا أمير المؤمنين، ولكنه فارقني منذ سنين وفي هذه المدة نسي القرآن.

فقال المهدي: قم فتقرب إلى الله بدمه،فذهب ليقوم فوقع.

فتدخل أحد الحاضرين وهو العباس بن محمد قال: يا أمير المؤمنين إن شئت أن تعفي الشيخ، ففعل، وأمر المهدي بابنه فضُرب عنقه[6] . 

هذه الطريقة لا يقبل بها العقل والدين، فما هو السبيل إذن؟


الثاني: الثأثير على الآخرين عن طريق الحوار والإقناع.

وهذا هو الطريق الذي يأمر به القرآن الكريم، يقول تعالى: ﴿ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ﴾.
والحكمة من الإحكام، وهي وضع الشيء في موضعه. فحينما تريد أن تقنع شخصاً فاختر الكلام المناسب والدليل المناسب وبالأسلوب المناسب, والحكمة تعني مخاطبة العقل مع دليل وبرهان. 

والموعظة الحسنة تعني: إثارة الوجدان والمشاعر الطيبة, بحيث لا تكون الموعظة خشنة.

وقد يكون لدى الطرف الآخر شبهة فكن مستعداً واستقبل رأيه وتناقش معه, فهذا هو هدي السماء وتوجيهه, بأن تتناقش وتتجادل معه بأفضل أسلوب وأحسن خطاب ﴿وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن﴾

المحور الثاني: أزمة الحوار في المجتمع الإسلامي
نحن نرى، وخاصة في هذا العصر، أن المجتمعات المتقدمة قطعت شوطاً في النضج في تعاملها الداخلي مع مشاكلها الفكرية, والسياسية, وفي المصالح المختلفة, فهم يختلفون ولكن يتناقشون ويتحاورون ويصلون إلى حل وسط، ويتعايشون مع اختلافاتهم المتنوعة وفي مختلف الميادين والأبعاد. لكن، مع الأسف، في مجتمعنا الإسلامي، هذا المجتمع الذي كان يجب أن يكون نموذجاً في علاقاته الداخلية، بنص القرآن الكريم: ﴿كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنْ الْمُنكَر﴾[7] ، بينما نجد واقعنا لا يعكس تلك الصورة المشرقة التي يريدها لنا القرآن الكريم. ولذا تجد مجتمعاتنا تعيش أزمات متعددة على هذا الصعيد، وهذه الأزمات على نوعين: أزمات متفجرة، وأخرى نار تحت الرماد يُمكن أن تتفجر في أي يوم. لماذا؟ 

لأننا لا نسلك طريق الحوار، وهذا قد يكون من تأثير العصبية الجاهلية، بعكس الهدي الإسلامي الذي ربّى هذه الأمة عبر الهدى القرآني والنبوي، والذي من أبرز معالمه: التسامح, الاحترام المتبادل, التعاطف، ولكن رواسب العصبية الجاهلية، لم تتلاشى. وفي بعض الأحيان تحصل فتن ومشاكل وصراعات دون مبرر وسبب. 

فقد نقل عن سبب أحد المعارك الكبيرة في تاريخ العرب أن رجلا مدَّ رجليه في وسط الطريق وصاح: من كان رجلا فليبعد رجلي عن هذا الطريق. أحد المارّة لم يتحمل هذا الكلام، فأخذ سيفه وقطع رجله. وبسبب هذا الحدث البسيط حصلت بين القبيلتين حربٌ شعواء نتيجة تصرف أحمق.
وفي واقعنا الاجتماعي الأمر شبيه بذلك، ونطلع أحيانا على حرب بعض المشاكل وعند التدخل لحلها نجد أن أصلها تافه ولا يستحق أن تحصل بسببه مشكلة.
وتجد هذه الحالة سائدة في محيطنا الإسلامي والعربي وعلى مختلف الأصعدة والمستويات سواءً: العائلي أو السياسي أو الاجتماعي أو المذهبي ولذلك ترى بلدان المسلمين في أفغانستان وفلسطين ولبنان والعراق والصومال ودار فور في السودان مشاكل متعددة وهكذا بقية المناطق. والسؤال لماذا هذه المشاكل المتراكمة في المحيط الإسلامي والعربي؟ بينما نجد انخفاض مستوى المشاكل في المجتمعات الأخرى، أليس عندهم تضارب في المصالح أيضاً؟ بلى والمصالح هناك أرقى بكثير مما هي عليه في مجتمعاتنا الإسلامية والعربية. ونجدهم يختلفون وتتضارب مصالحهم، وما يُميزهم امتلاكهم لمنهجية في التعامل مع مشاكلهم. ونحن مع الأسف ليست عندنا هذه المنهجية.

وبلادنا لا تخلو من هذا النوع من المشاكل أيضاً ففي تاريخ 17/12/1427 قرأت في (جريدة اليوم) خبرين عن مناسبتين متباينتين الخبر الأول: يتحدث عن صراع في إحدى مناطق المملكة بين أشخاص حصل بينهم اختلاف في المقبرة، جاء في الخبر: أن المعزين اشتبكوا مع بعضهم البعض خلال تشييع الجنائز بسبب ملاسنة بين عدد منهم وأسفر الشجار عن إصابة البعض بإصابات مختلفة.
وتعود تفاصيل الواقعة إلى مشادة كلامية بين اثنين من المعزين إثر خلاف قديم بينهما تحول إلى تشابك بالأيدي. ثم تدخل بعض الحضور وتطور التشابك الى استخدام العصي وتحولت المقبرة إلى حلبة مصارعة، وقد ساهمت الدوريات الأمنية في تهدئة الخلاف، وقد أسفر التشاجر عن إصابة أربعة أشخاص إصابة احدهم بالغة.
مع العلم أن الإنسان في المقبرة ينبغي أن يتذكر الموت والحساب فيخشع قلبه، ولكن هذا ما حصل وكما قال الشاعر القديم: الحرب أولها كلام.
والخبر الآخر الذي نشرته الجريدة نفسها وفي نفس اليوم عن مدينة الخبر، يتحدث عن خلاف حوّل حفلة عرس إلى مأتم بسبب خلاف بين أهل العريس وأهل العروس، وسالت فيه الدماء، وتحول الفرح إلى حزن وانتهى في مركز للشرطة.
ما هذه الحالة المتخلفة؟ 
وتبرز حالة الخلاف واضحةً في المجال المذهبي، ومن آخر الأحداث، مؤتمر الدوحة في التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية، ومع أن المؤتمر للتقريب إلا أننا وجدنا حالة التشنج واضحة في بعض الكلمات التي ألقيت في المؤتمر. بالطبع وجود هذا اللقاء أفضل من عدمه، والمصارحة طريقٌ للتعارف وإيضاح الصورة للجميع، وهذا أفضل من أن تبقى الخلافات محبوسة في النفوس فيعيش الجميع حالة التباعد والاحتقان.
وكما ذكرت فإن الأفراد والجماعات في المجتمعات الناضجة إذا اختلفوا, يلتقون ويتحاورون حتى يصلوا إلى حل وسط ويتفقون على نقاط مشتركة، بينما في المجتمعات التي لا تمتلك هذا النضج فإن الاختلاف بين أفرادها يؤدي إلى القطيعة والتباعد.
وهنا نذكر حادثةً حصلت في التاريخ العربي لنبينا محمد قبل البعثة، وكان عمره الشريف خمساً وثلاثين سنة, عندما أراد العرب تجديد بناء الكعبة, وحصل بين القبائل خلاف حول أي قبيلة يكون لها شرف وضع الحجر الأسود في مكانه. هذا الخلاف كاد أن يؤدي إلى حرب ضروس لو لا أن أحد الحكماء أشار عليهم أن يحتكموا لأول من يدخل عليهم المسجد الحرام، وبالفعل اتفقوا على ذلك فكان أول من دخل عليهم رسول الله ، فلما أن رأوه قالوا: جاء الصادق الأمين، قبلنا به حكماً. فطرحوا عليه المشكلة. فقال: آتوني برداء واسع ووضع الحجر فيه، ثم قال: لتأخذ كل قبيلة طرفاً من الرداء، حتى إذا اقتربوا من مكان الحجر استلمه رسول الله ووضعه في موضعه. 
فالمشاكل لا تستعصي على الحل إذا أتيح للعقل أن يتدخل في الأمر.
واليوم تعيش أمتنا الإسلامية المشكلة المذهبية الطائفية والتي يراد تفجيرها في الأمة في هذا الوقت العصيب. ولو كانت المسألة بيد العقلاء لهان الأمر كثيراً، إلا أن الساحة متروكة للمتطرفين وللمتشنجين. إضافة لوجود إرادات مصلحية, سياسية, تريد أن تفجر أوضاع الأمة وتشغل الأمة بهذه المشكلة. وإلاّ فإن المذاهب ليس جديدة، والاختلاف المذهبي أمر تاريخي منذ أربعة عشر قرناً، وكنت أقول لبعض العلماء السنة كل الإشكالات التي عندكم على المذهب الشيعي قديمة، والإجابات التي لدينا قديمة قالها علماؤنا، فإلى متى نبقى في هذه القوقعة العمياء؟ 
هنا تكمن أهمية الحوار والتقارب. فلماذا التباعد؟ ولماذا الاتهامات؟ ولماذا نترك الفرصة للأعداء ليستفيدوا من هذه الخلافات على حساب مصالحنا وكرامتنا وحريتنا ومستقبلنا؟
وبالفعل هناك علماء في هذا العصر تحدثوا بصوت العقل والمنطق، منهم الإمام الشيخ علي – ابو الحسن – الخنيزي رحمه الله (1291 هـ – 1363هـ) الذي ألف كتاب (الدعوة الإسلامية إلى و حدة أهل السنة والإمامية)[8] فيما يزيد على الألف صفحة.
وكذلك الشيخ محمد صالح بن الشيخ علي بن الشيخ سليمان آل الشيخ مبارك (1318هـ - 1394هـ) هذا العالم الكبير سليل الأسرة العلمية والذي حاز على إجازات اجتهاد من بعض كبار علماء عصره كالشيخ عبدالكريم الزنجاني والإمام الشيخ محمد كاشف الغطاء، وتولى القضاء في منطقتنا عام 1376هـ حتى وفاته، يعني ثمانية عشر عاماً، وقد تلمذ على يديه كبار علماء المنطقة أمثال الشيخ فرج العمران والشيخ منصور البيات والشيخ منصور السيف والشيخ أحمد السنان والشيخ محمد صالح البريكي.

أقول: هذا العالم الكبير له كتاب اسمه (الدعوة في كلمة التوحيد)[9] اتبع فيه طريق التقريب بين المسلمين ودعوتهم إلى فهم بعضهم البعض قبل أن يكيل أحدهم الاتهامات الجائرة لإخوانه، مؤكدا على أهمية الوحدة في كل حال وزمان ومكان.

فما أحوجنا إلى الأصوات التي تتحدث بصوت العقل والمنطق، حتى نعالج الأمور بالحوار وليس بالتهييج ولا بالتهريج ولا بالتعبئة. وعلينا أن نعي الأمر جيداً فإلى أين ستصل بنا هذه التعبئة والتعبئة المضادة؟

نحن أبناء وطن واحد، وكلنا في قارب واحد وبلادنا محسودة من الأعداء، فلماذا نعطي الفرصة للأعداء؟ والمشكلة الكبرى أن آثار التعبئة تظهر على حياة المواطنين وعلاقاتهم مع بعضهم عندما يلتقي أبناء الوطن في مختلف الأماكن كالدوائر الحكومية، والجامعات والمدارس والأماكن العامة، وهذا خطرٌ كبير يجب علينا أن نُجنّب بلادنا منه.


.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

المحور الثالث: قبسات من رؤية الإمام الحسين وسيرته

كثير من الناس يعرفون عن الحسين بأنه مظلوم, ويعرفون عن المآسي والآلام التي تحملها الحسين ، وهي عظيمة وهامة. ولكننا أيضاً يجب أن نتعرف على مدرسة الإمام الحسين ونهجه على صعيد الدعوة والحوار.

فمن كلماته أنه قال: «لا تتكلمن فيما لا يعنيك، فإني أخاف عليك الزور، ولا تتكلمن فيما لا يعنيك حتى ترى للكلام موضعاً، فرب متكلم قد تكلم بالحق فعِيب. ولا تمارين حليماً ولا سفيهاً فإن الحليم يقليك، والسفيه يؤذيك»[10] .

وفي الفقرات التالية بعض القبسات من سيرة الإمام الحسين في إطار الموضوع الذي نتحدث فيه.
أولاً- اللباقة في النقد

حينما ترى إنساناً مخطئاً في رأيه أو تصرفه فإنه ينبغي أن تحاول إرشاده، ولكن بلباقة، والبعض من الناس لا يجيدون هذا الأسلوب فتراهم يستخدمون التوبيخ والردع وهذا خطأ.

فلنتأمل هذا الموقف من حياة الإمام الحسين : مرّ الإمامان الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام وهما صغيران على شيخ يتوضأ وهو لا يحسن الوضوء, طبعاً المسئولية تقتضي توجيهه وإرشاده، وباعتبار أن الرجل كبير في السن وهما صغيران، فكّرا في أسلوبٍ لبق بحيث لا يجرحا مشاعر الرجل وأحاسيسه، فالهدف إرشاده, أقبل أحدهما عليه وقال: «أيها الشيخ كن حكما بيننا يتوضأ كل واحد منا»، فتوضئا ثم قالا: «أينا أحسن؟»، قال: كلاكما تحسنان الوضوء ولكن هذا الشيخ الجاهل هو الذي لم يكن يحسن وقد تعلم الآن منكما وتاب على يديكما ببركتكما وشفقتكما على أمة جدّكما[11] .


ثانياً- تجنب الجدل العقيم 

روي أن رجلا قال للإمام الحسين : اجلس حتى نتناظر في الدين. فقال : «يا هذا أنا بصير بديني مكشوف عليّ هداي فإن كنت جاهلا بدينك فاذهب واطلبه؟، مالي وللمماراة! وإن الشيطان ليوسوس للرجل ويناجيه ويقول: ناظر الناس في الدين كيلا يظنوا بك العجز والجهل»[12] .

وهذا درس بليغ جداً يجب أن نتأمل فيه, إن الإنسان ينبغي أن لا ينساق إلى الجدل العقيم. وأحب أن ألفت النظر إلى أن هذا الكلام الطائفي المذهبي الموجود في الأجواء يريد إشغال الناس بالجدل العقيم, ونصيحتي لنفسي ولجميع إخواني المواطنين بأن يتجنبوا الدخول في هذا الجدل.

في بعض الأحيان ترى في المدرسة, أو الجامعة, أو في أي مكان جدلاً من وحي ما يسمعه الناس من الفضائيات، ويتصور البعض أن واجبه الدفاع، وإذا لم يناقش يُصبح ضعيفاً، ومن هذا المنطلق يندفع الكثير للتجاوب مع هذه المجادلات العقيمة، والتي لا يُعلم إلى أي ستنتهي. فلا يتصور البعض أنه باستجابته يخدم المذهب والعقيدة، فهذا التصور خاطئ. 

وفي كثير من الأحيان يكون هدف الطرف الآخر من النقاش التعبئة واصطناع المشكلة, وقد شاهدنا وسمعنا الكثير على هذا الصعيد. ولهذا القرآن الكريم يصف المؤمنين في قوله تعالى: ﴿وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِاللَّغْوِ مَرُّوا كِرَاماً﴾[13] ، ﴿وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمْ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلاماً﴾[14] . 

لوا قرأنا كتب الحديث كالكافي وبحار الأنوار نجد روايات كثيرة عن أئمتنا حول المناظرة والجدل والمراء في الدين، وهي تنهى عن هذه الحالة، الإمام الصادق يقول: «إياكم والخصومة في الدين فإنها تشغل القلب عن ذكر الله عز وجل»[15] ، «لا تخاصموا الناس لدينكم، فإن المخاصمة ممرضة للقلب... دروا الناس فإن الناس قد أخذوا عن الناس»[16] . والواضح أنك لا تستطيع تغيير قناعات الآخرين لأنهم أخذوا معارفهم من مشايخ يعتبرونهم أجلاء ويحترنموهم، وهناك رواية عن الإمام الباقر تؤكد على ضرورة الابتعاد عن الجدل والمناظرات العقيمة فتصف الشيعة بوصفٍ عجيب، يقول الإمام : «إنما شيعتنا الخرس»[17] ، تعبيراً عن ابتعادهم عن هذه الحالة العقيمة.

حتى أن بعض تلامذة الإمام الصادق قال للإمام : بلغني أنك كرهت مناظرة الناس؟ قال : «أما كلام مثلك فلا يكره، من إذا طار يحسن أن يقع، وإن وقع يحسن أن يطير، فمن هكذا لا نكرهه»[18] ، وقال عبدالأعلى: قلت لأبي جعفر : إن الناس يعيبون عليّ بالكلام، وأنا أكلم الناس. فقال : «أما مثلك من يقع ثم يطير فنعم، وأما من يقع ثم لا يطير فلا»[19] .

من هنا نؤكد على أن أي شخص لديه المقدرة على معالجة الموقف بالطريقة السليمة يصح له أن يناقش, أما إذا كان عاجزاً عن ذلك كأن تكون معارفه محدودة، أو لا يقدر على ضبط أعصابه فإن الجدل ليس من مصلحته، وإن المذهب لا ينتصر بالجدل، إنما ينتصر بالعمل الصالح. 


ثالثاً- إثارة الوجدان والضمير والقيم الهادية

في طريق الإمام الحسين إلى العراق مرّ بمنطقة تًسمى (زرود) ووجد هناك خيمة زهير بن القين ، وكان عثماني الهوى، أي ممن يؤيدون الطلب بثأر عثمان، وبالتالي موقفه متأثر بالموقف الأموي. تُشير الروايات إلى أن زهير كان حريصاً على مخالفة الحسين في الطريق حتى لا يتورط في لقائه ولذا لم يتفق أن وقف ركب الحسين وركب زهير في مكانٍ واحد طيلة طريق الحسين إلى العراق إلا في هذه المنطقة (زرود) إذ لم يكن لزهير خيارٌ آخر. 

فبعث إليه الإمام رسولاً يدعوه إليه، قال الراوي: فبينا نحن جلوس نتغذى إذ أقبل رسول الحسين فسلم، وقال: يا زهير بن القين إن أبا عبد الله الحسين بن علي بعثني إليك لتأتيه، قال: فطرح كل إنسان ما في يده حتى كأننا على رؤوسنا الطير. 

فقالت له زوجته: أيبعث إليك ابن رسول الله ثم لا تأتيه ؟ سبحان الله لو أتيته فسمعت من كلامه ! فأتاه زهير بن القين، فما لبث أن جاء مستبشرا قد أسفر وجهه، فأمر بفسطاطه ومتاعه فحمل إلى الحسين، ثم قال لامرأته: أنت طالق! الحقي بأهلك، فاني لا أحب أن يصيبك من سببي إلا خير، ثم قال لأصحابه: من أحب منكم أن يتبعني وإلا فانه آخر العهد. 

وفي رواية: من أحب منكم الشهادة فليقم ومن كرهها فليتقدم.

إني سأحدثكم حديثا غزونا (بلنجر) ففتح الله علينا وأصبنا غنائم، فقال لنا سلمان الفارسي: أفرحتم بما فتح الله عليكم وأصبتم من المغانم ؟ فقلنا: نعم. فقال لنا: إذا أدركتم شباب آل محمد - وفي رواية: سيد شباب أهل محمد فكونوا أشد فرحا بقتالكم معهم بما أصبتم من الغنائم فأما أنا فاستودعكم الله فقالت له زوجته: خار الله لك وأسألك أن تذكرني يوم القيامة عند جد الحسين [20] .

وفي موقف آخر مع أشد الأعداء للحسين والذي قاد الجيش ضده وهو عمر بن سعد، مع ذلك تجد الإمام الحسين وفي اليوم التاسع من المحرم يطلب من ابن سعد اللقاء، فيتمنع، وفي الأخير وافق، تقول الرواية: 

قال له الحسين : ويحك يا بن سعد ! أما تتقي الله الذي إليه معادك أراك تقاتلني وتريد قتلي, وأنا ابن من قد علمت دع هؤلاء القوم, واتركهم وكن معي, فإنه أقرب لك إلى الله تعالى.

فقال له: يا حسين إني أخاف أن تُهدم داري بالكوفة, وتنهب أموالي.

فقال له الحسين : أنا أبني لك خيراً من دارك.

فقال: أخشى أن تؤخذ ضياعي بالسواد.

فقال له الحسين: أنا أعطيك من مالي البغيبغة وهي عين عظيمة بأرض الحجاز, وكان معاوية، أعطاني في ثمنها ألف ألف دينار من الذهب فلم أبعه إياها, فلم يقبل عمر بن سعد شيئاً من ذلك.

فانصرف عنه الحسين – عليه السلام – وهو غضبان وهو يقول: ذبحك الله يا بن سعد على فراشك عاجلاً, ولا غفر لك يوم حشرك ونشرك, فو الله إني لأرجو أن لا تأكل من بر العراق إلا يسيراً.
فقال له عمر بن سعد مستهزئاً: يا حسين إن في الشعير عوضاً عن البر[21] .

هذا هو نهج الإمام وسيرته، فحريٌ بالأمة أن تستقي من هذا النهج النبوي ما ينير لها طريق التقدم والازدهار.

والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمدٍ وآله الطاهرين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

في رابع ليالي عاشوراء: الإمام الحسين و حركته السلمية 



اضغط هناا للإستماع


قال الله تعالى: ﴿يا أيها الذين آمنوا أدخلوا في سلم كافة ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان أنه لكم عدون مبين﴾[1] الصدق الله العلي العظيم. 

يتركز حديثنا هذه الليلة ـ من خلال الآية ـ في ثلاثة محاور:


المحور الأول: ثقافة السلم وثقافة العنف

الإنسان باعتباره مدنياً يعيش ضمن المجتمع، فإن الأجواء التي يتربي فيها، والثقافة التي يعيش ضمنها توجه نفسه وتؤثر على سلوكه. فإذا نشأ في مجتمع تسوده الرحمة والمحبة والتكافل فإن ذلك يهيؤه نفسياً لكي يسلك طريق السلم والمحبة والتعامل الصحيح في حياته. أما إذا نشأ في أجواء قاسية جافة، أو كانت الثقافة السائدة في مجتمعه ثقافة تشجع على العنف، فإن هذا المجتمع ينتج أشخاصاً متمردين وعنفيين. 

ولهذا نجد أن الإسلام يحرص على أن يوفّر أجواء اجتماعية محاطة بالرحمة والمحبة، فيُشجّع الوالدين على أن يغمرا الطفل بالعطف والحنان، وقد ورد في الأحاديث أن تقبيل الأب لولده له فيه أجر، ففي الحديث عن رسول الله قال: «من قبّل ولده كتب الله له حسنة»[2] ، وعنه أنه قال: «أكثروا من قبلة أولادكم فإن لكم بكل قبلة درجة في الجنة»[3] .

وفي روايةٍ أن أحدهم رأى رسول الله وقد أجلس الحسنين على فخذيه وكان يقبل هذا تارة ويقبل هذا أخرى، فقال: يا رسول الله إن لي عشرة من الأولاد ما قبلت واحداً منهم، فقال رسول الله : «ما عليّ منك أن نزع الله الرحمة منك»[4] ، وفي الوسائل[5] قال : «من لا يرحم لا يرحم».

فينبغي أن يعيش الولد في ظل المحبة والحنان منذ صغره.


المجتمع والسلم:

والإسلام يأمر كل أبناء المجتمع أن يعطفوا على الصغير وهذه من آداب الإسلام ومن توجيهاته السامية، كما قال رسول الله : «وقروا كباركم وارحموا صغاركم»[6] .

إنه يُريد للإنسان أن يعيش في مجتمع تسوده الرحمة وليس فقط ضمن العائلة، وبذلك تنعكس هذه التربية على سلوكه فتراه يحترم هذا ويُقدّر ذاك، ويصل أرحامه، ولا يُؤذي جيرانه. وفي الإسلام تعاليم خاصة باليتيم لأنه فقد أحد الوالدين باعتبارهما الجهة التي تغمره بالعطف والرحمة بشكل أساسي, لذا يأمر الإسلام بأن تكون لليتيم معاملة خاصة، يقول تعالى: ﴿فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلا تَقْهَرْ﴾[7] ، لكي يتربى هذا اليتيم في ذات الأجواء التي يُشجّع عليها الإسلام، وهي أجواء الرحمة والسلام.

أما إذا تربى الإنسان في أجواء قاسية جافة، لا أحد حوله، ولا أحد يعطف عليه، فهذا الإنسان لا يُمكن أن تتوقّع منه إلا ذات الطريقة التي عاشها في صغره، فقد يكون عنده حس انتقام من المجتمع ومن المحيط حوله، يتعامل بنفس الجفاف والقسوة.

ولهذا تجد الإسلام يحذر من وجود حالات الفقر والحاجة والظلم في المجتمع لما تنتجه هذه الحالات من ردات فعل سلبية تجاه المجتمع، ولهذا ورد في الحديث عن رسول الله قال: «كاد الفقر أن يكون كفرا»[8] . كما أن لأبي ذر الغفاري كلمة جميلة يقول: إذا ذهب الفقر إلى بلدٍ قال له الكفر خذني معك[9] 
تحية الإسلامولأن الإسلام يحرص على أن يعيش الإنسان في ظل ثقافة السلم والسلام، وهذا أمرٌ واضحٌ جداً، لذا شرّع بدأ من تراه بقول: (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله) جاعلاً من هذه التحية أجلى الصور لذلك، فقد ورد عن رسول الله أنه قال: «إن السلام اسم من أسماء الله تعالى فأفشوه بينكم»[10] ، وورد عنه : «أبخل الناس من بخل بالسلام»[11] . وجاء عن أبي جعفر الباقر أنه قال: «إنّ الله عز وجل يحب إفشاء السلام»[12] ، وتعاليم الإسلام تشجّع على البدء بالسلام، حيث جعلته مستحبا، ورد عن رسول الله أنه قال: «السلام تطوع والرد فريضة»[13] ، وبالسلام يُرسل الإنسان رسالة اطمئنان لمن يلتقيه وكأنه يقول له: لن تنال مني إلا خيراً.


بين الأنانية وحب الغير:

وهكذا يوفر الإسلام هذه الثقافة للإنسان بحيث يكون مهيأ للسلم والتعاون مع الآخرين في حياته، فتدفعه هذه الثقافة للتفكير في الآخرين لا أن يركز على نفسه، وفي المقابل فإن الثقافة التي تنتج العنف هي ثقافة تجعل الإنسان أنانياً متمحوراً حول ذاته ورغباته مصالحه، ولا يهمه أمر الآخرين، هذه الثقافة تهيئ أرضية العنف لدى الإنسان، لأنه لا يبالي بالآخرين ويهتم بنفسه فقط. وقد تكون مصالحه تقتضي منه أن يعتدي على الآخرين.

وهنا مسألة مهمة: ثقافة الإسلام والتربية الإسلامية تُربي الإنسان على أن لا يهتم بنفسه فقط، إذ عليه أن يهتم بالآخرين: ﴿إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالإِحْسَانِ﴾[14] ، إي الإحسان إلى الآخرين. وفي الحديث عن رسول الله أنه قال: «الخلق عيال الله عز وجل فأحبهم إليه أنفعهم لعياله»[15] .

وهذه الثقافة توجه الإنسان إلى أن أهم لذة تحققها ليست تحقيق رغباتك الشخصية المادية، بل هي تلك اللذة المعنوية التي تكمن في خدمتك الآخرين.

وقد سئل أحد العلماء الصالحين: إذا لم يبقَ من عمرك إلا ساعة واحدة ففيما كنت تصرفها؟

قال: أجلس على باب داري انتظر صاحب حاجة فأقضي له حاجته. وهذه هي تعاليم الإسلام.

وفي القرآن الكريم آياتٌ كثيرةٌ توجّه الإنسان للاهتمام بحاجات الآخرين، بل يحض القرآن على الإيثار ﴿وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلَو كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ﴾[16] ، ويروي لنا من سيرة أهل البيت أروع الأمثلة في ذلك، يقول تعالى: ﴿وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِيناً وَيَتِيماً وَأَسِيراً * إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ لا نُرِيدُ مِنْكُمْ جَزَاءً وَلا شُكُوراً﴾[17] ، هذه الآية تحكي القصة المعروفة[18] عن أهل البيت ، عائلة كاملة صائمون: علي وفاطمة والحسنان وخادمتهم، وعند الإفطار يقدّمون كل الطعام لمسكين ويبيتون جوعاً، وفي اليوم الثاني يأتيهم يتيم، وفي اليوم الثالث يأتيهم أسير، وفي الثلاثة أيام يقدمون طعامهم إلى آخرين إيثاراً منهم، ولذا خلّد القرآن هذه الحادثة العظيمة.

وفي التاريخ الإسلامي أحداث كثيرة تُجسّد هذه الثقافة، ففي إحدى المعارك الإسلامية، قال أحدهم: أتيت أتفقد الجرحى وكان عندي ماء، فأتيت ابن عمي وقلت له: أسقيك، فأشار برأسه أن نعم فإذا أنا برجل يقول: آه! آه!

فأشار إلي أن انطلق إليه، فقلت: أسقيك؟ فأشار أن نعم. فسمع آخر يقول: آه! آه!

فأشار أن انطلق إليه فجئته فإذا هو قد مات. فرجعت إلى الثاني فإذا هو قد مات. فرجعت إلى ابن عمي فإذا هو قد مات[19] .

وهكذا نجد عمق الإيثار لدى أصحاب رسول الله .

وهذه الثقافة تجعل الإنسان يتوقف أمام الاعتداء على الآخرين، سواءً على دمائهم أو على أرواحهم أو على أموالهم. ففي الحديث عن رسول الله أنه قال: «المسلم من سلم الناس من يده ولسانه»[20] .

من جانب آخر فإن ثقافة القرآن تعتبر الاعتداء على شخص واحد اعتداءٌ على البشرية كلها: ﴿مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْساً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَو فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً﴾[21] . وفي الحديث عن رسول الله أنه قال: «لزوال الدنيا جميعاً أهون عند الله من دم يسفك بغير حق»[22] . 

فهذه الثقافة تربي على رعاية حقوق الآخرين وعدم الاعتداء عليهم قال تعالى: ﴿وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ﴾ (المائدة، 87)، وورد في الحديث عن أبي عبدالله أنه قال: «من شرك في دم حرام بشطر كلمة جاء يوم القيامة مكتوب بين عينية: آيس من رحمة الله»[23] .

وفي الرواية أن النبي بعد إكمال أعمال منى وقف بالمسلمين وقال: «يا أيها الناس أي يوم هذا؟» قالوا: يوم حرام، ثم قال: «يا أيها الناس فأي شهر هذا؟» قالوا: شهر حرام، قال: «أيها الناس أي بلد هذا؟» قالوا: بلد حرام، قال: «فإن الله عز وجل حرم عليكم دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم كحرمة يومكم هذا في شهركم هذا في بلدكم هذا إلى يوم تلقونه»[24] .

فهذه هي الثقافة التي تربي الإنسان حتى يمتنع عن العدوان على الآخرين في المقابل هناك ثقافة تركز على ذاتية الإنسان.


ثقافة العصر المادية:

ومن المؤسف أن البشرية اليوم تعيش في ظل ثقافة تنتج العنف وتربي على العنف، هذه الثقافة المادية التي تركز على محورية الذات وتحرّض شهوات الإنسان وغرائزه، وتوفر عبر الإعلام مختلف الوسائل التي تدعم هذا التوجه.

وهذه الثقافة التي تمجد القوة وتمجد الغلبة, وتغرس في الناس هذا التوجه، حتى الأطفال، من خلال أفلام الكرتون والتي في غالبها ثقافة عنف. 

إضافةً إلى أن مناظر العنف والدماء والقتل ما عادت مستنكرة كما في الماضي، فيومياً وفي نشرات الأخبار يرى الإنسان الأشلاء والجثث والقتلى والدمار, هذه المناظر التي كان الإنسان في الماضي ينهار بمجرد أن يسمع عنها لا أن يراها، أصبحت اليوم أمراً مألوفاً وطبيعياً عند الصغار والكبار. هذه المظاهر تنتج العنف وتروج له في المجتمعات. ولذلك تعاني مختلف المجتمعات من العنف والجريمة ففي أمريكا في كل ثانيتين ونصف تقع جريمة، ويوجد في أمريكا أكثر من 5 آلاف عصابة إجرامية منظمة, وفي إحصائية أجريت على مجموعة كبيرة من الأمريكيين، وقد سئلوا: ما أبرز المشاكل التي تواجهونها: فكان ما نسبته 21% أجابوا: جرائم العنف. و40 % من الأمريكيين يضطرون إلى تغيير نمط حياتهم خوفاً من الجرائم والمجرمين.

ومجتمعنا باعتباره جزء من هذا العالم وتصله هذه الثقافة وأنماط السلوك المختلفة، لذلك أصبحنا نعيش مثل هذه المشكلة في مجتمعاتنا.


المحور الثاني: العنف وتهديد الأمن الاجتماعي 

حينما تصبح حالات العنف طبيعية أمام الناس، وحينما تمجد أصحاب القوة بدلاً من الوقوف مع المظلوم، هنا يُهدد أمن المجتمع. في حين أن ثقافة الإسلام تأمر المجتمع بالتعاطف مع المظلوم وإدانة الظالم. والقرآن الكريم يُخلّد إدانة لظلم وقع قبل آلاف السنين، لاعتداء وقع على مجموعة مؤمنة بغير حق، يقول تعالى: ﴿وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الْبُرُوجِ * وَالْيَوْمِ الْمَوْعُودِ * وَشَاهِدٍ وَمَشْهُودٍ * قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الأُخْدُودِ﴾[25] . هكذا يُبرز القرآن هذه الحادثة وبهذا التهويل

----------


## الأمل البعيد

التعاطف مع المظلومين

ونحن إذ نذكر المآسي والمظالم والمصائب التي وقعت على أهل البيت إنما من أجل ترسيخ هذه القاعدة وهي: التعاطف مع المظلومين.

وفي المقابل هناك ثقافة تُمجّد الظالمين، ولا تستنكر لما يقومون به من ظلم، وعند موت الظالم تكفيه الشهادتان!

وفي كتب الرجال نجد ذلك واضحاً، ففي كتاب التهذيب، مثلاً، هناك روايات عن عمر بن سعد، وفي الترجمة يقال عنه: عمر بن سعد تابعي ثقة قتل الحسين[26] . وكأن جريمة قتل الإمام الحسين لا تعني شيئاً.


أمن مجتمعنا... إلى أين؟

الأمن الاجتماعي موضوعٌ مهم جداً فالإنسان يتطلع للعيش في مجتمع يأمن فيه على نفسه, وماله وعرضه, وهذا أهم معلم لسعادة الإنسان. ففي رواية عن الإمام الصادق يقول: «النعيم في الدنيا الأمن، وصحة الجسم، وتمام النعمة في الآخرة دخول الجنة»[27] . 

في الماضي كان الأمن في مجتمعنا متوفراً، فالناس يأمنون على أنفسهم وبيوتهم وعيالهم وأموالهم، نعم، لم يكن مجتمعنا ملائكياً، فقد تحدث جرائم وسرقات واعتداءات، وهذه طبيعة المجتمعات. ولكن هناك فرق بين أن تكون هذه الحالات فردية محدودة وبين أن تكثر وتقترب أن تكون ظاهرة. 

ويستغرب الإنسان مما يسمعه بين آونة وأخرى من حالات الاعتداء على النفوس والأعراض والأموال، حتى لا نكاد نصّدق أن ما يحصل بالفعل هو في مجتمعنا الذي كنا نفتخر به، ونتباهى به أمام الآخرين. والحوادث في هذا الإطار كثيرة ومنها الاعتداء على النساء بسرقة حقائبهن وإيذائهن، وكذلك الاعتداء على الأطفال بالاختطاف، وما شابه ذلك، وأيضاً الاعتداء على العمالة الوافدة والتي كانت إلى وقت قريب تشعر بالاطمئنان لكونها تعمل في هذه المنطقة، وبعض هذه الجرائم تنقلها وسائل الإعلام والصحف المحلية، مما يؤكد أننا نعيش في وضع خطير ومرعب، ويجب أن نعلن جميعاً حاله الطوارئ، ونعيد النظر في حياتنا وثقافتنا وبرامجنا ومناهج تعليمنا، وكذلك أداء الأجهزة الأمنية والقضائية، فهذه الظاهرة بدأت تنموا, وقد سألت أحد المسئولين في الجهات الرسمية، هل ما ينشر في الجرائد أمر مضخم؟ أجابني: بل إن ما يُنقل جزءٌ مما يحدث في المجتمع!

وتُشير التقارير الدولية أن أفضل بلد في العالم نجحت في تخفيض نسبة الجريمة هي اليابان, فما هو السبب؟

تقول الدراسات يكمن السبب في كثرة المؤسسات الشبابية في اليابان حيث يوجد (540) ألف مؤسسة تهتم بالشباب، واحدة من تلك المؤسسات اسمها «وحدة الإرشاد والتوجيه للشباب»، فيها (126) ألف متطوع من الشباب، وهناك مؤسسة المرأة للتأهيل، تخص النساء فقط، وفيها (360) ألف إمرأة متطوعة.

فوجود المؤسسات التي تعني بالشباب وتستقطبهم أمرٌ ضروري، ويُساعد على تخفيف حدّة الجرائم في المجتمع. وعلينا أن نغتنم فرصة تواجد الشباب في المجالس الحسينية لتوجيه الشباب وتشجيع المجتمع لمثل هذه المؤسسات. كما أن علينا أن لا نُسرّ كثيراً بما يحدث في عاشوراء من تفاعل، إذ أن هذا التفاعل يُحملنا مسؤولية كبيرة وهي أن لا نغفل عمّا يجري في المجتمع فالكل مسؤول، والأجهزة الأمنية مطالبة ببذل المزيد من الجهد، صحيح أنها انشغلت بمواجهة الإرهاب، ولكن المواطنين يتوقعون دوراً أكبر في حماية الأمن الاجتماعي. والجهات القضائية كذلك عليها أن تكون أكثر صرامة في إصدار الأحكام، لأن العابثين إذا شعروا بوجود تساهل فإن ذلك يدفعهم لممارسة الجرائم وعدم الاكتراث بالعقوبة.

فينبغي أن يكون الردع بالمستوي المطلوب والذي يستحقه المجرم، لا أن تكون شفقة بالمجرمين، ونسمح للوساطات، فنحن في مرحلة نحتاج فيها للصرامة. نسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظ لنا أمننا في مجتمعنا وبلادنا، اللهم آمنا في أوطاننا، لا تسلط علينا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا.




المحور الثالث: التزام الإمام الحسين بالسلم في نهضته الحسينية 

لماذا تحرك الإمام الحسين ؟ هل في نهضة مخالفة لمنهج السلم؟ 

في الواقع الإمام الحسين إنما تحرك حفاظاً على سلم الأمة، وقد رأى أن سلطة بني أمية لا تُقدّم للناس أمناً، بل إنها تعتدي عليهم، وقد قال فيهم أمير المؤمنين علي أبي طالب : «والله لا يزالون حتى لا يدعوا لله محرماً إلا استحلوه، ولا عقداً إلا حلوه. وحتى لا يبقى بيت مدر، ولا وبر، إلا دخله ظلمهم ونبا به سوء رعيهم، وحتى يقوم الباكيان يبكيان: باك يبكي لدينه، وباك يبكي لدنياه»[28] .




بين الخلافة والملك:

هذه الأمة التي كانت تعيش في ظل الخلافة الراشدة، والتي انتهت باستشهاد أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ، وفجأة يُصبح يزيد أميراً للمؤمنين! 

الإمام الحسين التزم بوثيقة الصلح التي عقدها الإمام الحسن مع معاوية، رغم نكث الطرف الآخر للوثيقة، ورغم كل التلاعب الذي حصل في بيت مال المسلمين، وقد أعلن ذلك معاوية حينما خاطب المسلمين بقوله: ما قاتلتكم لكي تصوموا ولا لتصلوا ولا لتزكوا ولا لتحجوا, وأعلم أنكم تفعلون ذلك، وإنما قاتلتكم لأتأمر عليكم، ولقد مكنني الله من رقابكم وأنتم كارهون.

وأشير هنا إلى كتاب جميل لمفكر إسلامي وداعية معروف وهو الشيخ أبو الأعلى المودودي وهو من كبار علماء المسلمين في هذا العصر، حصل على جائزة الملك فيصل لخدمة الإسلام سنة 1997م. هذا العالم لديه كتاب مهم جداً اسمه (الخلافة والملك)[29] ، يتحدث فيه عن الخلافة التي انتهت بمقتل الإمام علي ويقارنها بالملك العضوض الذي بدأته بنو أمية. ويُشير أبو الأعلى في كتابه إلى أن الدولة إنما تأسست بسبب الأرضية التي هيأتها البطانة التي أحاطت بالخليفة عثمان.

وقد انزعج البعض من هذا الكتاب بسبب تعرضه للصحابة، وقام الشيخ المودودي برد مفصل ألحقه في الطبعة الثانية وهي المتداولة، أشار فيه إلى أن احترام الصحابة، لا يمنع أن نأخذ الدروس من حياتهم، وأن لا نسكت على الأخطاء، فبسكوتنا تُصبح شرعاً يسير عليه الناس.

وأيضاً هناك كتاب للشيخ محمد قطب وهو عالم معروف من مصر أقام في المملكة وشارك في إعداد المناهج الدينية، عنوان كتابه: (كيف نكتب التاريخ الإسلامي)[30] ،يقول: مما لا شك فيه أن التاريخ السياسي للمسلمين هو أسوأ ما في تاريخهم كله، ومما لا شك فيه أنه قد وقعت انحرافات كبيرة في المجال السياسي عن الخط الإسلامي الأصيل، وأن هذه الانحرافات قد وقعت في وقت مبكر من تاريخ الإسلام لم يكن ينبغي أن تقع فيه.

والعجيب في أمر يزيد أنه كان يُمارس انحرافه باسم الإسلام، ويقول ابن كثير في (البداية والنهاية)[31] عن يزيد بن معاوية: فيه خصال محمودة من الكرم والحلم والفصاحة والشعر والشجاعة وحسن الرأي في الملك، وكان فيه أيضاً إقبال على الشهوات، وترك بعض الصلوات في بعض الأوقات، وإماتتها في غالب الأوقات. 

ويروي - ابن كثير – أيضا: أن يزيد كان قد اشتهر بالمعازف وشرب الخمر والغنا والصيد واتخاذ الغلمان والقيان والكلاب والنطاح بين الكباش والدباب والقرود، وما من يوم إلا يصبح فيه مخموراً، وكان يشد القرد على فرس مسرجة بحبال ويسوق به، ويلبس القرد قلانس الذهب، وكذلك الغلمان، وكان يسابق بين الخيل، وكان إذا مات القرد حزن عليه[32] .

هذا هو أمير المؤمنين!


الهدف الأسمى لنهضة الحسين:

ونحن إذ نتحدث عن هذا الأمر إنما لنبين، السبب الحقيقي وراء نهضة الإمام الحسين. 

وأعظم مما سبق عندما أراد معاوية أن يجعل يزيداً ولياً للعهد، خاطبه قائلاً[33] : يا بنيّ ما أقدرك على أن تصل حاجتك من غير تهتك يذهب بمروءتك وقدرك، ثم أنشده:


انصب نهارك في طلاب iiالعلا
حتى إذا الليل أتى iiبالدجا
فباشر الليل بما iiتشتهي
كم فاسق تحسبه iiناسكا
غطى عليه الليل iiأستاره
ولذة الأحمق iiمكشوفة 




واصبر على هجر الحبيب القريب
واكتحلت بالغمض عين الرقيب
فإنما الليل نهار iiالأريب
قد باشر الليل بأمر عجيب
فبات في أمن وعيش iiخصيب
يسعى بها كل عدو iiمريب 

وحتى أن زياد بن أبيه عندما شاوره معاوية في أمر يزيد أشار عليه أن يتمهل عسى أن تتُغير سلوك يزيد فيكون بالإمكان تسويقه، تقول الرواية التاريخية التي يرويها اليعقوبي في تاريخه[34] أن ابن زياد قال لمعاوية: ما يقول الناس إذا دعوناهم إلى بيعة يزيد، وهو يلعب بالكلاب والقرود، ويلبس المصبغ، ويدمن الشراب، ويمشي على الدفوف، وبحضرتهم الحسين بن علي، وعبد الله بن عباس، وعبد الله بن الزبير، وعبد الله بن عمر، ولكن تأمره، ويتخلق بأخلاق هؤلاء حولاً وحولين، فعسينا أن نموه على الناس.

هذا هو يزيد ملاعب القردة، وشارب الخمر، والمعلن للفسق، وقاتل النفس المحرّمة، وفي الأخير يُصبح أميراً للمؤمنين، ولقد أجاد شاعر أهل البيت السيد جعفر الحلي حيث يصف الحالة بقوله:

لم أدر أين رجال المسلمين مضوا

العاصر الخمر من لؤم iiبعنصره 

وكيف صار يزيدٌ بينهم iiملكا

ومن خساسة طبعٍ يعصر الودكا 
لذلك أعلن الإمام الحسين موقفه من أول يوم في دار الوليد حين طلب منه الوليد بن مروان أن يبايع, عندها قال : «أيها الأمير إنا أهل بيت النبوة ومعدن الرسالة ومختلف الملائكة بنا فتح الله وبنا ختم الله ويزيد رجل فاسق، شارب الخمر، قاتل النفس المحرمة، معلن بالفسق، ومثلي لا يبايع مثله»[35] .

وبالفعل أصرّ الإمام على موقفه، ولكن يزيد لم يستسغ ذلك، فأمر بفرقةٍ أن تمضي إلى مكة وأن تقتل الإمام الحسين ولو كان متعلقاً بالكعبة
الحسين والنهضة السلمية
وعندما علم الإمام الحسين بالأمر تحرّك لتوعية الأمة لكي تتحمّل مسؤوليتها، ثمّ إنه أعلن حركته السلمية للتغيير دون أن يستخدم سلاحاً وقال كلمته المشهورة التي تبين سبب خروجه: أني لم أخرج أشراً ولا بطراً ولا مفسداً ولا ظالماً وإنما خرجت لطلب الإصلاح في أمة جدي ، أريد أن آمر بالمعروف وأنهى عن المنكر وأسير بسيرة جدّي وأبي[36] . 

وفي أكثر من مورد يعلن الإمام الحسين أن حركته سلمية وليست للحرب، ومن ذلك موقفه مع الحر بن يزيد الرياحي والذي قدم بألف فارس قد أنهكم العطش[37] ، وقفوا أمام الإمام في وقت الظهيرة، وكان الوقت شديد الحر، ورآهم الإمام وقد اشرفوا على الهلاك من شدة الظمأ، وكانت فرصة سانحة للإمام أن يقاتلهم ويستولي على عتادهم، لكنه رقّ لحالهم، وغض النظر عنهم، وهو يعلم أنهم جاؤوا لقتاله وسفك دمه، وقد أشار عليه بعض أصحابه بذلك، إلا أن نهج الإمام ليس كذلك، وذلك لأن شعاره : «إني أكره أن أبدأهم بقتال»[38] ، ثم أمر أصحابه أن يسقوهم وأن يرشفوا الخيل.

من هنا يؤكد الإمام الحسين للأمة أنه لا ينبغي استخدام العنف والسلاح حتى في التغيير السياسي لأن ذلك ليس في مصلحة المجتمع. وقد تحدث علماؤنا وفقهاؤنا عن هذا الجانب، ومن أبرزهم، المرجع الراحل الإمام السيد محمد الشيرازي (رحمة الله عليه)، وكتب في هذا المجال كتب عدة حول (اللاعنف في الإسلام)[39] وحول (السلم والسلام)[40] ، وأكد فيها أنه لا مجال لفرض الرأي والتسلّط على الناس بالسلاح والقوة، وأن هذه الممارسات ليست من الإسلام في شيء.

ومع الأسف في عصرنا هذا شوّهت سمعة الإسلام والمسلمين بسبب تلك التصرفات الإرهابية التي لا تُريد للإسلام ولا للمسلين خيراً، وبسببها فقدت الأمة أمنها واستقرارها، ولم يبق بلدٌ من بلاد المسلمين إلا وتضرر منها.

نسأل الله تعالى أن يقي الأمة شر الفتن، إنه على كل شيءٍ قدير.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الليلة الخامسة من المحرم: التنافس الإيجابي وتقدم المجتمع 



من خلال الآية القرآنية الكريمة: ﴿الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ﴾ تحدث سماحة الشيخ حسن الصفّار في الليلة الخامسة من المحرّم 1428 هـ عن «التنافس الإيجابي وتقدّم المجتمع»، مركّزًا حديثه في ثلاثة محاور رئيسة، رتّبها كالتالي:

المحور الأول تحدّث فيه عن «طموح التفوّق» فأشار إلى أن الإنسان السويّ بطبيعته وفطرته يطمح إلى ألاَّ يتفوّق غيرُه عليه، وعلى العكس منه ذلك الإنسان الخامل والكسول الذي يبرّر دائمًا كسله وتفوّق الآخرين عليه بمبرّرات واهية، يمكنه أن يتغلّب عليها لو مَلَكَ الإرادة والتصميم. وأشار سماحته في هذا السياق إلى بعض النصوص الإسلامية التي تشير إلى هذه النقطة (فطرية حب التفوّق لدى الإنسان).

المحور الثاني «مشروعية التنافس» بيّن فيه سماحة الشيخ أن التنافس بين الأفراد والجماعات من سمات المجتمعات المتقدّمة والمتحضّرة، حيث تكثر فيها التوجّهات والقيادات والنخب والكفاءات والأفكار، وتسعى فيها هذه التعدّدات إلى التنافس فيما بينها. بينما تظلّ سمة الركود هي السمة الغالبة على المجتمعات المتخلّفة. مثنّيًا بذكر الفوائد الاجتماعية لوجود حراك تنافسي إيجابي، من أهم هذه الفوائد: نضج، ونموّ الأفكار والقيادات والجماعات المتنافسة فيما بينها، دون أن يُغْفِل سماحته الإشارة إلى أن النصوص الإسلامية توجّه المجتمع المتديّن نحو هذه الحالة التفاعلية من التنافس.

المحور الثالث «بين الصراع السلبي والتنافس الإيجابي» قسّم البحث فيه إلى بحث مظاهر كل من:

(1) الصراع السلبي، فعدد ظاهرتين من مظاهره، هما: كراهة المنافِس والحقد عليه ومقاطعته من قبل المنافس الآخر. والإساءة والعدوان على المنافس.

(2) التنافس الإيجابي، وذكر أن في هذا النوع من التنافس:

- يعترف كل طرف بالآخر، فلا يتجاهله أو ينكره، بل قد يكنّ له الاحترام.
- يراهن كل طرف من المتنافسين ـ لتحقيق التفوّق ـ على بذل الجهد الذاتي لإحراز التقدّم.
- تسعى جميع الأطراف للتعاون لخدمة القضايا المشتركة.
- تنفتح أمام كل طرف آفاق جديدة أكثر رحابة وسعة، بعكس الصراع السلبي، الذي يجعل المتنافسين يهتمّون بصغائر الأمور.

وحمّل سماحة الشيخ الصفّار ـ في نهاية حديثه ـ المجتمع وخصوصًا العلماء والوجهاء مسؤولية نشر هذه الثقافة (التنافس الإيجابي) للرقيّ بمجتمعنا والابتعاد به عن أجواء التشنّج والعصبيات المقيتة.


وهذا هو نص المحاضرة:

﴿بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم﴾ ﴿الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ ﴾[1] 

يتركز حديثنا على ثلاث محاور: 

المحور الأول: طموح التفوق

الإنسان من حبه لذاته يرغب أن يحوز أكبر قدر ممكن من المكاسب والمصالح، وفي بعض الأحيان قد لا يلتفت الإنسان إلى مكسب معين، فإذا ما رأى أن غيره قد أحرز هذا المكسب يحصل لديه تحفز نحو ذلك المكسب، وبالتالي فإن أي تقدم يحرزه إنسان في المجتمع قد يحفز الآخرين حتى يصلوا إلى مستواه، لوجود طموح التفوق.

وكحالة طبيعية في الإنسان السوي أنه يسعى جاهداً ليكون هو المتقدم على الآخرين، وفي مختلف الميادين، بعكس الإنسان الخامل، فما الفرق بين الشخصيتين؟

_ الإنسان السوي من الطبيعي أن يكون لديه طموح، والذي لا يملك طموحاً للتفوق هو الإنسان الخامل.

_ الإنسان السوي يتمنى الخير لنفسه ويتمنى المصلحة الأكثر لذاته ويرغب فيها ويفتش عن الطرق التي يتقدم من خلالها كما تقدم الآخرون.

لكن الإنسان الخامل عادة ما يكون فاقداً للثقة بنفسه، فيبحث عن المبررات، يُبرر بها تقاعسه.


المحور الأساس للتفوق 

هناك عوامل مساعده للتفوق والتقدم و لكن المحور الأساس للتفوق هو إرادة الإنسان. فالإنسان الذي لديه إرادة يتجاوز الصعوبات و يتجاوز العوائق. 

وهنا نذكر هذه الحالة التي تكشف قيمة الإرادة: منذ حوالي سنة كانت هناك إحدى الطالبات المتفوقات (مي الملحم)[2] والتي حازت جائزة الأمير محمد بن فهد للتفوق العلمي (وهي جائزة تهدف لتحفز الطلاب والطالبات للتفوق والتقدم في دراستهم) أربع مرات متتالية، في المرحلة الابتدائية (1412هـ) والمتوسطة (1418هـ) والثانوية (1421هـ) والمرحلة الجامعية (1426هـ)، رغم أنها كانت مبتلاة بمرض مزعج وهو المرض المعروف بـ (أنيميا البحر الأبيض المتوسط) وهو مرض يصيب الدم ويحرم الإنسان من كريات الدم الحمراء التي تحمل الأوكسجين إلى القلب. 

وقد اكتشف والداها مرضها بعد ولادتها بثلاثة أشهر وأصبحت بذلك تحتاج إلى نقل دم شهريا.

وتبديل الدم ليس بالأمر اليسير فهو مرض صعب، ولكنها مع ذلك ومع هذا المرض تفوقت في كل المراحل، وقد نشرت عنها الصحف في حينها.

هكذا إذاً كانت لدى الإنسان إرادة للتقدم والتفوق يستطيع أن يتخطى الظروف التي يعيشها. 


قصة من التراث

يقول الأصمعي: كنت أطوف بالبيت فوجدت شخصاً متعلقاً بأستار الكعبة وهو يدعو بإلحاح ويبكي: اللهم إني أسألك ميتة أبي خارجه، ويُكرر هذا الدعاء ببكاء.

يقول: تساءلت في نفسي ما هي ميتة أبي خارجة!! فهل هو حقق فتحاً كبيراً واستشهد، أو قام بإنجاز علمي ضخم ومات،.... يقول: بعد أن أكملت طوافي، جئت عند ذلك الرجل وتركته يهدأ قليلاً من بكائه وتضرعه وتهجده، ووجهت السؤال إليه: كيف كانت موتة أبي خارجه؟! 

قال: ألا تعلم؟ قلت: لا!

قال: إن أبا خارجة أكل حتى أمتلئ، وشرب حتى ارتوى، ونام في الشمس. فمات شبعان، ريان، دفآن.

بعض الناس ليس لديهم طموح فتراه يراوح مكانه فيقبل بأقل مستوى دراسي، وأقل مستوى وظيفي، وهذه طبيعة الإنسان الخامل، ينما الإنسان السوي يتطلع لأعلى مستويات الطموح في مختلف المجالات، يقول الشاعر:


إذا ناضلت في شرف مروم
فلا تقنع بما دون iiالنجوم
فموت المرء في شي iiحقير
كموت المرء في أمر iiعظيم 

وردت عندنا روايات ونصوص كثيرة تشجع الإنسان على علو الهمة، يقول الإمام علي : «خير الهمم أعلاها»، ويقول : «من رقى درجات الهمم عظمته الأمم»، وقال : «من شرفت همته عظمت قيمته»[3] . 

ونقرأ في دعاء مكارم الأخلاق للإمام زين العابدين علي أبن الحسين إذ يقول: «اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وبلغ بإيماني أكمل الإيمان، واجعل يقيني أفضل اليقين، وأنته بنيتي إلى أحسن النيات، وبعملي إلى أحسن الأعمال

المحور الثاني: مشروعية التنافس

إذا فكر كل إنسان سوي في أن يكون متفوقاً و متقدماً، فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى حصول تنافس في المجتمع، وهذه ميزة المجتمعات المتقدمة. بعكس المجتمعات الراكدة، فالناس فيها يميلون إلى السكون وإلى المحافظة على الأمور فإذا كان هناك رأي سائد، أو فكرة سائدة، أو زعامة متمكنة فإنهم ينزعجون من ظهور رأي آخر أو فكره أخرى أو بروز زعامة جديدة. 

والسبب في ذلك أن بروز أفكار جديدة، أو ظهور قوة جديدة في المجتمع تخلق حالة من التنافس، وهذه الحالة غير مقبولة في المجتمعات الراكدة لأنهم في الغالب يحملون شعار الحفاظ على الوحدة ضمن مجتمع واحد وضمن حالة واحدة، معتقدين أن تعدد الآراء والأفكار والزعامات تُسبب تمزق المجتمع. 

وفي الواقع فإن أي تقدم بالفعل يسبب مشكلات، وتحوطه عوائق، ولكن الركود بحد ذاته مشكلة أكبر، ويُحدث تخلفاً عظيماً في المجتمع. 

التنافس: حالة فطرية حالة طبيعية يدعمها العقل، والمتنافس إنسان لديه طاقه وكفاءة، وهذا المتنافس إذا كان في مجتمعٍ متقدم تنمو طاقاته وقدراته، أما إذا كان في مجتمع راكدٍ متخلف فإن طاقاته تخبو وتوأد. وهذا الكلام يجري على الأفراد والجماعات.

وهنا كلمة رائعة لأمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب يقول: «الناس بخير ما تفاوتوا فإذا تساووا هلكوا»[5] .

فالتفاوت هو الذي يذكي روح التنافس والتقدم. 

والتنافس في مصلحة المجتمع فبه يفجر كل إنسان طاقته و قدراته، وكل جهة من جهات المجتمع تسعى للتقدم وهذا من مصلحة المجتمع.

ونحن نرى في الأمور الاقتصادية إذا كان هناك جهة واحده تحتكر السوق ولا يوجد من يُنافسها، فإن ذلك ليس في صالح المجتمع، لأن هذه الجهة ستتحكم في السوق، وتتحكم في ألأسعار وفي ذلك ضرر على الناس. ولكن إذا كان هناك تنافس وكان أمام الناس أكثر من خيار، فذلك من مصلحتهم. وهو دافع للمؤسسات لتقوي نفسها وتطور إنتاجها وأسلوب تعاملها، وهذا في صالح المجتمع.

فالتنافس من مصلحة تقدم المجتمع. 

والتنافس هو الذي ينضج الآراء، إذا كانت فكرة سائدة في المجتمع، فكيف نضمن أن هذه الفكرة ناضجة وهي الأفضل والأصوب؟ لا يُمكن ذلك إلا من خلال ظهور فكرة أخرى، عندها سيكون نقاش حول الأفكار، فيتبين أي الأفكار أصوب وأحسن، وهذا الكلام ليس فقط على صعيد الآراء والأفكار، بل حتى على صعيد الزعامات والقوى في المجتمع.

تعاليم الإسلام تشجع على التنافس وتدفع الناس نحوه في العمل وفي مختلف المجالات، يقول تعالى: ﴿الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا﴾، بمعنى أن الحياة في حقيقتها من أجل أن تتفجر الطاقات وتتفجر الكفاءات وهذا لا يحصل إلا بالتنافس، وفي آية أخرى الله تعالى يقول: ﴿وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ الْمُتَنَافِسُونَ﴾، بمعنى فليتنافس الناس في أعمال الخير - فالمجال مفتوح، والتنافس مطلوب. وفي آية أخرى، يقول الله تعالى: ﴿فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ﴾[6] ، استبقوا من المسابقة بمعنى كل شخص يحاول أن يصل قبل الآخر إلى الخيرات. وفي آية أخرى، الله تعالى يقول: ﴿ أُوْلَئِكَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَهُمْ لَهَا سَابِقُونَ ﴾[7] .
.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مسألة فقهية:

هناك مسألة فقيه يذكرها الفقهاء في كتاب صلاة الجماعة حول من يُصلي بالناس جماعة وهي: إذا تشاح الأئمة رغبة في ثواب الإمامة[8].

قد يستغرب البعض كيف أئمة يتنافسون على صلاة الجماعة ؟! - الفقهاء يقولون نعم لأن صلاة الجماعة فيها أجر، والإنسان يكون إماما أفضل له من أن يكون مأموماً. أنا أريد أن أكون إماماً حتى يكون ثوابي أكثر. 

يقول الفقهاء: يتقدم من يقدّمه المأمومون. فإذا اختلفوا، فهناك مقاييس للتقديم: الأفقه - ثم الأورع - ثم الأكبر سنّاً، في حال تساويهم في مختلف المقاييس. 

وبالتالي فالتنافس مشروع حتى في أعمال العبادة. والإسلام لا يقمع حالة التنافس بل يذكي حالة التنافس في الاتجاه الايجابي.

ونحن نقرأ في سيرة رسول الله نبينا محمد كيف كان يثير التنافس الإيجابي في نفوس أصحابه، ويقر هذه الحالة، كما في مشهد حديثه مع الأنصار بعد غزوة حنين. 

تقول الرواية: أعطى الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - ما أعطى من العطايا لقريش من المؤلفة قلوبهم، ولم يكن للأنصار منها شيء، حتى كثرت منهم القالة، وقال قائلهم: (لقي والله رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قومه)... وقال سعد للرسول: يا رسول الله إن هذا الحي من الأنصار قد وجدوا عليك في أنفسهم لما صنعت في هذا الفيء الذي أصبت، قسمت في قومك، وأعطيت عطايا عظاما في قبائل العرب، ولم يك في هذا الحي من الأنصار منها شيء.

فقال الرسول : «فأين أنت من ذلك يا سعد؟».

قال: يا رسول الله ما أنا إلا من قومي.قال : «فاجمع لي قومك في هذه الحظيرة».

فلما اجتمعوا أتاهم الرسول فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وقال: «يا معشر الأنصار، ما مقالة بلغتني عنكم، وجدة وجدتموها علي في أنفسكم! ألم آتكم ضُـلالاً فهداكم الله، وعالة فأغناكم الله، وأعداء فألف الله بين قلوبكم!».

فقالوا: بلى، الله ورسوله أمـن وأفضـل. ثم قال : «ألا تجيبونني يا معشر الأنصار؟».

قالوا: «بماذا نجيبك يا رسول الله؟ لله ولرسوله المن والفضل!». قال : «أما والله لو شئتم لقلتم، فلصَدقتم ولصُدّقتم: أتيتنا مكذبا فصدقناك، ومخذولا فنصرناك، وطريدا فآويناك، وعائلا فآسيناك، أوجدتم يا معشر الأنصار في أنفسكم في لُعاعة من الدنيا تألفت بها قوما ليسلموا ووكَلْتكم إلى إسلامكم! ألا ترضون يا معشر الأنصار أن يذهب الناس بالشاة والبعير وترجعوا برسول الله إلى رحـالكم؟... فوالذي نفس محمد بيده لولا الهجـرة لكنت أمرأ من الأنصـار، ولو سلك الناس شعبا وسلكت الأنصار شعباً لسلكت شعب الأنصار! اللهم ارحم الأنصار وأبناء الأنصار، وأبناء أبناء الأنصار»... فبكى القوم حتى أخضلوا لحاهم[9] . 

إذن التنافس الإيجابي مشروع ولا يخل بالوحدة، فالوحدة لا تعني أن يذوب الناس جميعاً في اتجاه واحد ورأي واحد وطريق واحد، إنما التعدد أمر مفيد ومشروع، والتعددية لا تعني التمزق والتفرق. نحن نختلف في الرأي والتوجه والانتماء، ولكن تجمعنا مصلحة واحده وقواسم مشتركة، فلا مشكلة في هذا الأمر. فوجود التعدد ليس سيئا، إنما الأمر المهم كيف ندير هذه الحالة من خلال التنافس الإيجابي
المحور الثالث: بين الصراع السلبي والتنافس الإيجابي
البعض من الناس إذا رأوا منافسين لهم يصبح لديهم حالة سلبية تجاه المنافسة، ولهذه الحالة السلبية أو لنقل الصراع السلبي مظاهر، من أبرزها:

أولاً- كراهة المنافس وقطيعته. 

فبعض الناس يكره أن يبرز منافس له وينزعج ويحزن ويتألم، لا يريد أن يكون له منافس. ويغفل عن أنه من حقه أن يعمل وغيره من حقه أن يعمل أيضاً. وهذه حالة سلبية يمقتها الإسلام، وقد تصل بالإنسان إلى الحسد بيد أن الإنسان المؤمن لا يحسد، بل يغبط أخاه المؤمن بأن يتمنى أن يتقدم كما تقدم غيره، وهذا أمرٌ مشروع أما أن تصل المسألة إلى الحقد والكراهية فهذا يُسمى حسداً، وفي كلمة جميلة لأمير المؤمنين يقول: «الحاسد مغتاظ على من لاذنب له»[10] .

والقرآن الكريم يحكي لنا قصة ابني آدم وكيف أن أحدهما وهو (قابيل) قرر قتل أخيه (هابيل) لا لشيء إلا لأن الله تقبل قربانه، يقول تعالى: ﴿وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ بِالْحَقِّ إِذْ قَرَّبَا قُرْبَانًا فَتُقُبِّلَ مِن أَحَدِهِمَا وَلَمْ يُتَقَبَّلْ مِنَ الآخَرِ قَالَ لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ قَالَ إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ﴾. المائدة 27

ثانياً- الإساءة والعدوان على المنافس.

قد يتجرأ البعض فيسيء للمنافس ويعتدي عليه، سواءً بتسقيط شخصيته أو تشويه سمعته، أو عرقلة أعماله، أو أن يسيء له بأي طريق كان.

هذه الإساءة لا مبرر لها - والمشكلة أن الإنسان إذا اتجه بهذا الاتجاه يتأخر أكثر. هناك رواية جميله عن أهل البيت هذه الرواية في بحار الأنوار، جاء فيها: «إن من يبني ولا يهدم يرتفع بناؤه، وإن كان يسيرا. ومن يبني ويهدم يوشك أن لا يرتفع بنائه»[11] .

لماذا يتجه البعض لتسقيط الآخرين؟ أنت تقدم، وطور نفسك. لماذا تتعدى على الآخرين وتسيء لهم وتشوه سمعتهم؟ لأنهم سبقوك؟ لأنهم تفوقوا عليك؟ لأنهم أحرزوا ما لم تحرز؟ هذا لا يُخوّلك ولا يُبرر لك الاعتداء عليهم. 

فالصراع السلبي من جانب يؤثر على الجهة نفسها، ويضر بالمجتمع، ومن جهةٍ أخرى يخلق صراعات وعداوات، مما يؤدي إلى تفريق المجتمع وتمزيقه.


التنافس الإيجابي طريق العقلاء 

عندما نتكلم عن التنافس الايجابي لا نتكلم عن حاله مثالية خيالية، فنحن نرى المجتمعات الأخرى المتقدمة، قد فتحت الباب للمنافسة في كل المجالات، سياسياً واقتصادياً واجتماعياً، والأهم من ذلك كله هم يتنافسون على أشياء مهمة، وعلى أرفع المستويات. أما في عالمنا العربي والإسلامي فالمنافسة على أشياء محدودة، ومع ذلك نجد الصراعات والعداوات قائمة.

ولعل بعض المؤمنين كان يتوقع من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يُغلق الأبواب أمام تلك المجتمعات كي لا تتقدم نظراً لاعتبارهم لا يؤمنون برسالة الإسلام، ولكن الله تعالى يؤكد عدله العظيم في كتابه الكريم فيقول تعالى: ﴿كُلاًّ نُّمِدُّ هَؤُلاء وَهَؤُلاء مِنْ عَطَاء رَبِّكَ وَمَا كَانَ عَطَاء رَبِّكَ مَحْظُورًا﴾. 
فالإيمان ليس ساحة للركود، وإنما ساحة للعمل والجهاد، وهذه هي سنة الحياة: ﴿لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا﴾. 

صور التنافس الإيجابي

أولاً- الاعتراف بالآخر واحترامه.

ثانياً- المراهنة على بذل الجهد. 

إذا كنت تحب أن تتقدم، ولا يتفوق عليك الآخرون، عليك أن تضاعف جهدك وتطور عملك وانجازك فهذا هو السبيل وهو الطريق للنجاح والتنافس الإيجابي، وهو ما تدعوا إليه آيات القرآن الكريم: ﴿وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ﴾.ويقول تعالى: ﴿وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ﴾.

عميق معنى هذه الآية الكريمة وهي تؤكد على العاملين والناشطين أن لا يعبئوا بما يشغلهم عن إنجازاتهم وتقدمهم، وإن واجهوا من يُعرقل لهم طريق التقدم فعليهم أن يتمسّكوا بهذا النهج الذي تُقدمه ألآية المباركة: ﴿سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ﴾. أما إذا انشغل العاملون بالمهاترات التي يُراد لها عرقلة نشاطهم، فإنهم بذلك يُحقّقون أهداف المغرضين، ويتأخروا في مسيرتهم.

وفي آية أخرى يأمر الله تعالى فيها النبي بأن يخاطب أهل الكتاب بها: ﴿وَأُمِرْتُ لِأَعْدِلَ بَيْنَكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ لا حُجَّةَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ اللَّهُ يَجْمَعُ بَيْنَنَا وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ﴾.

وما نجده من مهاترات حول السجال المذهبي لا يخدم الإسلام ولا المسلمين، وقد انشغلت الأمة خلال أكثر من 1400 سنه بهذا السجال، وإلى متى نبقى أسارى؟ كفانا ذلك، فلنتجه نحو البناء والتنافس الإيجابي في خدمة قضايا أمتنا وخدمة مصالحنا، وكل واحد يمشي على منهجه ﴿لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ﴾، والساحة هي التي تقيّم والناس هم الذين يحكمون، والتاريخ هو الذي يحكم، ويوم القيامة الله تعالى يفصل بين الناس، هذا هو المنطق العقلائي، وهذا هو المنطق الصحيح. فالمراهنة على بذل الجهد. 

ثالثاً- التعاون في خدمة القضايا المشتركة 

نحن إذا كنا أبناء مجتمع واحد، وتهمنا خدمة مجتمعنا، فعلينا أن نتعاون في خدمة المجتمع. لماذا تحطّمني وأحطمك؟ لماذا تعرقل طريقي وأعرقل طريقك؟ لماذا تشوّه سمعتي واشوه سمعتك؟ نحن من مجتمع واحد، أي قوة تنشأ هي قوة لنا جميعاً، وأي نشاط هو لصالح الجميع. فالمهم أن يكون هناك تعاون وتواصل بين مختلف التيارات.

في الماضي كان مجتمعنا راكداً لا يوجد فيه تيارات ولا توجهات وليست فيه أفكار جديدة، ولا قيادات شابه.

أما الآن -والحمد لله- تطور الوضع في مجتمعنا على المستوى الديني والأدبي والاقتصادي والتجاري وعلى مختلف الأصعدة والميادين، وهذا تطور جيد.

والمهم هنا أن نتجه نحو التنافس الإيجابي حتى نخدم مجتمعنا، وعلينا أن نتعاون إيجابيا لا أن نتصارع صراعاً سلبياً نهدد به وحدة المجتمع. 

وفي بعض الأحيان يحصل صراع على قضايا محدودة، مسجد، أو حسينية، أو موكب. علينا أن لا ننشغل بالصراعات، وإنما نتجه باتجاه فتح أطر جديدة للعمل، والاتجاه نحو قضايا أرحب وأوسع دون الانغلاق في قضايا ضيقة ومحدودة.

هذا هو التنافس الإيجابي الذي نبغي أن نهتم ونتعاون من أجل تعميق جذوره في المجتمع.

وأخيراً علينا أ، نبذل الجهد في نشر ثقافة التنافس الايجابي، وعلى الواعين من المجتمع تحمل المسؤولية سواءً العلماء أو المثقفين.

ومن المؤسف أن تكون هناك حالة من التفرج على المشاكل التي تحصل بين الفئات والجماعات، وهذا أمرٌ خاطئ، فالإسلام يدفعنا باتجاه الإصلاح، يقول رسول الله : «إصلاح ذات البين أفضل من عامة الصلاة والصيام»[12] .

فمن الضروري أن نتوجه لإصلاح ذات البين، ونشر ثقافة التنافس الايجابي وأن نخلق بيئة في مجتمعنا تتسع للجميع وتذكي التنافس الايجابي لصالح الجميع وعلى مختلف الأصعدة.

والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على نبينا محمدٍ وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الشيخ الصفار في الليلة السادسة من المحرم يدعو للاهتمام بالتواصل الإجتماعي 



اضغط هناا

قال الله في كتابه الحكيم: 

﴿وَاعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَلاَ تُشْرِكُواْ بِهِ شَيْئاً وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالجَنبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ مَن كَانَ مُخْتَالاً فَخُوراً ﴾[1] .

يرتكز البحث على ثلاث محاور:


المحور الأول: التواصل بين الشكل والمضمون.

طبيعة حياة الإنسان البشرية تفرض عليه نوعاً من التواصل مع المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه.

أولاً- لأن الإنسان يأنس بأبناء جنسه، ولا يستطيع أن يعيش من دونهم أو بعيداً عنهم. وقد ذكر بعض اللّغويين أن كلمة الإنسان مشتقة من الأنس على اعتبار أن الإنسان يأنس بمثله. ولو أنك وفّرت لإنسان كل ما يحتاجه في حياته وعزلته عن الناس بحيث يعيش بمفرده، فإن ذلك بالتأكيد لن يريحه، ولهذا فإن من أقسى أنواع العقوبات السجن الانفرادي. 

فالإنسان بشكل طبيعي يميل إلى أبناء جنسه ويأنس معهم، وبالتالي لديه دافع طبيعي للتواصل مع الناس.

ثانياً- حاجات الإنسان الحياتية تفرض عليه أن يتواصل مع الآخرين، فهو لا يستطيع أن يوفّر حاجاته بنفسه، فقد يمرض فيحتاج إلى الطبيب، وهو بحاجة إلى العامل في البناء وغيره، وهو يشتري من السوق، وقد يعمل لدى أحد أو يعمل لديه أحد، وبالتالي طبيعة الحياة تجعل المصالح مشتركه والحاجات متداخلة بين الناس، وهذا يفرض على الانسان حالة من التواصل مع الناس.

ولكن هذا التواصل يبقى في مستواه الأدنى وفي حالته البسيطة الساذجة. إذ أن المجتمع يحتاج إلى نوع من التواصل بشكلٍ أرقى، وهذا يختلف من مجتمع إلى آخر.

وقد كنا نعيش تواصلاً مكثفاً في مجتمعنا حينما كانت الحياة على بساطتها، وكان الناس يعيشون في مناطق جغرافيه محدودة، وضمن اهتمامات محدودة بسيطة، لكننا الآن، ومع هذا التطور الذي حصل على واقع حياتنا، لم نعد نعيش درجة التواصل الاجتماعي السابقة. ولعلّ من أبرز الأسباب:

1- انتشار الناس جغرافياً، فما عاد الإنسان مقيماً في نفس الحي الذي نشأ فيه.

2- انشغالات الناس واهتماماتهم تشعبت في هذا العصر، بعكس ما كانت عليه حياتهم في الماضي، إذ أنهم بمجرد أ، يحلّ الظلام تنتهي جميع أعمالهم ويُصبح الوقت متاحاً للتواصل، وحتى في النهار فإن دائرة الاهتمامات محدودة. أما في زمننا المعاصر فقد انشغل الإنسان باهتمامات مختلفة، معرفيه وثقافيه وعمليه ومختلف أنواع الاهتمامات، ما قلل من حصة العلاقات الاجتماعية.

3- انخفاض الروح الاجتماعية عند أكثر الناس لصالح الاهتمام الفردي، حيث أصبح كل واحدٍ مشغولاً بنفسه، وفي بعض الأحيان ينشغل حتى عن عائلته وأسرته، وبعض الانشغالات الجديدة ليست بالمستوى الذي يدفع الإنسان للتقصير في حق أسرته من أجلها، كمتابعة بعض الأفلام على التلفاز، أو الانغماس في المتابعة على الإنترنت. وقد أثّر هذا حتى على علقة الآم مع أطفالها، إذ لم تعد العلاقة وثيقة وحميمة كما كانت عليه في الماضي. والأب كذلك أصبح بعيداً عن أسرته بسبب هذه الاهتمام ذات الطابع السلبي في حالات كثيرة. 

هذه الاهتمامات التي بعضها صحيح وبعضها غير صحيح زادت عند الناس على حساب توجههم الاجتماعي، وإن كنا لازلنا نحتفظ بدرجة من التواصل، لكنه في الغالب تواصل مناسباتي وخاصة في مناسبة الزواج ومناسبة العزاء. وهذا التواصل شكلي، وما نحتاج إليه التفكير في التواصل ذي المضمون. 

وأشير هنا إلى أبرز معالم التواصل الاجتماعي المطلوب:


أولاً- التقارب النفسي الروحي.

الحياة بطبيعتها فيها ضغوط ومشاكل، خصوصاً في هذا العصر، فيحتاج الإنسان إلى من يتضامن معه نفسياً، وإلى من يقترب منه روحياً ليخفف عنه الآلام، ويرفع من معنوياته. ويحتاج الإنسان إلى من يستشيره ويأخذ برأيه. وتُشير روايات أهل البيت إلى هذا المضمون، وتُعبّر عنه بإدخال السرور إلى قلب الأخ المؤمن، عن رسول الله قال: «من لقي أخاه بما يسره سرّه الله يوم القيامة»[2] ، وعن الإمام جعفر الصادق : أنه قال: «من سرّ مسلما سره الله يوم القيامة»[3] ، وعنه قال: «لا يرى أحدكم إذا أدخل على مؤمن سروراً أنه عليه أدخله فقط، بل والله علينا، بل والله على رسول الله »[4] .


ثانياً- التعاون في تيسير شؤون الحياة.

كل مجتمع يواجه مشاكل، كل قوم في منطقتهم لهم احتياجات، ولا يستطيع الإنسان بمفرده أن يحلّها ويعالجها، وإنما يحتاج أن يتعاون مع الآخرين. وكمثال تقريبي: تربية الأبناء في عصرنا الحاضر في الغالب تكون عملية شاقّة إذا أراد الأب أو الأم وحدهما القيام بهذا الدور، ولكن عندما تكون هناك برامج ولجان تخلق الأجواء الصالحة وتسعى من أجل بناء الجيل الجديد بناءً سليماً، فهذا يكون أكبر دعامة للأسرة على تربية أبنائهم. ويؤكد القرآن الكريم على هذا المضمون في قوله تعالى: ﴿وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى﴾[5] .


ثالثاً- المشاركة في خدمه الأهداف المشتركة.

كل مجتمع لديه تطلعات وأهداف مشتركة، دينية أو سياسية أو اجتماعية. هذه الأهداف المشتركة تحتاج إلى تعاون وتواصل اجتماعي يحمل هذا المضمون، ويساعد المجتمع على تحقيق الأهداف والتطلعات المشتركة التي يبحث عنها ويسعى من أجلها. والإمام علي يُوصي بهذا المضمون في آخر وصيةٍ له، فيقول : «وعليكم بالتواصل والتباذل وإياكم والتدابر والتقاطع»[6] ، والتباذل هنا بمعنى البذل والعطاء.

المحور الثاني: نحو أطر جديدة للتواصل الاجتماعي.

المجتمعات المتقدمة تبحث عن الأطر التي من شأنها أن تُحقق تطلعاتها، ونحن كمجتمع متدين ينبغي أن يكون الأولى بنا السعي لذلك، لكي تكون في المجتمع أطر للتواصل الاجتماعي من شأنها أن تُحقق المضامين التي سبق الحديث عنها. 

ومن المناسب هنا الإشارة إلى أنه في المملكة هناك توجه نحو بناء مؤسسات المجتمع المدني، ففي مجلس الشورى يتم التطرق لهذا الموضوع، وكذلك وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية أصدرت كتاباً يضم (176) مشروعاً مقترحاً للتنمية الاجتماعية ترتبط بالأطفال والشباب والنساء وكبار السن، ولمختلف المجالات المعرفية والتربوية والاجتماعية تحت عنوان (دليل المشروعات الاجتماعية في لجان التنمية الاجتماعية) 1425هـ بإعداد نخبة من المختصين والمختصات.

والعالم اليوم يزخر بالأطر الجديدة والناجعة في هذا المجال، وقد نشرت (جريدة اليوم) في الثاني من ذي القعدة المنصرم (1427هـ، 23 نوفمبر 2006م) تقريراً عن إطارٍ جديد تشكّل في نيو دلهي بالهند قبل 6 سنوات، تحت عنوان (مشروع بها جيتاري) ويعني المشاركة. هذا الإطار تبنته مجموعة من المتقاعدين، وهدفه متابعة الأجهزة والدوائر الحكومية، ومراقبة سير الإدارات فيها، وتوجيه الملاحظات التي يرون أنه من الضروري الانتباه لها. في بداية الأمر لم يكن هناك تجاوب معهم، بل لم يكن يسمع لهم، ولكن فيما بعد أصبح معهم (14) ألف عضو، وحققوا خلال 6 سنوات ألف قصة نجاح، وفي عام 2005م خصصت الأمم المتحدة لهم جائزة باعتبارهم أفضل جماعه في العالم في خدمه النشاط الاجتماعي. حيث يعقد الأعضاء اجتماعات مع أعضاء البرلمان ومسؤلين كبار في الحكومة والوكالات المدنية لحل مشكلات الخدمات، ومناقشة الخطط المطروحة في موضوعات منها توفير إمدادات الكهرباء والمياه، وعزل المواد الصلبة في القمامة، وقضايا الصحة، وتمكين المرأة من ممارسة حقوقها، والاهتمام بالبيئة كتنمية الحدائق مما زاد المساحة الخضراء في نيودلهي عشرة اضعاف.

وهنا كلمة أوجّهها للمتقاعدين بأن يُفكّروا كما الآخرون، لماذا نجد في العالم مؤسسات للمتقاعدين، وفي مجتمعنا الكثير من المتقاعدين غاية ما يقومون به تكرار الحج وزيارة المراقد المقدّسة، وهذه الأمور مع أهميتها إلا أن خدمة المجتمع لا تقل ثواباً عنها إن لم يكون ثوابها أكبر. 

ويتعجب الإنسان من طبيعة الأطر التي تُطرح في تلك المجتمعات، ومنها ما نشرته (جريدة الحياة) في يوم الخميس 9/2/1422هـ عن تأسيس نادي في (مدينة نيم) الفرنسية، اسمه: (نادي الأغبياء الفخورين بغبائهم)، ومن شروط الانضمام لهذا النادي أن يكون الشخص غبي ويفتخر بغبائه، ولديهم شعار: الغبي ذكي يجهل ذكاءه.

ونشرت (جريدة الحياة) أيضاً في 23/12/1423هـ خبراً عن مسيرة للدفاع عن كرامة القطط في روما، تجمع فيها نحو (2000) شخص.

في تراثنا الإسلامي هناك أوقاف كبيرة تهتم بمثل هذه القضايا، ومنها أن أحد التجّار أوقف قطعة نخلٍ من أجل إطعام القطط الجائعة عند مرقد الإمام علي بن موسى الرضا ، والسبب أنه عند زيارته للمرقد الشريف ترك قطعة لحم خارجاً وعند خروجه لم يجدها، سأل عنها، فأجيب بأن القطط الموجود في تلك المنطقة أخذتها[7] . 

وما نخلص إليه من هذا الطرح، أنه في مجتمعنا ينبغي التفكير في أطر جديدة لمعالجة قضايا المجتمع، وحل مشاكله، ولا يكفي أن نجلس في المجالس وننتقد الأوضاع دون أن يكون لنا أي تحرك. ثم إن الدولة تتحمل جزءً كبيراً من معالجة المشاكل، والمجتمع بجميع فئاته يتحمل جزءً أيضاً، فليس هناك دولة تستطيع أن تُعالج كل المشاكل التي تواجهها ما لم يكن هناك تعاون من قبل المواطنين.

من هنا على الجميع تحمل المسؤولية في هذا الجانب بأن يتعاون المجتمع مع الأطر القائمة كالجمعيات الخيرية واللجان الاجتماعية، والأندية الرياضية، والمجلس البلدي، ولا يُبرر أحد بأنه لا وقت لديه لهذه الأمور، فنحن نجد أن الكثير من أبناء المجتمع يصرفون غالب أوقاتهم على قضايا هامشية كالسهر مع الشلل وذلك على حساب عوائلهم ومجتمعهم وأعمالهم أيضاً

وأذكر هنا بعض النماذج لأطر جديدة:

أولاً- مجالس العائلة.ومن الأطر الجميلة (مجالس العائلة) والتي بدأت تتشكل وتقدم تجارب ناجحة على هذا الصعيد، وهذا الإطار مهم جداً لما فيه من تأصيل لصلة الرحم، والتي يؤكد عليها الإسلام تأكيداً بالغاً، وأحاديث رسول الله وأهل بيته الكرام تزخر بالعديد من النصوص التي تؤكد أهمية صلة الرحم، يقول رسول الله : «أسرع الخير ثواباً صلة الرحم»[8] . وفي حديث آخر عنه أنه قال: «إن الرجل ليصل رحمه وقد بقي من عمره ثلاث سنين، فيصيرها الله عز وجل ثلاثين سنة، ويقطعها وقد بقي من عمره ثلاثون سنة، فيصيرها الله عز وجل ثلاث سنين، ثم تلا ﴿ يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب﴾»[9] .
وفي رواية أن الإمام الصادق التفت إلى أحد أصحابه وهو ميسّر وقال له: «يا ميسر لقد زيد في عمرك، فأي شيء، تعمل»؟ قال: كنت أجيراً وأنا غلام بخمسة دراهم، فكنت أجريها على خالي[10] . وفي رواية أخرى: «يا ميسر لقد حضر أجلك غير مرة كل ذلك يؤخرك الله لصلتك لقرابتك»[11] .
وسأل أحدهم الإمام الصادق وهو الجهم بن حميد قال: قلت لأبي عبد الله : تكون لي القرابة على غير أمري، ألهم علي حق؟ قال : «نعم حق الرحم لا يقطعه شيء، وإذا كانوا على أمرك كان لهم حقان: حق الرحم، وحق الإسلام[12] . 
فصلة الرحم قضية مهمة جداً، واعتذار البعض بالانشغالات أمرٌ غير مقبول، وفيه ضياع للأجر والثواب الجزيل، وعدم استجابة لتعاليم الإسلام، ففي الحديث عن رسول الله أنه قال: أوصي الشاهد من أمتي والغائب منهم، ومن في أصلاب الرجال وأرحام النساء، إلى يوم القيامة، أن يصل الرحم وان كانت منه على مسيرة سنة[13].
فمجالس العائلة من الأطر التي ينبغي السعي باتجاهها، وليس بالضرورة أن يجتمع جميع أفراد العائلة، إذ يكفي تكوين لجنة تجتمع دورياً وهي تتفقد شؤون العائلة، ويُمكن عن طريق هذه اللجنة تجميع العائلة في فتراتٍ محددة.
ثانياً- لجان ومراكز الأحياء.
تكونت في مجتمعنا الآن أحياء جديدة والساكنون فيها من مناطق مختلفة وفي بعض الأحيان لا يعرفون بعضهم، مع العلم أن الإسلام قد أوصى بالجار وأكد على حقوقه، يقول تعالى: ﴿وَاعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَلاَ تُشْرِكُواْ بِهِ شَيْئاً وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ﴾، و ﴿الْجُنُبِ﴾ تعني ليس من أقربائك، وبعض المفسرين قالوا: ليس على دينك. وبعض الروايات تُشير إلى أن حد الجوار (40) بيتاً من جميع الاتجاهات، ورد عن معاوية بن عمار أنه سأل الإمام الصادق : جعلت فداك ما حد الجار؟ قال: «أربعين داراً من كل جنب»[14] .

وفي الحديث عن رسول الله أنه قال: «والله لا يؤمن بالله، والله لا يؤمن بالله، والله لا يؤمن بالله» قالوا ومن يارسول الله؟ قال : «جار لا يأمن جاره بوائقه» قالوا: يا رسول الله وما البوائق؟ قال : «شره»[15] . 

من هنا فإن وجود لجان لهذه الأحياء الجديدة أمرٌ في غاية الأهمية، وهذه اللجان من شأنها تفعيل النشاط الاجتماعي في هذه الأحياء، وطريق لتعارف أهل الحي مع بعضهم البعض. ووزارة التنمية الاجتماعية تعهدت بدعم هذه اللجان. ومن البرامج المطروحة: متابعة أمور ومصالح الحي، توثيق العلاقة بين ابناء الحي، إنشاء مكتبة عامة للحي، إنشاء نادي رياضي للنساء. وقد طبعت الوزارة كتاباً حول الموضوع بعنوان (مراكز الأحياء) 1427هـ / 2006م. 
وخلاصة القول أن مجتمعنا بحاجة ماسّة لتجديد أطر التواصل الاجتماعي، فما عادت الأطر القديمة قادرة على تفعيل هذا الجانب بالشكل المطلوب

----------


## الأمل البعيد

المحور الثالث: الجانب الاجتماعي في العبادات.

العبادات الإسلامية فيها بعد اجتماعي واضح، ولعل أبرز هذه العبادات وضوحاً الحج، إذ أن المسلمين يحجون إلى بيت الله الحرام في زمن واحد، ويجتمعون على صعيد واحد. 
ومن البرامج العبادية المهمة، ذات الطابع الاجتماعي: صلاة الجماعة، يقول تعالى: ﴿وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُواْ مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ﴾[16] .  
والتي يتّفق جميع المسلمين على أصل تشريعها في جميع الصلوات الواجبة، كما يتفقون على عدم صحة صلاة الجمعة والعيدين ـ في حال وجوب صلاة العيدين ـ إلاّ جماعة. 
ووقع الخلاف بين الفقهاء في حكم صلاة الجماعة في الفرائض اليومية، والآراء في حكمها ثلاثة: 
الأول: واجبة فرض عين: وهو رأي المذهب الحنبلي وبعض الأحناف[17] . 
الثاني: واجبة فرض كفاية: وهو رأي الشافعية[18] . 
الثالث: سنّة مؤكّدة:وهو رأي الجعفرية[19] ، والمالكية وبعض فقهاء الحنفية[20] . 
هذا وقد وردت أحاديث وروايات كثيرة تؤكّد على أهمية صلاة الجماعة، ومنها ما جاء عن رسول الله في حديث ذكرته المصادر من الفريقين: «صلاة الجماعة أفضل من صلاة الفرد بخمس وعشرين درجة»[21] أوكما في صحيح مسلم «صلاةٌ مع الإمام أفضل من خمس وعشرين صلاة يصليها وحده»[22] . 
و ورد عن الإمام الباقر أنه قال: «من ترك الجماعة رغبة عنها وعن جماعة المسلمين من غير علّة فلا صلاة له»[23] . 
وكذلك ورد عن الإمام الصادق: «مَنْ لم يصلِّ جماعة فلا صلاة له بين المسلمين، لأن رسول الله قال: لا صلاة لمن لم يصلَِّ في المسجد مع المسلمين إلا من علة»[24] . 
وقد سأل زرارة الإمام الصادق: عن ما يروي الناس أن الصلاة في جماعة أفضل من صلاة الرجل وحده بخمس وعشرين صلاة، فقال: «نعم، صدقوا»[25] . 
وعنه : «إن الله يستحي من عبده إذا صلّى في جماعة ثم سأله حاجته أن ينصرف حتى يقضيها»[26] . 
وفي هذا المجال ينقل الشيخ الغزالي في كتابه (إحياء علوم الدين): روي أن السلف كانوا يعزّون أنفسهم ثلاثة أيام إذا فاتتهم التكبيرة الأولى، ويعزون أنفسهم سبعاً إذا فاتتهم الجماعة[27] . 
وقد تحدث الفقيه المعروف السيد محمد كاظم اليزدي رحمه الله في العروة الوثقى عن الترغيب في صلاة الجماعة بشكل تفصيلي ومن عباراته ما يلي: (هي من المستحبات الأكيدة في جميع الفرائض، خصوصاً اليومية منها وخصوصاً في الأدائية، ولا سيّما في الصبح والعشاءين، وخصوصاً لجيران المسجد أومن يسمع النداء، وقد ورد في فضلها وذم تاركها من ضروب التأكيدات ما كاد يلحقها بالواجبات) إلى أن قال رحمة الله (وكلما كان المأمومون أكثر كان الأجر أزيد، ولا يجوز تركها رغبة عنها أو استخفافاً بها... فمقتضى الإيمان عدم الترك من غير عذر سيما مع الاستمرار عليه، فإنه كما ورد لا يمنع الشيطان من شيء من العبادات منعها)[28] 
فوائد صلاة الجماعة 
لصلاة الجماعة فوائد جمّة في حياة المسلمين، نذكر منها: 
1. تعزيز الحالة الدينية  
حينما يحضر المسلمون المسجد ويصلون مع بعضهم البعض تتعزز الحالة الدينية في نفس كل واحد منهم وتتقوّى، فمن طبيعة الإنسان أنه عندما يرى كثرة من الناس تمارس عملاً معيناً يعطيه ذلك دافعاً للقيام بهذا العمل الذي يجد الآخرين يقبلون عليه، فالعمل الجمعي له وقع وقيمة في النفوس، وبما أن صلاة الجماعة هي في الأصل أداء للواجب والتكليف الشرعي ومظهر من مظاهر التديّن، فتعزيزها تعزيز للحالة الدينية الاجتماعية. وهذا هو ما أشار إليه الإمام علي الرضا بقوله: «إنما جعلت الجماعة لئلا يكون الإخلاص والتوحيد والإسلام والعبادة لله إلا ظاهرًا مكشوفًا مشهورًا، لأن في إظهاره حجّة على أهل الشرق والغرب»[29] . 
2. تأكيد التداخل بين اتصال العبد بالله وصلته بالناس 
فالمصلي عندما يأتي للجماعة في المسجد ينوي الصلاة مخلصًا لله سبحانه، ولكنه يؤديها مع جماعة المؤمنين، وهذا يؤكّد ـ وبشكل جليّ ـ أن للدين بعدين، البعد العبادي المتعلّق بالصلة بالله تعالى، والبعد الاجتماعي المتعلّق بعمق العلاقة بين الفرد وبني مجتمعه. 
3. توثيق الروابط الاجتماعية 
ففي صلاة الجماعة يلتقي المؤمنون ويتعرف بعضهم على بعض، وتكون فرصة للتلاقي اليومي وتبادل الأحاديث والأوضاع الاجتماعية، كما يعيش المصلون حينما يقفون خلف إمام واحد وبجانب بعضهم بعضاً حالة من المساواة وانعدام الطبقية بين مختلف فئاتهم وشرائحهم، وهو أمر يعزز حالة التوادّ والمحبة بين الناس. 
4. التربية على النظام
صلاة الجماعة تربي الإنسان على النظام والانضباط الجماعي، فإذا واظب المصلي على الجماعة، فسينضبط في أداء الصلاة في وقتها، وعلى العكس من ذلك الصلاة فرادى، حيث لا يكون هناك أي مُلزم لأدائها في وقتها. 
وفي الجماعة تعويد على النظام، حيث يكبر المأمومون بعد الإمام ويؤدون جميع أفعال الصلاة بعده، إلى أن تنتهي الصلاة ويقفون صفوفا منتظمة متراصة. 
5. التوجيه والمعرفة الدينية 
توفر صلاة الجماعة فرصة جيّدة للتوجيه والمعرفة الدينية، حيث يستفيد المصلون من حضورهم للصلاة باستماع الخطب والمواعظ الدينية وعرض أسئلتهم واستفتاءاتهم الدينية على إمام الجماعة إذا كان من أهل المعرفة والعلم. 

العزوف عن صلاة الجماعة: 
وقد يتساءل البعض: ما دامت لصلاة الجماعة هذه الفوائد والآثار الطيبة على المجتمع، إضافة إلى ما ورد من النصوص الدينية في الحث عليها وتبيين عظيم ثوابها عند الله تعالى، فلماذا نجد العزوف عند الكثيرين من حضورها، حيث لا يمثل الحضور لصلاة الجماعة إلا نسبة قليلة محدودة من المجتمع؟ 
لابدّ أن هناك أسباباً لعل من أبرزها ما يلي: 
الأول: ضعف الاهتمام الديني: 
فمن يهتم بتعاليم الدين لا يترك صلاة الجماعة، إذا كان عارفاً بقيمتها وفضلها عند الله، ومن يرغب في ثواب الله تعالى، لا يتأخر عن صلاة الجماعة، مع ما ورد فيها من الأجر العظيم والثواب الكبير. 
لكن يبدو أن الكثيرين يفتقدون رغبة الإقبال على هذه الشعيرة العظيمة، بسبب ضعف الاهتمام الديني في نفوسهم. 
الثاني: ضعف التشجيع: 
حيث لا نجد في المجتمع حثاً وتشجيعاً كافياً على أداء صلاة الجماعة، فالكتابات حولها قليلة، والخطباء نادراً ما يتعرضون لفضل صلاة الجماعة ولحث الناس على المواظبة عليها. 
بل إن بعض الخطباء وطلاب العلوم الدينية قلّ أن يرى الناس حضورهم في صلاة الجماعة في ماعدا تصديهم للإمامة، وكأن طالب العلم لا صلة له بهذه الشعيرة إلا إذا كان إماماً وليس مأموما. 
الثالث: الكسل 
إن قسماً من الناس يستثقل الذهاب إلى صلاة الجماعة، لأنها تأخذ جزءاً من وقته، وتصرف شيئاً من جهده، فيرى صلاته منفرداً في البيت أسهل وأيسر، مع أن الوقت والجهد اللذين تستلزمهما صلاة الجماعة محدود ضئيل، وهو يصرف أضعاف ذلك الوقت والجهد على سائر شؤون حياته من الكماليات والرفاهيات. 

الدعوة لصلاة الجماعة: 
يحتاج مجتمعنا إلى حملة مكثفة من التوعية والتوجيه لحث الناس على صلاة الجماعة، بنشر الكتب والمقالات التي تتناول فضلها وأهميتها، وينبغي أن تفتح المنتديات على مواقع الانترنت باب النقاش والبحث حول أسباب العزوف عن صلاة الجماعة في المجتمع، وطرق التشجيع على المواظبة عليها، والعلماء والخطباء عليهم أن يكرروا الدعوة إليها والحث على الاهتمام بهذه الشعيرة العظيمة. 
ويمكن الاستفادة من الجوال، بإرسال رسائل قصيرة إلى الأصدقاء والأقرباء، لدعوتهم لصلاة الجماعة. 
ولو تشكلت في كل مسجد لجنة للدعاية والإعلام لصلاة الجماعة، وابتكار الوسائل والأساليب المؤثرة في جذب الناس لها، فإنها ستحقق نتائج جيدة. 
وعلى كل فرد منا أن يحث ويشجع أقرباءه وأصدقاءه، ولا يسأم من دعوتهم لصلاة الجماعة، فإن الدال على الخير كفاعلة. وذلك مصداق من مصاديق الدعوة إلى الله والأمر بالمعروف. 
وأما شرط العدالة الذي يشترطه الإمامية في إمام الجماعة فليس بمستوى التعقيد الموجود، وهي لا تعني العصمة، بل تعني أن لا يفعل الإمام المحرمات ويترك الواجبات، يقول السيد اليزدي: العدالة ملكة الاجتناب عن الكبائر وعن الإصرار على الصغائر، وعن منافيات المروّة الدالة على عدم مبالاة مرتكبها بالدين، ويكفي حسن الظاهر الكاشف ظنا عن تلك الملكة[30]. 
وقد ترتفع العدالة عن إمام الجماعة بفعل المحرّم وتعود إليه بالتوبة، يقول السيد السيستاني: ترتفع العدالة بمجرد وقوع المعصية وتعود بالتوبة والندم[31] .  
ويكفي في إثبات العدالة للإمام شهادة عادلين، قال السيد اليزدي في العروة الوثقى ووافقه السيد السيستاني ما يلي: بل يكفي الاطمئنان إذا حصل من شهادة عدل واحد، وكذلك إذا حصل من اقتداء عدلين به، أو من اقتداء جماعة مجهولين به[32] ، وهناك بعض المذاهب الإسلامية لا يرون شرط العدالة. 
وأسوأ ما في الأمر أن ترتبط صلاة الجماعة في مجتمعنا بالانتماءات وبمراجع التقليد والتي لا دخل لها في صلاة الجماعة، ولا تؤثر على إمام الجماعة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد. والقصص في هذا الجانب كثيرة: وقد كنا في مجلس المرجع الراحل الإمام الشيرازي (رحمه الله) ووجّه إليه سؤال من الحاضرين قالوا: سيدنا في مجتمعنا إمام مسجد عادل، ولا نجد عليه مأخذا سوى أنه يُعلن أن تقليد سماحتكم غير جائز، فهل نُصلّي خلفه؟ السيد أجابهم: إذا كان ما يتحدث به عن قناعة، وهو يُبّر بذلك عن رأيه، فهذا لا يخدش عدالته، فلا مانع من الصلاة خلفه.  
ورائع جداً موقف الفقيه المحدّث الشيخ يوسف البحراني صاحب (الحدائق الناضرة) توفي سنة 1186هـ، والذي كان على خلاف شديد مع العلامة الشيخ محمد باقر الشهير بالوحيد البهبهاني، في موضوع الأصوليين والإخباريين، فالشيخ البحراني زعيم مدرسة المحدثين الإخباريين، والوحيد البهبهاني، زعيم المدرسة الأصولية، وكان يردّ آراء الشيخ يوسف بعنف، ووصل به الأمر إلى أن أفتى ببطلان الصلاة خلف الشيخ يوسف البحراني، لكن الشيخ يوسف أفتى بصحة الصلاة خلف الوحيد[33] . والعجيب أنه في وصيّته أوصى بأن الذي يُصلي خلف جنازته هو الشيخ البهبهاني. 
وفي الأخير تجدر بنا الإشارة إلى أن صلاة الجماعة لا تقتصر على أن يكون إمام الجماعة من مذهبك، حيث أفتى فقهاؤنا بأنك إذا كنت في مكان أقيمت فيه صلاة الجماعة لأخوانك المسلمين، وإن لم يكونوا على مذهبك فعليك بالمشاركة معهم في صلاة الجماعة حيث تقرأ لنفسك الفاتحة والسورة، وأي حكم يختلف عنهم كالتكتف والسجود على ما لا يصح السجود عليه في المذهب لك أن تتركه إذا كان في التزامه حرج، وصلاتك صحيحة ومجزية، من هنا لا ينبغي الخروج من المسجد الحرام، أو المسجد النبوي وقت صلاة الجماعة، كما لا ينبغي لمن يعمل أو يتواجد في أي مكان أن ينفرد بصلاته عند أقامة الجماعة. 
والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على نبينا محمدٍ وآله الطاهرين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الشيخ الصفّار في الليلة السابعة من المحرم: يدعو إلى تفعيل التأثير المتبادل بين القيادة الدينية والجمهور



اضغط هنااا

المحور الأول: واقع التأثير المتبادل


الالتفاف الشعبي حول القيادة الدينية

من الواضح أن القيادات الدينية ـ والتي تتمثّل في هذه العصور في علماء الدين ـ تمارس تأثيرها على الجمهور، وذلك لما يتمتّع به علماء الدين من وثاقة لدى عامّة الجمهور، وكذلك باعتبارها تمثّل وجهة نظر الدين فيما تطرحه من آراء وأحكام ومواقف، ولأنّ الناس متديّنون بطبيعتهم ويريدون الالتزام بدينهم فإنهم يأخذون معالم دينهم من هذه القيادات الدينية، ويتابعونها في مواقفها وآرائها.

ورغم ما مرّت به المجتمعات الإسلامية من محاولات لإبعاد أبنائها عن الدين وعن الالتفاف حول علماء الدين، من قبيل تلك التيارات الفكرية التي عصفت بالأمة وأرادت أن تشكّك أبناء الأمّة بدينها، وكذلك الإشاعات والدعاوى والاتهامات التي أثيرت بشِكْل واسع ضدّ القيادات الدينية، رغم كل ذلك لم تفلح في إبعاد جماهير الأمة عن قياداتها الدينية لالتزامهم بدينهم من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى لأن الأمّة رأت أن تلك البدائل المطروحة لم تكن بالدرجة المرجوّة، ولم تكن تتمتّع بالإخلاص والحكمة.

فقد جرّبت الأمّة الإسلامية الأحزاب التي جاءت بمختلف الشعارات والتوجّهات والدعاوى، فما حصدت الأمة من ورائها إلاَّ الويلات، ولم تستطع هذه التوجّهات أن تصلح ولا أن تغيّر ولا أن تطوّر، وإنما أصيبت الأمّة بالكثير من المشاكل والمصاعب والأزمات، ولذلك ازدادت ثقة الناس بدينهم وببقياداتهم الدينية.

وما حصل في العراق أنموذج لهذه التجارب، حيث كانت الاتجاهات المناوئة للإسلام تشيع الدعايات ضدّ الدين، والأفكار المناوئة له ولرموزه، فالسلطات التي حكمت العراق طيلة عقود باسم تلك التيارات والأحزاب سعت لإبعاد العلماء عن الناس، وحاولت تحجيم دور الحوزة العلمية، ودور المراجع والعلماء، وأمعنوا في الحوزة تنكيلاً وتبعيدًا وقتلاً واعتقالاتٍ، فكم قتلوا من علماء الحوزة وفقهائها في العراق، وسجنوا وطردوا وأبعدوا وأقصوا، ولكنّ لمّا انكشف الغطاء وانجلت الغبرة تبيّن أن الساحة في العراق توالي قيادتها الدينية وتلتفّ حولها بشِكْلٍ أذهل العالَم.

هذا الالتفاف حول القيادات الدينية ـ والحمد لله ـ موجود في كثير من البقاع والمناطق وفي مختلف المذاهب، ولكنّ الدرجات تتفاوت من مكان لآخر ومن مجتمع لآخر.

وما نريد أن نوضّحه هنا أن هناك تأثيرًا واضحًا من قبل القيادات الدينية على الجمهور في الأحكام الشرعية وفي المواقف السياسية والاجتماعية.


تأثير الجمهور على نخبه وقياداته

ولكن ما ينبغي بحثه هو مسألة تأثير الجمهور على القيادات الدينية، حيث لا يمكن إنكار ما يمارسه الجمهور على هذه القيادات من تأثير، وهذا التأثير قد يكون في بعض وجوهه إيجابيًّا وفي بعضها سلبيًّا. وهو أمر يمكن أن نرجعه لسببين:

السبب الأول: أن القيادات الدينية بشريّة وإنسانية، وبالتالي لها مشاعرها وأحاسيسها تتأثر بالبيئة التي تعيش فيها والمحيط الذي تنشأ فيه، وذلك يؤثّر في تقويمها للأمور وتشخيصها للحالات وفي درجة المواقف التي تتخذها.

وهذا أمر نخصّ به علماء الدين دون القيادات الدينية المعصومة، فهذه القيادات لها وضعيتها الخاصّة، فالأنبياء والرسل والأئمة المعصومون مسدّدون بعناية إلهية خاصّة تعصمهم وتوجّهم لتجنّب الوقوع في الخطأ.

لكنّ الإنسان بشِكْل طبيعي يتأثّر بالمحيط الذي يعيش فيه، فالدرجة العلمية للعالِم لا تمنعه من التأثُّر بمحيطه وبيئته.

السبب الثاني: تطبيق الأحكام الشرعية على موضوعاتها الخارجية، فهناك أحكام شرعية، وهذه الأحكام تطبّق على موضوعات خارجية، والموضوعات الخارجية تحتاج إلى تشخيص وتحديد وتقييم، وهذه المهمّة يحتاج فيها العالِم لرأي الناس ومشورتهم، ولا يمكنه الاستغناء عن هذه المشورة في كثير من المواضع.

كما أن هنالك أحكامًا للموضوعات أولية، وأخرى ثانوية، وتحديد أيٍّ منهما يحتاج إلى تشخيص دقيق للواقع، قد يستعين الفقيه في تحديده بأصحاب التخصص والكفاءة من الجمهور، والفقيه مطلوب منه أن يستفيد من آراء هؤلاء المتخصِّصين.

وهذه نقطة من المهمّ الإشارة والتنبيه عليها، وذلك لما يعتقده البعض من أن العالِم والفقيه لا يحتاج إلى الناس، فهو من يقرِّر كل شيء ويحدّده، وهذا الاعتقاد خاطئ، فالقيادات الدينية عليها أن تستفيد من خبرات وتجارب الآخرين، خاصّة عندما تعيش وسط مجتمع يملك الكفاءات والخبرات والمثقفين وأصحاب التجارب كمجتمعاتنا ـ والحمد لله، فإن هذه الخبرات التي نملكها لا ينبغي لعالِم الدين أن يتجاهلها في تشخيص الموضوعات ودراسة الظروف.

ومن أبرز ما يحتاج فيه عالِم الدين إلى الناس هو القيام بإدارة شؤونهم الدينية والحياتية، من قبيل المؤسسات الدينية الاجتماعية. وكذلك مسألة إدارة أموال الحقوق الشرعية، التي يُطلب صرفها في وجوهها المستحَقَّة، إذ إن تحديد الموارد الأكثر إلحاحًا وحاجةً قد لا يتأتّى لعالم الدين بمفرده أن يقوم به، وفي هذه الحالة على عالِم الدين أن يستعين بآراء الخبراء والاقتصاديين الموجودين في المجتمع.

ومن الموارد التي يحتاج فيها عالِم الدين لرأي الجمهور برامج التوجيه والتوعية، ومن أبرزها المنبر الحسيني، حيث يحتاج الخطيب ـ ليؤدّي دوره في خدمة المجتمع ـ أن يأخذ بآراء المتخصِّصين في علم النفس والاجتماع، حيث تساعد آراؤهم في إعطاء صورة جيّدة تستند إلى الدراسات والأبحاث.

ومجتمعنا ـ للأسف ـ يعيش نقصًا واضحًا في مؤسساته الدينية في هذا الجانب، حيث لا تستفيد هذه المؤسسات من الخبرات والتجارب الموجودة في المجتمع، وذلك بسبب تجاهل علماء الدين لمثل هذه الكفاءات في بعض الأحيان، كما يتحمّل أصحاب الكفاءات بعض المسؤولية في هذا الاتجاه، فلا ينبغي أن يبعدوا أنفسهم عن التواصل مع العلماء لترشيد المسيرة ولإفادة المجتمع من خلال تجاربهم وطاقاتهم، فالحالة الدينية يجب أن تمتلك مؤسسات وتستفيد هذه المؤسسات من الخبرات والتجارب العصرية.


النبي القدوة في المشورة

وإذا ما عدنا للنبي محمد نراه وهو النبي المسدَّد من الله سبحانه، ويملك كمال العقل وسداد الرأي يُؤْمَرُ من قبل الله تعالى أن يستشير الناس. يقول تعالى: ﴿وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ﴾[2] .

وقد كان النبي أكثر أصحابه مشاورة لهم، يروى عن أبي هريرة أنه قال: «ما رأيت أحدًا أكثر مشاورة لأصحابه من رسول الله »[3] . ومثل هذا الحديث يروى عن أم المؤمنين عائشة أنها قالت: «ما رأيت رجلاً أكثر استشارة للرجال من رسول الله »[4] . كما يروى عنه أنه كان يقول لأصحابه في مواقف عديدة: «أشيروا عليَّ» أو «أشيروا علينا»[5] .

وفي طبقات الكبرى لابن سعد أن النبي كان يخطب إلى جذع في المسجد قائما، فقال إن القيام قد شقّ عليّ، فقال تميم الداري: ألا أعمل لك منبرا كما رأيت يصنع في الشام؟.

تقول الرواية: فشاور المسلمين فرأوا أن يتخذوه[6] .

وينقل لنا التاريخ كيف كان رسول الله يأخذ بالآراء التي يطرحها بعض أصحابه عليه، ومن ذلك ما ينقل في واقعة بدر، حينما جاء رسول الله ومَن معه من المسلمين وعسكروا في منطقة عند بئر بدر، فجاء له من أصحابه الحُبَاب بن المنذر بن الجَموح، فقال له: «يا رسول الله أرأيتَ هذا المنزل، أمنزلاً أنزلكه الله ليس لنا أن نتقدّمه، ولا نتأخر عنه؟ أم هو الرأي والحرب والمكيدة؟!» فقال : «بل هو الرأي والحرب والمكيدة» فقال الحباب: «يا رسول الله، فإنَّ هذا ليس بمنزل، فانهض بالناس حتى نأتي أدنى ماء القوم فنَنْزله». فقال رسول الله : «لقد أشرتَ بالرأي»، فنهض رسول الله ومن معه من الناس[7] .

وهكذا في قضية حفر الخندق في معركة الأحزاب، حينما حاصر الكفّار والمشركون واليهود المدينة، فجمع الرسول أصحابه وطلب منهم المشورة، فقام سلمان الفارسي وقال: «يا رسول الله إن القليل لا يقاوم الكثير في المطاولة»، فقال : «فما نصنع؟» فقال سلمان: «نحفر خندقًا يكون بيننا وبينهم حجابًا، فيمكنك منعهم في المطاولة، ولا يمكنهم أن يأتونا من كل وجه، فإنا كنّا معاشر العجم في بلاد فارس إذا دهمنا دهم من عدونا نحفر الخنادق فتكون الحرب في مواضع معروفة»، فأمر النبي أن يحفروا الخندق حول المدينة عملاً برأي سلمان [8] .

ويروى عن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب من قصار كلماته أنه قال: «من استبدّ برأيه هلك، ومن شاور الرجال شاركها في عقولها»[9] .

وقد استشار الإمام الصادق مرة أحد أصحابه فقال له: أصلحك الله مثلي يشير على مثلك؟ قال نعم إذا استشرتك[10] .

وهذا أمر لا ينبغي للقيادات الدينية أن تغفله أو تتجاهله، وفي الجهة المقابلة على الجمهور أن يطرحوا رأيهم أمام هذه القيادات، ففي بعض الأحيان يكون لدى بعض الناس تهيُّب من طرح وجهة النظر التي قد يخالف فيها عالم الدين، ويكتفي بالتذمّر أو الحديث عنها في المجالس المغلقة، بينما المفترض أن تصل هذه الاقتراحات وآراء الناس للعلماء والمرجعيات الدينية، فهذه مسؤولية، وعلينا كجمهور أن نقوم بهذه المسؤولية كما أن على العلماء أن يقوموا بمسؤوليتهم.

والقيام بهذه المسؤولية له أثر على العالِم ومن ثمّ الشريحة الأوسع من الجمهور، فعندما يرى العالم أو الخطيب كثرة من الناس تعترض عليه أو تنتقده سيضطر لإعادة بحث الموضوع وتقييم مواقفه، وقد يقتنع بأن المسألة تحتاج إلى تصحيح أو مراجعة.


المحور الثاني: ضغوط الجمهور والموقف الشرعي


القيادة الدينية بين الجرأة والحذر

في بعض الأحيان تكون الجهة الدينية لديها رأي شرعي، أو موقف ترى فيه المصلحة الاجتماعية، ولكنّ الجهور ـ غالبيتهم أو الشريحة الأوسع منهم ـ يعارضون هذا الرأي أو ذلك الموقف.

وفي هذه الحالة تتنوّع ردود أفعال القيادات الدينية، فالبعض منهم يكون لديه درجة عالية من الجرأة والإقدام، خصوصًا إذا كانت هذه القيادة تستند إلى الحجّة الشرعية المؤمِّنة، وتستند إلى ما يؤيِّد موقفها العام، فتصرّ على رأيها وموقفها.

وفي المقابل فإن بعض القيادات ترتأي التراجع والسكوت بسبب ما يتّخذه الجمهور من ردّة فعل، قد تكون في بعض الأحيان فيها من الشدّة ما يضطّر هذه القيادات أن تكون في حالة من التردّد في طرح الرأي والموقف.

وهذا يرتبط بثلاثة أسباب، هي كالتالي:

السبب الأول: مدى وضوح الرؤية عند الجهة الدينية

فإذا كانت الرؤية واضحة تكون عاملاً مساعدًا للإقدام والصمود عند القيادة الدينية، بينما إذا كانت الرؤية غير واضحة وفيها بعض التشويش فهذا يسبّب حالة من التردّد، وفي هذا الصدد يُروى عن الإمام الصادق قوله: «العالم بزمانه لا تهجم عليه اللوابس»[11] .

وهذا نص صريح في أن العالِم كلما كان على معرفة جيّدة بالوضع العام السياسي والاجتماعي من حوله بشِكْل أجلى تكون الرؤية أمامه أوضح.

أمّا إذا لم تكن لديه هذه المعرفة فإنها تهجم عليه اللوابس، فيتردّد ويتهيّب.

السبب الثاني: ضعف الشخصية وقوّتها

الناس يتفاوتون ـ حتّى على مستوى العلماء ـ في شخصيّاتهم، فهناك مَن يملك الشخصيّة القويّة والشجاعة، وهناك من لا يملك هذه القوّة.

والعلم والمعرفة لا تبدّل شخصية الإنسان بشِكل كامل.

فالقيادة التي تمتلك قوّة الجَنان تملك الجرأة في طرح رأيها وموقفها.

السبب الثالث: درجة الإخلاص والاستعداد للتضحية

وخاصّة إذا كانت التضحية تتعلّق بثقة الناس وبسمعة العالم عندهم، فهذا أمر صعب، فالعالم إذا كانت بعض المواقف تسبب له خسارة مالية أو مادّية أو أذى جسميًّا قد يتحمّل، ولكن إذا كان من مضاعفات اتخاذ الموقف ما يمسّ سمعته فهذا أمر أصعب من تلك الخسائر المادّية، فالأصعب على الإنسان أن يُتّهم في سمعته أو دينه أو معتقده.

وفي هذا الصدد ينقل أن أحد الأنبياء حينما بعثه الله تعالى طلب منه أن يكفّ ألسنة الناس عنه. فأجابه الله تعالى: «هي خصلة لم أجعلها لنفسي، كيف أجعلها لك؟!».

من هنا يحتاج العالِم إلى درجة كبيرة من الإخلاص والتضحية فيما إذا استلزم الأمر أن يتّخذ موقفًا شرعيًّا لمصلحة الدين والمجتمع.

ومن أمثلة القيادات الدينية التي تحمّلت في سبيل مصلحة الأمّة الإمامُ الحسن المجتبى الذي كان يدخل عليه بعض أصحابه ويقول له: «السلام عليك يا مذلَّ المؤمنين»[12] ، وهذا أمر لم يكن بسيطًا على نفس الإمام، خصوصًا إذا كان يصدر عن خلّص أصحابه. ولكنّ الإمام كان يرى أن المصلحة فيما اتخذه من موقف، ومن أجل ذلك تحمّل عناء هذه الاتهامات.


دوافع الجمهور للضغط على القيادات:

ومن الجيّد الإشارة إلى الأسباب التي تدعو الجمهور إلى الضغط على قياداته الدينية، نذكر منها ثلاثة أسباب:

(1) الأعراف والتقاليد السائدة

في كل مجتمع هناك أعراف وتقاليد وآراء سائدة عند الناس، وعادةً ما يتمسّك الناس بها فترة من الزمن. فإذا ظهرت لهم الجهة الدينية برأي جديد خلاف عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وما هو سائد عندهم، ففي مثل هذه الحالات لا يكون القبول سهلاً عند الناس.

(2) الاستعجال في النتائج

بحيث تكون هناك مصالح عاجلة يلحظها الناس، بينما العالم يرى أن هناك مصلحة دينية أو اجتماعية مستقبلية أهمّ، ولكن لا يكون جميع الناس بالمستوى الذي يدركون فيه مثل هذه النظرة المتأنّية والبعيدة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

(3) تضارب المصالح بين مراكز القوى

إن وجود مراكز قوى دينية واجتماعية قد يكون عاملاً في إثارة الناس ضد بعض القيادات الدينية، بحيث تتخذ إحدى القيادات الدينية موقفًا أو رأيًا شرعيًّا، فيكون هناك علماء آخرون يخالفون هذه الجهة أو القيادة في هذا الموقف أو الرأي. والمخالفة في حدود النقاش والبحث العلمي لا بأس بها، بل هي مطلوبة، ولكن في بعض الأحيان لا تقف عند حدود المخالفة العلمية، بل تصل إلى حدّ التهييج وإثارة الناس على ذلك العالم أو صاحب الرأي الجديد، ويتوسّلون في ذلك بشائعات من قبيل الادعاء عليه بأنه يريد تبديل العقيدة أو الدين، أو أنه يخرج عن آراء العلماء، وفي هذه الأجواء يكون هناك ضغوط من الجمهور على صاحب هذا الرأي، ونجد لذلك أمثلة ونماذج كثيرة عند كل المذاهب الإسلامية، فنرى هذه الحالة قد حصلت لبعض مراجع التقليد عندنا، كما حصل للمرجع الأعلى في زمنه السيد محسن الحكيم (قده)، حيث كان الرأي السائد في عصره عند الفقهاء القول بنجاسة غير المسلمين على اختلاف أديانهم، بمن فيهم أهل الكتاب، وكان السيد الحكيم يفتي بهذا الرأي، وبالتالي لا يستطيع المسلم لمس غير المسلم برطوبة أو أن يشرب سؤره وما شابههما من أحكام.

ولكن السيد الحكيم جدّد النظر في المسألة فتوصّل إلى الرأي القائل بطهارة أهل الكتاب، فخالف بهذا الرأي ما كان سائدًا في ذلك الوقت، فقامت بعض الأطراف واستغلّت الموضوع للتهريج، فاتهموا السيد الحكيم باتهامات باطلة مما أثار ضجّة في النجف الأشرف عليه وما ذلك إلا بسبب هذا الرأي الفقهي.

وينقل العلاّمة الشيخ محمّد جواد مغنيّة (ره) في كتابه فقه الإمام الصادق أنه «عاصر ثلاثة مراجع كبار من أهل الفُتيا والتقليد... قد أفتوا جميعًا بالطهارة (طهارة أهل الكتاب)، وأسرّوا بذلك إلى من يثقون به، ولم يعلنوا خوفًا من المهوّشين»[13] .

ويقول الشيخ عفيف النابلسي في كتابه فقه أهل البيت[14] : وقد عاصرت ثلاثة مراجع كبار من أهل الفتيا والتقليد، الأول كان في النجف الأشرف وهو الشيخ محمد رضا آل ياسين، والثاني في قم وهو السيد صدر الدين الصدر، والثالث في لبنان وهو السيد محسن الأمين، وقد أفتوا جميعا بالطهارة – طهارة أهل الكتاب – وأسروا بذلك إلى من يثقون به خوفا من المهووسين.

وفي هذه النقطة ينقل الشهيد مرتضى المطهّري عن المرجع الأعلى في زمانه في إيران السيد البروجردي (قده) أنه كان يقول بأن «التقية من أصحابنا أهم وأعلى» من التقية تجاه من يخالفنا[15] .

وينقل أيضا في نفس المصدر القصّة التالية، يقول (ره): «لقد ارتأى المرحوم آية الله الشيخ عبد الكريم الحائري اليزدي ـ أعلى الله مقامه ـ، مؤسس الحوزة العلمية في قم، أن يطلب من عدد من الطلبة تعلّم اللغات الأجنبية وبعض العلوم كمقدّمات، لكي يستطيعوا عرض الإسلام على الطبقات المثقفة الجديدة، وفي البلدان الأجنبية، ولكن ما إن انتشر هذا الخبر حتّى جاءت جماعات من العامّة وأشباه العامّة من طهران إلى قم، وقالوا: إن هذه الأموال التي يدفعها الناس باسم سهم الإمام لا يقصد بها أن تصرف لتعلّم الطلبة لغة الكفّار، وإنهم سوف يفعلون كذا وكذا إذا نفذ [الشيخ الحائري] الاقتراح. فلمّا رأى المرحوم أن ذلك سيكون سببًا لانهيار الحوزة العلمية من أساسها ألغى فكرته مؤقّتًا»[16] .

وتنقل لنا الأحداث ما أثير ضدّ السيد محسن الأمين العاملي حينما طرح رأيه حول تنزيه الشعائر الحسينية، حيث ثارت عليه ضجّة وصلت إلى حدّ تكفيره في بعض الأحيان، لدرجة أنه كان يريد التوجّه بعدها إلى زيارة النجف الأشرف فجاءته الرسائل بأن لا يأتي لأن هناك من يتهدّده بالإهانة وربما القتل.

وهذا ليس حِكْرًا على مذهب دون آخر، فهذا الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة (ره) ـ من علماء الأزهر وله كتب وآراء ناضجة ـ قال في أحد المؤتمرات كما نقل عنه الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي: (أنه عنده رأي كتمه عشرين عاماً ويريد أن يبوح به الآن)، وأضاف الشيخ القرضاوي (إنني كتمت بعض الفتاوى لسنين طويلة خشية أن يهاجمني المهاجمون ثم بدأت أفصح عن هذه الفتاوى وأنشرها)[17] .

وكذلك رئيس مجلس الشورى في المملكة الشيخ صالح بن حميد قال في حفل تكريم والده الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد الذي أقيم في جامعة أم القرى بمكّة المكرّمة ـ حسب ما نقلت ذلك جريدة المدينة في عددها الصادر في 30/ 10/ 1426 هـ في محلق الرسالة: (أن والده تمكن في السبعينيات من كسب معركة بناء الجامع الكبير في بريدة بالأسمنت المسلح، بعد أن لقي معارضة شديدة من أهالي المدينة، الذين اعترضوا بشدة، وطالبوه بأن يكون البناء بالطين وسعف النخيل على ما درج عليه أجدادهم معتبرين ذلك معركة حياة أو موت).

لذلك من الضروري أن تمتلك القيادات الدينية البصيرة والشجاعة، والتحلّي بدرجة عالية من الإخلاص، والاستعداد للتضحية، إذا كان ما تسعى إليه هذه القيادات من الأمور المهمّة، فتقدم على اتخاذ الموقف، وتبيّن الرأي الشرعي وتذيعه، دون مراعاة هذه الحساسية الجماهيرية المنفعلة.


نماذج من القيادات الدينية الواعية

وهذا النوع من القيادات لا نعدمها في تاريخنا المعاصر، فإننا نجد في هذا العصر روّادًا طرحوا آراءهم التجديدية في الفكر والفقه الإسلاميين، وأسّسوا المشاريع الإسلامية الرائدة، فنجد في العراق ـ كمثال ـ الشهيد السيد محمد باقر الصدر الذي طرح مشروعًا فكريًّا جديدًا في الاقتصاد الإسلامي وفي الفلسفة الإسلامية، وأسس حركة إسلامية واعية في العراق، وقد واجه من أجل ذلك ضغوطًا كثيرة يذكرها من كتب عنه من تلامذته ومن درسوا الحالة العراقية في وقته.

وفي لبنان نجد الإمام موسى الصدر والشيخ محمد جواد مغنية والشيخ محمد مهدي شمس الدين وغيرهم من علماء الدين الذين أسّسوا وساهموا في نشر الوعي الإسلامي الوطني في لبنان، وقد واجه جميع هؤلاء مشاكل وافتراءات وضغوطًا، ولكنّهم تحمّلوا مسؤولياتهم وأدّوا ما عليهم من أدوار.

ولا ننسى أن في منطقتنا ـ والحمد لله ـ لدينا بعض العلماء الروّاد في طروحاتهم الفكرية والعلمية، وفي هذا المجال يجدر بنا أن نشيد بشخصيّة العلاّمة الدكتور الشيخ عبد الهادي الفضلي ـ منَّ الله عليه بالصحّة والعافية ـ.

هذا العالم الذي يمكن اعتباره ـ وبدون مبالغة ـ أبرز كفاءة علمية في منطقتنا في هذا العصر، إذ لا يصحّ أن نبخسه حقّه في هذا الجانب، يقول تعالى: ﴿وَلاَ تَبْخَسُواْ النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ﴾[18] ، فنحن ـ وللأسف ـ قد نكون جريئين في الإشادة بشخصيات من خارج المنطقة، أو الإشادة بشخصياتنا بعد رحيلها، وهذه الحالة ليست من سمات المجتمعات الحيّة المنصفة، فالشيخ الفضلي كفاءة علمية عظيمة ينبغي الإشادة بها، فهو فقيه، وكتاباته وآراء العلماء تدلُّ على مكانته الفقهية والعلمية.

كما أنّه شخصية أكاديمية، فبالإضافة إلى دراساته الحوزوية في النجف الأشرف وحضوره البحث الخارج على أيدي كبار الفقهاء والمراجع هناك، واصل دراساته الأكاديمية، فنال درجة البكالوريوس من كلية الفقه في النجف، ودرجة الماجستير من جامعة بغداد، والدكتوراه من جامعة القاهرة. فهو أكاديمي حوزوي.

يضاف إلى درجته العلمية نتاجه الفكري والثقافي، فله مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب والمؤلَّفات تصل إلى أكثر من 60 كتابًا في مختلف المجالات، من أبرزها دروس في فقه الإمامية في أربعة مجلّدات. وبعض كتبه تدرَّس في الحوزات العلمية من قبل أكثر من ثلاثين سنة.

وفي مجال النشاط الحركي كان من المؤسسين للحركة الإسلامية في العراق، وكان عضوًا في جمعية منتدى النشر، وعضوًا في جماعة العلماء، وفي رابطة النشر، وكان عضوًا في هيئة تحرير مجلّة الأضواء وهيئة تحرير مجلّة النجف، وغيرها من الأنشطة الثقافية.

وابتداءً من سنة 1391 هـ جاء إلى مدينة جدّة وأصبح أستاذًا في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز في جدّة، وهو من أسس قسم اللغة العربية فيها، كما كان عضوًا مؤسِّسًا ودائمًا في لجنة المخطوطات في مكتبتها المركزية[19] .

هذا بالإضافة إلى أخلاقه وانفتاحه على الجميع، وإشادته الدائمة بالطاقات المحلّية، فلم يذهب له مؤلِّف أو باحث يطلب منه التقديم لكتابه إلا واستجاب لطلبه مهما كانت قيمة الكتاب.

وهكذا شخصية لها واجب علينا، فلا أقل من أن نرفع أيدينا بالدعاء له بالشفاء والعافية، حيث أصيب مؤخّرًا بجلطة دماغية، تجاوز معظم آثارها، وهو يخضع حاليًّا للعلاج في مدينة الأمير سلطان الطبية في الرياض.


المحور الثالث: نماذج من سيرة الرسول وأهل بيته 

نحن نجد في سيرة الرسول بعض المواقف التي كان يتّخذ فيها موقفًا يتعارض مع رأي الصحابة، وذلك حينما تكون هناك مصلحة واضحة قد لا يلتفت عموم الصحابة إليها. ومن أبرز تلك المواقف ما حصل عند توقيع صلح الحديبية بين المسلمين وكفّار قريش في السنة السادسة للهجرة، حيث اعترض عدد كبير من الصحابة، وكان من أبرزهم الخليفة الثاني عمر بن الخطّاب، حيث جاء وهو غاضب، وقال: «يا رسول الله، أولسنا مسلمين؟!».

فأجابه : «بلى».

فقال: «أوليسوا مشركين؟!».

قال : «بلى».

فقال عمر: «فعلامَ نعطي الدنية في ديننا؟!».

فقال النبي : «أنا عبد الله ورسوله، لن أخالف أمرَه، ولن يضيّعني»[20] .

وقد كان من شروط الصلح التي أثارت بعض الصحابة ما كان فيها من إلزام للرسول بأن يرجع إلى قريش كل من يهاجر مسلماً دون رضا أهله.

وبينما كان رسول الله يكتب بنود الصلح هو «وسهيل بن عمرو [عن قريش]، إذ جاء أبو الجندل بن سهيل بن عمر يرسف في الحديد، قد انفلتَ إلى رسول الله ، وقد كان أصحاب رسول الله خرجوا وهم لا يشكُّون في الفتح لرؤيا رآها رسول الله ، فلمّا رأوا من الصلح والرجوع وما تحمّل رسول الله في نفسه دخل على الناس من ذلك أمر عظيم، حتى كادوا يهلكون؛ فلمّا رأى سهيل [ابنه] أبا جندل قام إليه فضرب وجهه، وأخذ بتلبيبه، ثم قال: يا محمد، قد لجّت القضية[21] بيني وبينك قبل أن يأتيك هذا، قال : صدقتَ، فجعل ينتره[22] بتلبيبه ويجرّه ليردّه إلى قريش، وجعل أبو الجندل يصرخ بأعلى صوته: يا معشر المسلمين، أأردُّ إلى المشركين يفتنونني في ديني؟ فزاد ذلك الناس إلى ما بهم، فقال رسول الله : يا أبا جندل، اصبر واحتسب، فإن الله جاعل لك ولمن معك من المستضعفين فرجًا ومخرجًا، إنا قد عقدنا بيننا وبين القوم صلحًا وأعطيناهم على ذلك، وأعطونا عهد الله، وإنا لا نغدر بهم»[23] .

ونجد مثالاً آخر في سيرة أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب حينما آلت إليه الخلافة، حيث واجه ضغوطًا من قبل من حوله وأصحابه حول قضايا كثيرة، من أبرزها تثبيت معاوية على ولاية الشام، فقد قال المغيرة بن شعبة لعلي : اقرر معاوية وابن عامر وعمال عثمان على أعمالهم حتى تأتيك بيعتهم ويسكن الناس، ثم اعزل من شئت، فأجابه علي وقال: «والله لا أداهن في ديني، ولا أعطي في الدنية أمري». وقال المغيرة لعلي: فإن كنت أبيت عليّ فانزع من شئت واترك معاوية، فإنه في معاوية جرأة، وهو في أهل الشام يستمع منه، ولك حجة في اثباته، كان عمر بن الخطاب قد ولاه الشام. فقال له: «لا والله، لا استعمل معاوية يومين»[24] .

وكذلك في مسألة المفاضلة في العطاء، فكان المسلمون معتادين قبل خلافة الإمام علي على المفاضلة في العطاء حسب الدرجات والمستويات، وفي هذا السياق يروى أنه جاءت امرأتان فأعطاهما على حد سواء، فلما ولتا سفرت أحداهما وقالت: يا أمير المؤمنين فضلني الله بما فضلك الله به وشرفك! قال: «وبما فضلني الله وشرفني؟» قالت: برسول الله قال: «صدقت. وما أنت؟» قالت: أنا امرأة من العرب، وهذه من الموالي. قال: فتناول شيئاً من الأرض، ثم قال: «قد قرأت ما بين اللوحين، فما رأيت لولد اسماعيل على ولد اسحاق فضلاً ولا جناح بعوضة»[25] .

وقد واجه الإمام علي ضغوطًا كبيرة ليسير بنفس السيرة السابقة في مسألة المفاضلة في العطاء، فقال لهم : «أتأمرونني أن أطلب النصر بالجور فيمن وليت عليه، والله لا أطور به ما سمر سمير أو أمَّ نجم في السماء نجمًا»[26] .

ونجد ذلك في حياة الإمام الحسن في صلحه مع معاوية.

وفي موقف الإمام الصادق أواخر الدولة الأموية، حينما بدأ العباسيون يتحرّكون تحت شعار «الرضا من آل محمّد»، حيث كانت ثورتهم باسم أهل البيت ، ما جعل الكثيرين يطلبون من الإمام الصادق التصدّي وتبنّي الثورة، وكان من أبرزهم أبو مسلم الخراساني، ولكن الإمام الصادق كان يرفض ويقول: «ما أنتَ من رجالي، ولا الزمان زماني»[27] ، فكان تشخيصه للوضع أنه ليس الوضع والوقت المناسب.

وقد سبب له موقفه هذا بعض ردّات الفعل، خصوصًا من أتباع الزيدية، إذ جاءه احد أصحابه وقال له: يا ابن رسول الله، إن الزيديّة يقولون ليس بيننا وبين جعفر [بن محمّد] خلاف إلا أنه لا يرى الجهاد، فأجابه الإمام : «أنا لا أراه؟!، بلى ـ والله ـ لأراه، ولكنّي أكره أن أدع علمي إلى جهلهم»[28] .

ولذلك على القيادة الدينية أن تكون بهذا الوعي وقراءة المواقف، فإذا كان الموقف يتطلّب الإقدام تقدم وإذا كان يتطلّب المهادنة والمداراة تهادن دون عناية كبيرة بآراء ومعارضة الجمهور التي قد تكون في كثير من الأحيان نتيجة العاطفة والتعجّل في اتخاذ الموقف.

وهذا ما نراه في سيرة ونهج الإمام الحسين عندما أتته الرسائل بعد استشهاد أخيه الإمام الحسن للثورة على معاوية، ولكنّه رفض الاستجابة لهذه الرسائل.

كما أنّه عندما أعلن معارضته لخلافة يزيد جاءه من الصحابة ومن كبار المسلمين من ينهاه عن المسير في هذا الاتجاه، ولكنّه كان يجيبهم بقوله: «شاء الله أن يراني قتيلاً».

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بقية محاضرات الشيخ حسن لدي صوت فقط
سأضعها مكتوبة حالما تتوفر لديّ

الإمام الحسين مدرسة العطاء

محاضرة الليلة الثامنة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الانفتاح على الشباب


محاضرة الليلة التاسعة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

رسالة عاشوراء 
محاضرة الليلة العاشرة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الصراعات والتزام الأخلاق 
محاضر الليلة الحادية عشر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الإمام الحسين مدرسة الأخلاق

محاضرة الليلة الثانية عشر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

العلاقات الزوجية وظاهرة العنف

محاضرة الليلة الثالثة عشر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

محـــاضرات
السيد/ منير الخباز


صوتي
مرئي

المحاضرة الأولى :

كيف نصنع من اليتم عاملاً لبناء الحضارة

تحدث سماحة آية الله السيد منير الخباز حفظه الله تعالى في الليلة الأولى من ليالي محرم الحرام عن " كيف نصنع من اليتم عاملاً لبناء الحضارة " منطلقاً من الآية الكريمة ( ألم يجدك يتيماً فآوى ) ودار حديث سماحته حول ثلاث محاورهي: أولاً تحديد حقيقة اليتم ، ثانياً في الربط بين اليتم والنبوة والمحور الثالث في كيفية جعل اليتم عاملاً إيجابياً لبناء الحضارة.

ملخص المحاضرة

المحور الأول:تحديد حقيقة اليتم:


عرف سماحته اليتم لغة ,,شرعاً وعند علماء النفس في المدرسة التحليلية...

*اليتم في اللغة معنيين:

1- ما لا نظير له .

2- من فقد أباه .

*شرعياً: 

من فقد أباه وهو لم يبلغ.

*علماء النفس (المدرسة التحليلية):

الشعور بنقص الأمن النفسي إذ أن من أبرز حاجات الإنسان الفطرية هي الأمن وقد بين سماحته أقسام الأمن وأي منهما ينقص اليتيم إذ هناك 3 أقسام من الأمن:

1/الأمن البيولوجي ((الجسدي)):توفير الوقاية سواء من مأكل أو مشرب أو الأمن من مرض.....إلخ,

2/الأمن الحياتي :شعور الإنسان بأن حياته غير مهدده بالخطر.

3/الأمن النفسي :شعور الإنسان بأن له مأوى يأوي إليه إذ أن المأوى يجعله يشعر بالدفء والحماية والإنتماء.

واليتيم يشعر بنقص المأوى لذا فإن اليتيم يفقد القسم الثالث من الأمن ألا وهو الشعور بالأمن النفسي.


المحور الثاني:ما هو الربط بين اليتم والنبوة؟


عند ملاحظة التاريخ نجد أن اليتم يرتبط بالنبوة ..

*نبي الله إبراهيم(ع) فقد أباه ورباه عمه.

*نبي الله موسى(ع) كان يتيما.

*نبي الله عيسى(ع) ولد دون أب.

وهنا تساءل سماحته لماذا نلاحظ أن الأنبياء أيتام؟ وقد أجاب عن هذا التساؤل إذ ربط بين النبوة واليتم خلال 3 وجوه:


1/الإستقلال في القرار:

بما أن النبوة تعني القيادة فإن من خصائص القيادة بأن تكون مستقلة في قرارها فالقائد الذي يكون تابعاً لغيره ليس قائداً ناجحاّ إذ يجب على القائد الناجح أن يكون مستقلاً في قراراته وإلا أصبح متعثراً في قيادته والنصوص تؤكد إستقلالية رجل الدين في قراره لذلك كان النبي (ص) يتيماً.

2/موطن الرحمة:

1. اليتيم عندما يعيش معاناة اليتم ويرى الحاجة للرؤف والرحمة فإنه يصبح أكثر رحمة ورأفة بالفقراء واليتامى قال تعالي (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ )سورة الأنبياء 107

3/ النبوة تعتمد على اليتم :

من دليل حساب الإحتمالات إذا كان حجم النتيجة أكبر من حجم المقدمات فهذا يعني أن هذه المقدمات لا تولد هذه النتيجة إذا لا بد من وجود عامل خارجي أثر على النتيجة ... وعند تطبيق ذلك على رسول الله محمد (ص) نرى أن هناك 4 عوامل إجتمعت في النبي (ص)..:

1. 1/ أنه أمّي .قال تعالي(وَمَا كُنتَ تَتْلُو مِن قَبْلِهِ مِن كِتَابٍ وَلا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ إِذًا لّارْتَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ )سورة العنكبوت48


2/فقير.قال تعالي(وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلا فَأَغْنَى)سورة الضحى 8


3/لم يكن شاعراً. قال تعالي(وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنبَغِي لَهُ)سورة يس 69


عند قراءة هذه المقدمات(العوامل) ورؤية النتجية وذلك بأنه صلى الله عليه وآله أتى بكتاب ما زال معجزة حتى زماننا هذا فالقرآن الكريم كتاب تاريخي ..كتاب يشمل على أسرار الطبيعة ..كتاب يتحدث عن تهذيب النفس ...إلخ,,

إذاً إن النتيجة لا تتناسب مع المقدمات ومن ذلك فإن العقل والمنطق يقول بان هذا الكتاب صاغته يد اخرة وهو ان الله سبحانه وتعالي أنزله على النبي محمد (ص) فلم لو يمكن النبي يتيماً لجاء الإحتمال بأنه أبوه وفر له المعلمين والكتب .ولكن الله ليرفه هذا الإحتمال جعله يتيماً حتى لا يحدث شك في نبوة صلى الله عليه وآله.

1. قال تعالي (وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى* إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَى ).سورة النجم آية 3/4


المحور الثالث:هل اليتيم عامل إيجابي أاو سلبي في بناء الحياة والحضارة؟ ..:


1/دراسة علماء النفس.

2/القرآن الكريم.


1/علماء النفس قاموا بإجراء إختبارات عدة للأيتام المرعيون وغير المرعيون .

*اختبار لمستوى الذكاء: وجد أن مستوى ذكاء الأيتام المرعيين أعلى من مستوى ذكاء الغير مرعيين 

*اختبار للبنية الجسدية: لوحظ بأن اليتيم غير المرعي يتأخر في بلوغه إذ يتأخر الولد سنة ونص وتتأخر الفتاة سنتين.

*المشاكل النفسية : غير المرعي يعيش اضطرابات نفسية أكثر من غيره 3 مرات وإن مرجع هذه الإضطرابات يعود إلى الصحة العقلية والسلوكية التي لها 5 عوامل:

1/ الشعور بالسعادة.

2/الشعور بالكفاءة.

3/قوة الإرادة.

4/السيطرة على المشاعر.

5/التوافق (القدرة على التكيف والتعامل مع المجتمع )

وقد بين سماحته مدى تأثر العامل الرابع بالخامس فإن من لم يملك السيطره على مشاعره فهو أقل توافقاً وتكيفاً مع الآخرين...لذا يعتبر البعض بأن اليتم عاملاً سلبياً ,, ولكن هناك من يرى عكس ذلك فعنند الرجوع إلى (عالم المعرفة ) الصفحة176 ((العبقرية والإبداع والقيادة )) إذ أجرة الألماني مارفن دراسة على 699 من المشاهير العالمين فوجد أن 22-33% منهم كانوا أيتام ..إذا كيف أصبحوا هكذا عبقرين ..ومن هنا أقر بأن اليتيم عاملاً في صنع العبقرية والإبداع فالعبقرية تحتاج إلى مؤثرات منها :

1/مؤثر ذاتي:العمل والذكاء الذي يحتاج إلى إنجاز

2/مؤثرات أسرية ومن تلك المؤثرات

*البكر :إذ أن الطفل البكر يكون أذكى لانه يحظى بعناية أكبر.

*الإنحدار من أسرة معروفة بالذكاء والعبقرية.

*اليتم :لأن الطفل منذ صغره ومنذ أن فتح عينه للحياة فإنه يقتدي بأبه سواء كان هذا الطفل ذكراً او أنثى لذا فإنه إذا لم يجده أمامه فإنه يشعر بأنه فقد القدوة فلكي يعوض ذلك فإنه يصمم ويعمل على أن يكون هو القدوة ..

لذا يجب علينا أن نتعامل مع اليتيم على أنه عامل إيجابي في بناء الحضارة والحياة.


2/ القرآن:

القرآن يتحدث عن اليتيم في 22 آية ..وقد قسمت هذه الآيات على 4 أقسام تنسم مع النقص الذي لدى اليتيم..

1/ النقص المادي .قال تعالى (وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِينًا وَيَتِيمًا وَأَسِيرًا *إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ لا نُرِيدُ مِنكُمْ جَزَاء وَلا شُكُورًا )

وقد بين سماحته أن كفالة اليتيم تعد أعظم مقربة لله ونيل رضاه ورضا النبي محمد (ص) من العبادات الأخرى .

2/ النفس النفسي قال تعالى (أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى) سورة الضحى 6

3/النقص الإجتماعي.قال تعالى (فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلا تَقْهَرْ)سورة الضحى9

4/النقص الإداري .وذلك لصغر اليتيم فإنه لا يستطيع إدارة ماله لذا قال الله عز وجل( وَابْتَلُواْ الْيَتَامَى حَتَّىَ إِذَا بَلَغُواْ النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ آنَسْتُم مِّنْهُمْ رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُواْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلاَ تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَن يَكْبَرُواْ وَمَن كَانَ غَنِيًّا فَلْيَسْتَعْفِفْ وَمَن كَانَ فَقِيرًا فَلْيَأْكُلْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِذَا دَفَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فَأَشْهِدُواْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

صوتي
مرئي

هل القومية العربية مبدأ مقدس
تحدث آية الله السيد منير الخباز حفظه الله تعالى عن الإنتماء الإجتماعي في محاضرته لليلة الثانية من محرم الحرام التي عنونها " هل القومية العربية مبدأ مقدس " منطلقاً من الآية الكريمة {وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ} (الشعراء/214) ودار الحديث حول ثلاث محاور ، المحور الأول: حاجة الإنسان للانتماء للقبيلة ، المحور الثاني: التأرجح بين فاعلية المبدأ والانتماء للعشيرة فيما كان المحور الثالث: في قداسة الانتماء للقومية العربية.

نص المحاضرة

بقوله تعالى (وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ )سورة الشعراء214 إستهل سماحة آية الله السيد منير الخباز حفظه الله محاضرته التي كانت بعنوان " هل القومية العربية مبدأ مقدس" وإنطلاقاً من هذه الآية المباركة تحدث سماحته عن 3 محاور:
1/أهمية الإنتماء الإجتماعي 
.2/بيان تفسير الآية المباركة (وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ )سورة الشعراء
2/دعم أبي طالب للحركة الإسلامية.
المحور الأول :أهمية الإنتماء الإجتماعي:
إن الآية المباركة (وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ )سورة الشعراء214 ترتبط بالإنتماء الإجتماعي وإن هذا الإنتماء هو أمر طبيعي في الإنسان الذي يتشكل في عنصريين:
1/
عنصر ملوكتي (الروح)
2/عنصر ملكي(الجسد)
وقد بين سماحته بان لو الإنسان كان عنصر ملكوتي فقط أي كان روحاً فقط لتجاوز حدود المكان والزمان وذلك لأن الروح وجود مطلق لا محدودية له و الإنسان بروحه فقط ليس له إنتماء أو أي إرتباط إجتماعي أو أسري لذلك الإنسان إذا توفي ورجع روحاً عاد إلى الإنطلاق وإلى ألا إنتماء قال تعالى(وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ)سورة الأنعام 94 لكن الإنسان إذا نزل إلى عالم الدنيا نزل عبر الماده والنطفة ومن هنا يتشكل العنصر الثاني ألا وهو عنصر الجسد وهذا هو الذي يفرض عليه أن يكون محدودا ومنتميا إذ يحده المكان والزمان فلا يعلم ما وراءهما ويحدث للإنسان إنتماءات لأجل هذا الجسد (إنتماء للأم التي أنجبته ,لأباه,لإخوته) ومنا هنا نستنتج أن الإتماء الإجتماعي أمر طبيعي وأن العنصر الثاني للإنسان هو الذي يفرض هذا الإنتماء. ومن هنا تساءل سماحته عدة تساؤلات حول الإنتماء الإجتماعي:
1/هل الإنتماء الإجتماعي حاجة أساسية أم ثانوية؟
2/هل الإنتماء الإجتماعي أمر مقدس لدى الإنسان؟3
/هل الإنتماء للقومية أمر مقدس أم لا؟ 
س 1/هل الإنتماء الإجتماعي حاجة أساسية أو ثانوية ؟
أجاب سماحته على هذا التساؤل من خلال نظريتين:1/
نظرية علماء النفس:يرى علماء النفس أن الإنتماء الإجتماعي حاجة أساسية للإنسان فإ نه يحتاج للإنتماء للشعور بالأمن والحماية وذلك لطبيعة الإنسان القلقلة والمتوترة ولا يرفع هذا القلق والتوتر إلا الإنتماء الإجتماعي..
2/النظرية الإسلامية:يرى ديننا الحنيف بأن الإنتماء الإجتماعي حاجة ثانوية وذلك لسببين :

أولا/ إن الشعور بالأمن الحقيقي لا بمكن أن يولده الإنتماء لأن الإنتماء الإعتباري لا يولد الإنتماء الحقيقي أي لا يولد أمناً وحماية حقيقية . إن الذي يولد الامن والحماية الحقيقية هو الإنتماء الحقيقي الي هو الإنتماء لله عز وجل. قال تعالى(أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ).سورة الرعد 
ثانياً/إن الإنتماء للمجتمع يعطي حاجات ثانوية كــ :*حاجة الإنسان لقضاء حوائجه الدنيوية.*حاجة الإنسان للأنس والمحبة .*حاجة الإنسان لتصريف طاقاته التي يملكها. س2/ هل الإنتماء الإجتماعي أمر مقدس لدى الإنسان؟
الإنتماء الإجتماعي ليس قيمة مثالية حتى عند علماء النفس وذلك لأن الولاء للإنتماء يخلق للإنسان روح المسايرة وروح الإقصاء..ويعد الولاء لهذا الإنتماء بنظر علماء النفس الإجتماعي مرض خطير.
س3/هل الإنتماء للقومية أمر مقدس؟
إن التشدق بولاء القبيلة أو بالولاء بالقومية نلاحظها في الشعر العربي إذ هناك مساحة من الشعر العربي تقدس القبيلة ومساحة من الشعر تقدس القومية وهناك من قد يعاتب قوميته وقد أمتد هذا الفكر القومي من أيام التاريخ الأمويين فهم من رسخوا الولاء للقبيلة .. وقد بين سماحته بان التفاخر بالقومية ليس مبداً مقدس عند المجتمع العقلائي خلال 3 نقاط :1

/ عندما نعود للتاريخ الإسلامي فإننا نلاحظ بأن أكابر علماء المسليمن كــ سيبويه ,البخاري,النسائي,الترمذي الأنصاري,,,إلخ ليسوا من العرب لذا ..لماذا هذا التفاخر؟
2/عندما نلاحظ التشدق أن القرآن الكريم نزل باللغة العربية فإن عظمته ليس في اللغة بل في كونه هداً وشفاء للذين آمنوا وإن سبب نزول القرآن باللغة العربية وذلك لأنها أكثر وضوحاً بالنسبة للقوم الذي نزل عليهم قال تعالى(وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا أَعْجَمِيًّا لَّقَالُوا لَوْلا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ ) سورة فصلت 44إذا هذا لا يعين أن نستم بروح النظرة الدنيوية للقوم الآخرين بكون القرآن قد نزل باللغة العربية 
3/ إذا حصل صراع بين المبدأ والإنتماء فأيهما يقدم؟ يقدم المبدأ على الإنتماء فإن*نبي الله إبراهيم (ع)عندما حدث صراع بين قبيلته وبين مبدئه فإنه صار على مبديه وقام بتحطيم الأصنام.*النبي محمد (ص) قال (والله لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في شمالي على أن أترك هذا الأمر ما تركته حتى يظهره الله أو أهلك دونه).
المحور الثاني:بيان تفسير الآية المباركة (وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ )سورة الشعراء214قد يتساءل البعض لماذا خاطب الله نبيه بأن ينذر عشيرته الأقربين إذا لم يكن الإنتماء الإجتماعي حاجة أساسية وقد بين سماحته أسباب ذلك:
1/ لأن إنذار عشيرته الأقربين هو باب من صلة للرحم. قال تعالى (فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَن تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوا أَرْحَامَكُمْ)سورة محمد 222/ إن الإسلام كحركة يحتاج إلى قاعدة شعبية والقاعدة إذا كانت من الأرحام كانت أقوى وأشد ثباتاً لأنهم يتحركون من عاملين مبدئي وقومي لذا دعا النبي أولاً عشيرته الأقربين. والنتيجة كانت بأن وقف بني هاشم مع النبي محمد (ص) وقد قدموا الكثير من التضحيات فعندما إتسعت الرقعة الإسلامية ووجد قريش أن لا ملاذ لهم إلا مواجهة النبي إجتمعت أفخاد قريش وكتبت الصفيحة ووقعت عليها أفخاد قريش وكانت اصحيفة تتخلل على أن تتم مقاطعة بني هاشم فلا يتزوجوا منهم ولا يدخلون عليهم ولا يأخذون منهم طعام ولا يعطوهم وعلى أن يحاصروهم في شعب مكة حتى يستسلموا وأعطوا الصفيحة لأبي طالب وكان النبي معه وقال (ص)( (والله لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في شمالي على ان أترك هذا الأمر ما تركته حتى يظهره الله أو أهلك دونه) وقد حوصر بني هاشم لمدة 3 سنين وكان أبي طالب لا يغمض له جفن طول الليل وذلك خشية على أن يقتل النبي وكان يجعل الإمام علي بن أبي طالب(ع) ينام مكانه. 
المحور الثالث: دعم أبي طالب للحركة الإسلامية.أبو طالب مؤمن قريش يعد رائداً للبطولة والتضحية والفداء وإن له مواقف عدة تدل على أن يؤمن بالرسالة التي جاء بها ليس لأنه إبن أخيه .ومن المواقف الداله على ذلك..1
/ كان يدافع عن إبن أخيه في شعره .وكانت أبياته الشعريه تدل على أنه يؤمن برسالة النبي محمد (ص).2
/ عندما توفي أبوطالب ترحم النبي له ومن المعروف بان الرحمة لا تجوز للكافر وهذا يكشف على انه مات مسلماً وقد أخفى إسلامه لأنه لو أفشاه لفقد وجاهته وبالتالي لن يتمكن من حماية النبي (ص) 
.3/قال العباس بن عبد المطلب ( ما مات أبو طالب حتى قال لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله)

إن تضحيات أبو طالب وفداءه يعلمنا الولاء للمبدأ وليس للقبيلة فلو كان للقبيلة لقدم وجاهته ومركزه في القبيلة على مبدئه لكنه تعرض للأذى من أجل مبدئه ووقف وجاهد إلى جانب النبي (ص) وقد وقف أبناء علي (ع) ناصرين ومجاهدين دون أبناء النبي (ص)

----------


## الأمل البعيد

حاجتنا لقوة الإرادة في الوصول إلى الكمال 



مرئي
صوتي

حاجتنا لقوة الإرادة في الوصول إلى الكمال 

إنطلاقاً من الآية المباركة (إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ) سورة الكهف 110تحدث سماحة السيد في الليلة الثالثة من ليالي محرم الحرام لعام 1428هـ ، تحدث في محورين:

1/عنصر بشرية النبي (ص).
2/ضرورة الإرادة في تغيير المسار.

المحور الأول: عنصر بشرية النبي (ص).

الآية المباركة (إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ) سورة الكهف 110ذكرت أن شخصية الرسالة تتألف من عنصرين :
1/عنصر بشري.2
/عنصر غيبي (ملكوتي).
وهنا تساءل سماحته عن حد مساحة العنصر البشري في النبي محمد (ص)؟فطرح سماحته ما كتبه محمد اركون في نقد العقل الإسلامي إذ ذكر بأن الفكر الإمامي ألغى العنصر البشري في شخصية النبي وحولها إلى عنصر سماوي محض فهو يصور ان النبي لا يخطئ ,لا ينسى,ولا يتصرف تصرفاً عاديا بشرياً بل جميع تصرفاته هي مرآة للسماء بالتالي فإن الفكر الإمامي حينما تعامل مع النبي بهذا التعامل صار فكر إلتقاطي واستباقي.*إلتقاطي: أي أن هناك إلتقاء واضح بين الفكر المسيحي والإمامي وينص الفكر المسيحي على أنه يرى الله قد تجسد في جسد النبي عيسى (ع) إذ هو لا يخطئ ولا ينسى ولا يسهو.*إستباقي:يؤول الآيات لما ينسجم مع فكره المسبق اي أنه أعد الفكر في مرحلة سابقة وبعد أن أعده حاكم القرآن.وإننا نجد أن الفكر الآخر في المذاهب الإسلامية الأخرى أقرب للواقع لأنه أعطى العنصر البشري للنبي مساحة واسعة وشاسعة وهذا ما ينسجم مع الواقع إذ هو ينسجم مع كل من

:1/القرآن الكريم :يؤكد القرآن الكريم في آيات عدة على عنصر البشرية فقد قال عز وجل إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ) سورة الكهف110وقال تعاليوَلَن نُّؤْمِنَ لِرُقِيِّكَ حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا كِتَابًا نَّقْرَؤُهُ قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي هَلْ كُنتُ إِلاَّ بَشَرًا رَّسُولاً)سورة الإسراء932/التاريخ:التاريخ يبين أن النبي كان كسائر البشر ذلك كما روى المسلمون بأنه كان يحب المرأة وبلغ حبه للمرأة أنه كان يرفه عن زوجاته كما ورى البخاري عن النبي (ص) مع زوجته عائشة(ولقد سابقها فسبقها مره وسبقته مره وقال واحدة بواحدة) وكان يغضب كما يغضب البشر فيصدر منه سباب وشتام كما أنه كان ينسى ويسهو كما روي بأن الرسول صلى صلاة الظهر في المدينة ركعتين فقال له أصحابه أهي قصر أم نسيت ؟فإستغفر الله وصلى الركعتين. إذا فإننا نرى أن العنصر البشري طاغ وواضح وإن هذا الفكر الإمامي فكر إلتقاطي وإستباقي ... بعدها قام سماحته بمناقشة هذه الإطروحة بالنسبة للفكر الإمامي من خلال وجهين
:1/عقلي.2
/نقلي. 1
/عقلي:إن الهدف الذي رسمه القرآن الكريم لوجود الإنسان هو أن يكون الإنسان كاملاً ليس كمالاً ماديا بل كمالاً روحياً وهو أن يصل الإنسان إلى أعلى الدرجات وأن يكون مرآة للعبودية .قال تعالي (الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا )سورة الملك 2وقوله عز وجل(وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُونِ )سورة الذاريات56فهل هذا الهدف ممكن التحقق أم لا؟ 1/ إذا كان الهدف غير ممكن التحقق إذا فجعله هدف لغو واللغو لا يصدر من الحكيم تبارك وتعالى.2/إن كان الهدف ممكن التحقق فإنا أولى شخص وأجدر شخص بأن يكون هو الإنسان الكامل هو الإنسان الذي جعله الله قدوة للعالمين ألا وهو النبي محمد(ص) قال تعالى(وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ ) سورة الأنبياء 107وقوله عزل وجل(وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانتَهُوا) سورة الحشر 7إذا العقل نفسه يفترض أن النبي أكمل إنسان على الأرض لأنه لو لم يكن لإحتجنا إلى شخص آخر يكون كاملاً حتى يتم تحقيق الهدف لذا فإن تلك التصرفات والأفعال لا يتوقع صدورها من النبي لأنها تعد نقص في الخلق والسلوك وهذا لا ينسجم مع الكمال وينافيه. 2/نقلي: إن للنبي عصمتان عصمة علمية وأخرى عملية وإن سبب ملكه لهذه العصمة لأنه متى ما جاز عليه السهو والخطأ والنسيان في أي شي لتطرف الشك فيما يقوم به من تبليغ سواء كان عملياً أو قولياً لأننا سوف نحتمل بأنه أخطأ أو نسي والنبي في حجة الوداع قال(خذوا عني مناسككم) أي أنه قام بشرح الحج عمليا لس قولياً وكان الناس تقتدي به في كل شي فإذا كان النبي ممكن عليه الخطأ والنسيان فلن يحصل للمسلمين الوثوق بما صدر منه من قول أو عمل وإذا لم يحصل الوثوق انتقض الهدف من بعتثه ورسالته وأصبح لا بد من بعثة إنسان آخر يملك العصمة العلمية والعملية .قال تعالى(وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى * إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَى) سورة النجم 3/4أي لا يصدر منه شي إلا وهو متصل بالوحي إذا بالنتيجة فإن النبي (ص) لا يتصرف أي تصرف إلا وهو حاكي عن السماء. المحور الثاني: ضرورة الإرادة في تغيير المسار:طرح سماحته تساؤل عن السر الذي جعل النبي بشراً وسبب تأكيد القرآن الكريم على عنصر البشرية في شخصية الرسول؟1. إن التأكيد على العنصر البشري يحقق مقام الإقتداء فلو أرسل الله ملكاً لما إستطاع الناس التأسي به قال تعالي(هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولا مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِن كَانُوا مِن قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ )سورة الجمعة2 فالنبي (ص)يقوم بدور التعليم والتزكية.*التعليم: فهو يقوم بتعليم الكتاب والأخلاق والآداب .*التزكية:يقوم بتدريب عملي من خلال سلوكه وعمله لأن سلوكه موطن القدوة والتأسي .لذا لا يمكن قيادة المجتمع البشري والسير به نحو مجتمع أفضل إلا بدور التعليم والتزكية ولا يمكن تحقيق ذلك إلا إذا كان القائد بشراً وإلا فلن يستطيع المجتمع أن يقتدوا به إذ أن صلاح المجتمع لا يتحقق إلا بالتزكية ولا تتحقق التزكية إلا بقيادة بشرليتعلمون منه كيف يتحكمون بغرائزهم وشهواتهم إذ أنه (ص) بلغ الكمال بقوة إرادته فقوة الإرادة هي طريق التغيير قال تعالى إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ)سورة الرعد11 يمكننا نحن البشر أن نصل إلى درجات عالية من الكمال والتي تسمى بالعصمة الصغرى وذلك إذا امتلكنا إرادة التغيير من خلال نقد النفس والذات قال(ص)(حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبواوزنوها قبل أن توزنوا) إن الدقائق والثواني التي نعيشها لا تعود لذا يجب أن نستغل كل لحظه ودقيقة قي نقد الذات ومحاسبة أنفسنا .عن الإمام الكاظم (ع) انه قال(ليس منا من لم يحاسب نفسه كل يوم فإن عمل حسناً إستزاد الله منها وإن عمل سيئاً إستغفر الله وتاب منه) فالكثير منا لا يحب أن يحاسب نفسه ويسترسل مع الحياة وألوانها ولا يفكر ولا يحاول أن يحاسب نفسه إن هذه الظاهرة تدعى بالإسترسال وعدم نقد الذات وهذه الحفرة التي نقع فيها إذ أن الكثير منا يقول أنه ضعيف الإرادة لكن هل هو ضعيف الإرادة في الثروة والدراسة.؟؟ فإنه إذا أراد الحصول على معدل عالٍ سخر طاقته وسهر الليالي ليحقق هدفه وإذا كانت وظيفته لا تعطيه مالاً كافياً فإنه يبحث عن عمل إضافي ويجهد نفسه ويسهر الليل في سبيل الحصول على الثروة الممكنة إذا هو قوي الإرادة . ومن هنا طرح سماحته سؤالاً كيف يكون هذا الإنسان ضعيف الإرادة أمام شهواته ورغباته إذ أن الإرادة لا تتوزع ؟ إن تلقين النفس هو أساس التغيير فكما لقنت نفسي عن قدرتي على الحصول على المعدل والثروة إذا ً لابد أن ألقن نفسي بأنني أستطيع ان أترك شهواتي ورغباتي قال تعالي(إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ) سورة الرعد 11وقد ختم سماحته بالقول إذا أردنا أن نفتح صفحات الإرادة فلا بد أن نفتح صفحات كربلاء التي تجلت فيها قوة الإرادة والصمود.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

القيادة


مرئي

صوتي


تحدث آية الله السيد منير الخباز حفظه الله في الليلة الرابعة من ليالي محرم الحرام عن " القيادة " إنطلاقاَ من قوله تعالى (مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلا مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا) سورة الفتح 29في محورين: الأول ، حاجة القيادة إلى القاعدة الشعبية ، والثاني ، سراية القداسة من القائد المقدس إلى من حوله. 



المحور الأول: حاجة القيادة إلى القاعدة الشعبية:

وهنا طرح سماحته بحث في علم الإجتماع وهو أنه هل القائد هو الذي يصنع القاعدة الشعبية وهو الذي يصنع الأتباع أم القاعدة هي التي تصنع ذلك أم أن كلامهما مكمل للآخر؟وللإجابة على هذا السؤال تعرض سماحته لنقطتين: النقطة الأولى :إن هناك فرق بين الشخصية القيادية وبين القيادة الفعلية فهناك أشخاص تتمتع بصفات القيادة ولكن ليس لهم قيادة وذلك لأن ليس لهم أتباع مخلصون(قيادة شعبية) إذ لا بد من وجود قاعدة مخلصة للقائد حتى تتكون قيادة فعلية التي تحتاج إلى 3 أركان:

1/القائد المتميز.

يحتاج القائد المتميز إلى صفتين :1/أن يكون خبيراً إجتماعياً يعلم يحاجات أتباعه ومتطلعاتهم وأهدافهم.2/ان يمتلك أدوات الأتثير من علم وقدرة بيانية ووسائل إعلامية.

2/الأتباع المتميزون.قال نابليون ( لا بد من القائد المتميز من أتباع متميزون)

3/الهدف.

لا بد من وجود هدف واضح ومرسوم للقائد يسير من أجله وتسير الأتباع من وراءه. وطرح سماحته أمثله تبين أهمية هذه الأركان في القيادة الفعلية ..كـ يوم أحد هزم المسلمون فيه بعد توفر الأتابع المتميزون بالرغم من وجود القائد المتميز ألا وهو النبي (ص).

النقطة الثانية:كيف يتم صنع القيادة حتى تلتئم هذه الأركان الثلاثة؟ يذكر علماء المجتمع عدة ركائز لصناعة القيادة وهي:1/وضوح الهدف :غن وضوح الهدق لدى القائد ينعكس على الأتباع 2/دراسة المستقبل:إن دراسة المستقبل أمر ضروري لنجاح القيادة وفعالية تأثيرها.3

/التمازج بين التفاؤل والصبر:القائد متى ما كان يائس سرى اليأس إلى أتباعه فلا بد أن يملك روح ممزوجة بين التفاؤل والصبر.4/ القيادة : تحتاج القيادة إلى خصلتين:1/روح الإنتفاح.2/روح الإحتواء. 1/روح الإنفتاح: جيش من الأرانب يقوده أسد خير من جيش من الأسود يقوده أرنب وخير منهما جيش أسود يقوده أسد.(جيش من الأسود يقوده أرنب ) تدعي بظاهرة الأرانب أي أتباع الأسياد وقد بين سماحته عن مدى سيطرة هذه الظاهرة على مجتماعتنا فإننا نرى صاحب شركة معينة يقوم بتقديم الموظفين الذين لا يملكون الكفاءة خشية على منصبه إذاّ فأن منصبه أهم عنده من مصلحة الشركة فلا تدوم تلك الشركة طويلاً. فإذا كان هناك إنفتاح وتبادل في الرأي لسارت أمور الشركة على خير ما يرام وأصبحت جيش أسود يقوده أسد. قال تعالى في كتابه (وَأَمْرُهُمْ شُورَى بَيْنَهُمْ)سورة الشورى 38 أي أنك كقائد لا تتدخل في كل أمر أترك لعقولهم فرصة للتفكير والتحرك في المور النظامية والإدارية...إلخ وقال تعالى (فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ)سورة آل عمران 159 وإن هذا لا يعني بأن الرسول يحتاج للمشورة بل إن ذلك من أجل تعليم أمته كيف تكون القيادة الصحيحة. إذا المشور والإنفتاح ركيزة أساسية من ركايز القيادة الناجحة. 2/روح الإحتواء:لقد كانت روح الإحتواء ظاهرة على شخصية النبي (ص) وقد ذكر سماحته عدد من القصص التي دل على ذلك ومنها عندما خاض النبي 0ص) غزوة حنين قام بتوزيع الغنائم على أهل مكة وذلك لكونهم حديثوا العهد في الإسلام وكانوا يحتاجون إلى الدعم المادي لأن الدعم المادي يدعمهم دعماً نفسياً فأصبح هذا الفعل موضع استغراب من الأنصار فذهبوا إلى الرسول وقالوا :حرمتنا من الغنائم قال (ص):أما ترضون أن يرجع الناس بالشاة والبعير وأنتم ترجعون برسول الله ) فسرت قلوب الانصار بما ذكر.وفي موقف آخر له (ص) مع المنافقين حينما كشفوا بعد فتح مكة فقد تعامل معهم بحذر ومداراة ولم يقدم على ما أشاروا عليه بقتلهم حتى لا يقول الناس بأن النبي قتل أصحابه ويطغى أمرهم على كيان الدولة الإسلامية . المحور الثاني: سراية القداسة من القائد المقدس إلى من حوله: سؤال يطرح نفسه :هل تسري القداسة من المقدس إلى من حوله؟إن الرسول مقدس وقبره مقدس وتاربه مقدس ومنبره مقدس إلى إن القداسة قد سرت إلى ما حوله فهل من حوله من الصحابه مقدسين؟هناك مقالة لدى بعض المذاهب الإسلامية تقول إن القداسة تسري لذا فهم أولى بهذه القداسة فإن القرآن الكريم مدح وثنى على أصحاب النبي وهذا يعني أن القداسة سرت من النبي إلى أصحابه .قال تعالي(لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ يُبَايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ فَأَنزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَثَابَهُمْ فَتْحًا قَرِيبًا )سورة الفتح 18وقد طرح سماحته من هنا ملاحظتين: 1/ملاحظة عقلية2/ملاحظةنقلية. 

1/الملاحظة العقلية:وقد طرح سماحته بحث في علم العرفان(حقيقة النور) فعند قراءة آية النور (اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِن شَجَرَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لّا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ نُّورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاء) سورة النور35فإن أول الآية تدل على النور العام ألا وهو نور السموات والأرض بينما آخر الآية يدل على نور خاص وهنا تساءل سماحته عن الفرق بينهما ؟ مثال:الشمس لها نور كاشف وهو النور الذي ينبسط على السماء ويملأ الأفق والشمس بحد ذاتها هي عبارة عن النور المنكشف لكن الكثير منا ينشغل بالنور الكاشف عن المنكشف ...ثم تطرق سماحته إلى النور الموجود في المخلوقات إذ هناك نوران:1/نور الوجود2/نور خاص موجود في قلوبنا بالفطرة .قال تعالي(فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا فِطْرَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا لا تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ ) سورة الروم 30إننا منشغلون بالأنوار الأخرى (الأبناء,العمل ..إلخ) وإن هذا النور الخاص الموجود في قلوبنا لا يمكننا أن نكشفه إلا بإزالة الغبار عنه ((غبار الذنوب)) فقد قال (ص) ( من عرف نفسه فقد عرف ربه)إن هذا النور الإلهي الموجود في قلوبنا له عدة خصائص:1/مراكز ودرجات.قال تعالى(نُّورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاء وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ)سورة النور352/مقام الشهادة.قال تعالى(كَلاَّ إِنَّ كِتَابَ الأَبْرَارِ لَفِي عِلِّيِّينَ *وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا عِلِّيُّونَ * كِتَابٌ مَّرْقُومٌ* يَشْهَدُهُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ)سورة المطففين 18-213/السراية.قال تعالى(أَوَ مَن كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ)سورة الأنعام 122 بعد ما طرحه من يحث وتوضيح أجاب سماحته على السؤال في إذا ما كانت القداسة تسري من النبي إلى من حوله أم لا؟ القداسة هي النور فإذا سرى النور سرت معه القداسة والنبي كان نوراً فسرى نوره إلى قبره ومنبره وحتى إلى الصحابه الذين كانوا يدركون أين كان يسري النور فكما روى البخاري عن أنس بن مالك قال(خرج علينا الرسول بالهاجرة يتوضأ فأخذ الناس فضل وضوئه تتمسح به وعندما وصل إلى منى حلق شعره ووزعه على الناس وكان أبا طلحة أول من تبرك به) وعندما قال تعالى(وَاتَّخِذُواْ مِن مَّقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى)سورة البقرة 125فإن مقام إبراهيم هو صخره وقف عليها النبي إبراهيم (ع) فسرى النور إلى تلك الحجرة فأصبحت مقدسة. 

2/الملاحظة النقلية :قال تعالى(وَالسَّابِقُونَ السَّابِقُونَ* أُوْلَئِكَ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ )سوؤة الواقعة 10/11 قداسة عامةقال تعالى(وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ) سورة المائدة9قداسة خاصةمن الآيات نستنتج أن ليس كل من صحب النبي (ص) تسري إليه القداسة فهناك من آمنوا به ومنهم من كذبوه إذا فإن أصحاب النبي هم على درجات

----------


## الأمل البعيد

صوتي

مرئي

حاجتنا للهجرة

قال تعالى(وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُواْ فِي اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُواْ لَنُبَوِّئَنَّهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَلَأَجْرُ الآخِرَةِ أَكْبَرُ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ )سورة النحل41



إنطلاقاً من الآية المباركة تحدث سماحته في 3محاور:



1/أصالة المكان.



2/دلالات الهجرة النبوية.



3/وجه الربط بين الهجرة النبي (ص)وهجرة الإمام الحسين(ع).



المحور الأول/ أصالة المكان:



تبحث أصالة المكان من ناحيتين فلسفية واجتماعية.

1/الفلسفية:

هناك نظرية طرحها السيد الطباطائي ((أصول الفلسفة))وتسمى نظرية زامكان وهي تشير إلى بحث في الفلسفة وهو هل الزمان والمكان أصيلان ام أن أحدهما هو أصل للآخر؟الفلاسفة يرون أن البعد الواقعي هو المكان والزمان منتزع منه مثلا في الذهن عندما يبصر الإنسان طلوع الشمس ينتزع شي منه إسمه نهار وإذا غابت ينتزع شيء من إسمه ليل وإن كلا من الليل والنهار هو عبارة عن شي ينتزعه الذهن البشري من خلال المقارنة بين الشمس والسماء إذا كل من (اليوم .الشهر .السنة .النهار.الليل)ما هي إلا مفاهيم ذهنية والموجود هو المكان(الأرض .الشمس .السماء)..إذاً الذهن هو الذي ينتزع الزمان. 


2/إجتماعية.



هناك بحث مذكور في علم الإجتماع ((تجديد النهضة لإكتشاف الذات ونقدها)) ..إذ نحن نرى أن المجتمعات تختلف في مفاهيمها الثقافية من عادات وتقاليد وسر هذا الإختلاف الثقافي بين المجتمعات المتنوعية يعود إلى عاملين:



1/عامل إجتماعي.وهو النظام الذي يسود المجتمع .من نظام ملكي أو قبلي ...إلخ.



2/عامل طبيعي. وهو الموقع الجغرافي الذي يعيش فيه الإنسان 



يقول علماء الإجتماع:إذا كان الإنسان يعيش في مدينة معمارية سيكون فكره منظم وإذا كان يعيش في بيئة زراعية سيكون فكره تنموياً أما إذا كان يعيش في البادية سيكون فكره فكر سيطري 



إذا البيئة دخيلة في ثقافة الإنسان.لذا فإن كثير من المستشرقين عندما يقومون بمقارنة بين الفكر العربي وفكر آخر مثلا( الفكر اليوناني) نجد أن الفكر العربي تجزيئي بينما الفكر اليوناني شمولي.وهنا طرح سماحته مثالاً للتوضيح..

إذا كانت أمام كل من العربي واليوناني شجرة مثمرة نجد أن العربي تعجبه إستقامة ساق الشجرة وجمال غصونها فيكون شعراً في ذلك أي أنه يذهب إلى مفردة من مفردات الشجرة بينما اليوناني له فكر شمولي يفكر من أين أتت الشجره وكيف نمت وكيف إستطالت ففكره فكر إستيعابي . إن سبب لجوء العربي إلى التجزيئي لأنه عاش في طبيعة موزعة فتارة يرى ماء وتارة يرى أشجار وتارة يرى شمس فأصبح فكره مجزأ بينما اليوناني عاش في بيئة متكاملة ليست موزعة لذا فإن أول من تحدث عن المنطق هم اليونانيون. 

من هنا نعرف أن الموقع الجغرافي يعني بيئة ثقافية معينة والبيئة الثقافية تعني مشروع تغيري إذا كل مشروع تغيري يتأثر بالبيئة فمن أراد أن يقوم بمشروع تغيري عليه أن يبحث عن بيئة مناسبة من أحد أقسام البيئة التي قسمها علماء الإجتماع إلى 3 أقسام:



1/بيئة راكدة.



وهي بيئة بدائية لا تملك أدوات التغيير والتفكير .



2/بيئة جامدة.



بيئة متجرة لها فكر ولكنه فكر متحجر جداري يهاجم التطور والتغير .إذا ما وجد فيه مفكر فإنه أصبح بنظرهم معارض .



3/بيئة صاخبة.



هذه البيئة هي مجال الإبداع مثل المجتمع اللبناني الذي يحوي على عدة أحزاب.



المحور الثاني/دلالات الهجرة النبوية:



إن الهجرة تختلف عن التنقلات الموسمية مثل البدو الذين ينتقلون من وادي إلى آخر حسب المأكل والمشرب وليس ثقافياً بل الهجرة هي الرحيل من ثقافة إلى ثقافة أخرة فهي ليست عبارة عن إنتقلاً جسدياً بل هي موقف فكري فالمهاجر هو مؤثر ومتأثر لذا فإن الهجرة تكون أحياناً محرمة وأحياناً أخرى تصبح واجبة.فمن سكن في المدينة وعاش فيها سنين ثم عاد إلى البادية فهذه هجرة محرمة والسبب في ذلك لأن هذا الإنسان سيعود إلى الفكر القبلي الذي يرى ميزان الشخصية هو بالولاء للقبيلة أولاً بغض النظر عن دينه إذا فإن هذا الإنسان سينتقل من الحضر الذي يرى بقوله تعالي (إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ) سورة الحجرات13 إلى الفكر البدوي لهذا فإن هجرته محرمه.وتصبح الهجرة واجبه إذا كان الإنسان يعيش في مجتمع كافر وكان يخشى على نسله من الإنحراف لذا تجيب عليه الهجرة إلى مجتمع إسلامي لكي يصون نفسه وأهل.



بما أن الموقع الجغرافي له أهمية وتأثير لذا هاجر النبي محمد(ص) من مكة للمدينة ولهذه الهجرة 3 دلالات:



1/إستراتيجية التغيير .



*في المجال الإقتصادي : كان الهجرة ضرورية إذ أن النبي فقد الدعامة الإقتصادية (السيدة خديجة) وقد حوصر إقتصادياً من قبل قريش لذا هاجر إلى المدينة لأنها أرض زراعية خصبة ولتكون إمتداد لرسالته.



*في المجال الثقافي:عندما تريد أن تحصل على شهادة دكتوراه في تخصص غير متوفرة في وطنك لذا هاجر لكي تخدم بثقافتك وطنك ..ونحن نلاحظ بأن أن عظماء علمائنا كا الأنصاري ,الخوئي والكثير منهم هاجروا من بلدانهم إلى النجف الأشرف لأنها موطن الفكر والمعرفة وبقوا فيها ودفنوا فيها لأجل تنمية العلم والمعرفة ..وقد قام سماحته بتوصية أخواننا المهاجرين بأن يستفيدوا من هجرة رسول الله (ص) ومن دلالات هذه الهجرة والتي من اهم دلالاتها بأن يكونوا دعاة للدين ليس بألستنهم بل بسلوكم وذلك بالإستقامة على الدين .قال الإمام الصادق (ع)(كونوا دعاة بغير ألسنتكم). 



*في المجال الإعلامي :في الخليج ولعنا يكون بالشعر المصري واللبناني أكثر من العراقي والسبب في ذلك الإعلام كما أننا نرى أنا لمناهج تحوي على الكير من قصايد الشاعر حافظ إبراهيم وذلك لان الإعلام كان يخدم مصر في الخمسينات وأيضاً في الخليج نفسه يوجد الكثير من المفكرين والعلماء لكنهم متقوعون في بيوتهم ولو هاجروا إلى بلاد أخرة فيها إعلام لأشتهروا.

2/التربية على التضحية. 

الهجرة تضحية والنبي بهجرته أراد ان يربي المسلمين على التضحية والبذل والعطاء فقد ضحى النبي (ص) بوطنه وضحى الإمام علي(ع) بنفسه.



وقد نزلت الآية المباركة(وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاء مَرْضَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ رَؤُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ)سورة البقرة 207في الإمام علي (ع) ولكن هناك من أنكر ذلك بالقول بأن هذه الآية مدنية ونحن نرد عليهم بالقول بأن الإمام علي(ع) بات في فراش النبي(ص) فلما بلغ النبي(ص) المدينة نزلت عليه هذه الآية مع العلم بأن كثير من المفسرين ذكروا بأن الآية مكية.



3 /المآخاة.



فعندما وصل النبي (ص) إلى المدينة آخى بين المهاجرين والأنصار حتى تلتئم القلوب ونحن عندما نتعرض إلى هذه الدلالة نريد أن نخاطب جميع المسلمين بأن نستفيد من الهجرة النبوية بزرع روح التآلف بيننا بلا طائفية ولا مذهبية في وسائل الإعلام بل أن تركز منابرنا على ما يستفاد من النبي (ص) في زرع روح المودة بين المسلمين ونحن لا ندعوا لهذا الترابط من أجل هدف سياسي ألا وهو العيش السلمي بل لأن الدين الإسلامي يأمرنا بذلك فإن الدين الإسلامي يظلنا جميعاً سواء كنا شيعة أو سنة أو من أي مذهب من المذاهب الإسلامية .قال تعالى(إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ).سورة الحجرات10



المحور الثالث/ وجه الربط بين الهجرة النبي (ص)وهجرة الإمام الحسين(ع).



هجرة النبي(ص) وهجرة الإمام الحسين(ع) تتشابهات إذ أن كلاهما هاجرا لسببين .

السبب الأول/*النبي (ص)أدرك بأنه إذا بقي في مكة فسوف يقضى على الدين الإسلامي بمقلته. 

*الإمام الحسين (ع) أدرك بانه إذا بقي في المدينة فسوق يقضى على الدين الإسلامي بقلته.

السبب الثاني/ 

*النبي (ص)رأى أن لا يمكنه إقامة معارك في مكة ووجد بان المدينة هي الموقع المناسب لتفجير ثورته وإنطلاقته.



*الإمام الحسين (ع) أدرك أن موطن تفجير ثورته وإنطلاقته ليس المدينة بل أرض كربلاء وفعلاً أصبحت كربلاء موطن الثورة والتفجير.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

أثر الصلاة على سلوكنا 


صوتي
مرئي

في الليلة السادسة من ليالي محرم الحرام تحدث آية الله السيد منير الخباز حفظه الله ورعاه بإسهاب عن " أثر الصلاة على سلوكنا " في محاور عدة هي: المحور الأول ، حاجتنا للاتصال بالغيب ، والمحور الثاني ، أثر طعم الصلاة في صقل روح الإنسان ، والمحور الثالث ، انعكاس العبادة على سلوك الإنسان.


ملخص المحاضرة

قال تعالى(يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ* قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلا* نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلا* أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلا)سورة المزمل1-4إنطلاقاً من الآية المباركة تحدث سماحته في 3 محاور:1/حاجتنا إلى العبادة.2/قوام الصلاة الحقيقية بالخشوع.3/مراتب الخشوع. 
المحور الأول :حاجتنا إلى العبادة:


ذكر علماء النفس أن الهدف إذا لم يكن منسجماً مع الرغبة الذاتية فإن الهدف لا يكون فاعلاً فالإنسان إذا أراد تحقيق هدفه فلا بد أن يكون هدفه منسجماً مع رغبته الذاتية والله سبحانه وتعالى جعل الهدف من وجود الإنسان هو لعبادته قال تعالى(وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُونِ)سورة الذاريات56 وإن هذا الهدف ينسجم مع طبيعة الإنسان وحاجاته فالإنسان يحتاج إلى الصلاة لعدة أسباب.

1/الحاجة للإنتماء:فإن الإنسان إذا وقف بين يدي خالقه وتذكر بأنه ينتمي إلى هذا الخالق وأن مماته ومحياه بيد هذا الخالق فإن الصلاة ستشبع حاجة الإنسان للإنتماء وسيشعر حينها بالأمن والطمأنينة .2/الحاجة للتعبير عن الهموم: فالإنسان إذا أسرف في الذنوب وتراكمت عليه الأخطاء فإنه يحتاج أن ينفس عنها وأن يقر بأخطائه ولكن أمام من ؟إذ لا يوجد شخص سيتقلى هذا الإنسان بكل رحابة صدر ويغفر له ذنوبه لذا فهو محتاج إلى أن يعبر عن ذنوبه إلى خالقه وهو الله عز وجل فهو الوحيد الذي سوق يتلقاه.3/الحاجة إلى الشحنة الروحية:الإنسان محتاج إلى شحنة روحية بين فترة وأخرى إذ أن الحياة تحوي على الكثير من المتاعب والآلام لذا يحتاج الإنسان إلى الشحنة الروحية لكي يقاوم آلام الحياة وهذه الشحنة يحصل عليها الإنسان عبر الصلاة والعبادة لذا فإن القرآن يقول(يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ* قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلا* نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلا* أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلا)سورة المزمل1-4أي لا تلجأ إلى النوم لتتخلص من متعاب الحياة وآلامها فإن الشحنة الروحية هي التي تقاوم بها أعباء الحياة وهي أن تقوم في الليل وهدوئه وتستغل نوم الناس وهدوء المكان لمناجاة ربك. 
المحور الثاني: قوام الصلاة الحقيقية بالخشوع.

الصلاة لها صورتان.1/ملكية (الظاهرية) وهي القيام بالركوع والسجود وهذه جميع المؤمنين يقومون بها.2/ملكوتيه(الحقيقية)قال تعالى(إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاء وَالْمُنكَرِ) سورة العنكبوت 45إذا كانت صلاتنا تنهانا عن الفحشاء والمنكر فنحن نكون قد تجازنا الصورة الملكية إلى الصورة الملكوتية.نحن نصلي عدة سنين ولكننا نتساءل ماذا استفدنا من الصلاة إذ نحن لا زلنا نقترف الذنوب فأين هي فاعلية الصلاة؟ويبقى هذا السؤال معنا إلى يوم الذي نقف فيه بين يدي الله ألا وهو يوم الحسرة قال تعالى(وَأَنذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ)سورة مريم38وهذه الحسرة تختلف عن الحسرة في الدنيا إذ أن الحسرة في الدنيا تكون مشوبة بالأمل بينما الحسرة في الآخرة تكون حسرة مؤلمة لأنها حسرة ليس معها أمل إذ يقال للإنسان(اقْرَأْ كِتَابَكَ كَفَى بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيبًا) سورة الإسراء14وتعرض عليه صلاته فيجدها ثوباً ممزقاً بالياً إذ أتى بها بكل سرعة وممل وضجر فالأعمال يوم القيامة تتجسم لنا قال تعالى(فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ* وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ ) سورة الزلزلة7/8فلكي نتجاوز الصورة الملكية للملكوتية لا بد أن تكون صلاتنا صلاة خاشعة قال تعالى(الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ)سورة المؤمنون2 ويوجد هناك فرق بين الخشوع والخضوع فإن الخشوع يكون للقلب بينما الخضوع يكون للجوارح فإذا كان القلب خاشعاً أصبحت الجوارح خاضعة .وهنا تساءل سماحته عن كيفية تعاملنا نحن مع الصلاة وكيف تعامل النبي (ص) معها ؟فالنبي (ص) كان يشتاق للصلاة كما تشتاق الأم لطفلها فعندما يقترب وقت الصلاة كان يستعد ويتوضأ وينتظر المؤذن كي يؤذن فقد كانت هناك علاقة حميمة بين قلب النبي(ص) وبين الصلاة التي كان يعشقها بينما نحن إذا قمنا فإننا نقوم متكاسلين كأن هناك ضخرة وضعت علينا قال تعالى(وَإِذَا قَامُواْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ قَامُواْ كُسَالَى يُرَاؤُونَ النَّاسَ وَلاَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً)سورة النساء142 المحور الثالث: مراتب الخشوع. 
نحن نحتاج إلى صلاة ترفعنا من حضيض الرذيلة إلى قمة القرب من الله أي أننا نحتاج إلى صلاة خاشعة لا إلى صلاة رياضية قال تعالى(إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ وَالْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ) سورة فاطر10وللخشوع عدة مراتب.


1/حضور القلب.


قال(ص) (ما لك من صلاة إلا ما أقبلت إليه بقلبك) وحضور القلب يعني أن تهيأ نفسك للصلاة فإنك إذا أردت الدخول على ملك فإنك تهيأ نفسك فكيف إذا وقفت أمام من بيده ملكوت كل شيء فيجب عليك أن تهيأ قلبك وروحك للصلاة .يقول علماء النفس بأنك إذا أردت تهيأة نفسك للصلاة إختر مكاناً مظلماً وضيقاً حتى يحضر قلبك ولا تنشغل بإمور أخرى ولكن ذلك وحده لا يكفي إذ لا بد أن تكون لك إرادة وعزيمة قوية حتى تسيطر على قلبك أثناء الصلاة والعبادة قال رسول الله(ص) وهو يحث على حضور القلب أثناء الصلاة(إن الصلاة تأتي يوم القيامة تقول للعبد ضيعتني ضيعك الله أو نورتني نورك الله)


2/التفهم.


أي بأن أتفهم معنى ما أقول من قراءة وما أفعل من ركوع وسجود حتى يكون هناك تناغم وإنسجام بين قلبي وعقلي وروحي.فقد قال(ص) لأبا ذر(يا أبا ذر ركعتان مقتصدتنا بتفكر خير لك من قيام الليل والقلب لاهي)


3/التعظيم.


لكي يحصل الإنسان على مرتبة التعظيم فإنه إذا قام لصلاته فليقم مطأطاً رأسه إشعارً بالتواضع والتذلل لله ويسعر نفسه بأنه واقف بين يدي الله يوم الحشر قال تعالى(الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ وَتَشْهَدُ أَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ)سورة يس65


4/الرجاء.

قال تعالى(قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ )سورة الزمر53إن رحمة الله تنشر يوم القيامة حتى أن ابليس يطمع في رحمة الله قال تعالى(وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ)سورة الأعراف156كم إرتكبنا من ذنوب ولكن المذنب على قسمين: *مذنب مستخف.وهو المذنب الغير مبال وغير راغب في سماع موعظة لأنه لا يريد أن يغير وضعه ويتخلص من ذنوبه بل يريد أن يهرب من مجالس الذكر والموعظة لأنه ذنوبه محبوبة إليه فكيف يتخلص منها مثل سماع الغناء.الأكل من المال الحرام,العلاقات الغير شرعية...إلخ فقد قال (ص)(أشد الذنوب ما استهان به صاحبه) 
*المذنب المتألم . هو الذي يقترف الذنب ويندم ويتحسر لفعله فهو الذي يرجى له الرحمةمن الله عز وجل.قال (ص) (إن المنافق إذا أذنب كان ذنبه كذبابة مرت على وجه وإن المؤمن إذا أذنب كان كصخرة ألقت على صدره يريد أن يتخلص منها)


5/الحياء.

النبي (ص) إذا جاءت العشر الآواخر من رمضان شمر عن نفسه وانشغل في العبادة فيقال له ولماذا وانت رسول العباد وقد غفر لك كل ما تقدم وتأخر من ذنبك فيقول (أفلا أستحي من ربي وهوالمنعم علي بالكثير من النعم ....أفلا أكون عبداً شكورا) وكان من شدة خشوعه فيما روي عن الإمام زين العابدين(ع)أنه قال(كان النبي إذا صلى يبتل مصلاه من البكاء خشوعاً لله عز وجل) فرسول الله يعلمنا روح العبادة وطعمها والفقيه هو من عرف طعم العبادة لذا من يسمى بالفقيه فهو إنسان خاشع في صلاته قال تعالى(إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاء)سورة فاطر28

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الليلة السابعة 
7- الزوجة بين الرسالية وبهجة الحياة




صوتي
مرئي

أهم نقاط الموضوع/

7- الزوجة بين الرسالية وبهجة الحياة
﴿ يَانِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ ﴾ (الأحزاب/32).
1- الزوجة بين التضحية من أجل الرسالة أو التشبث بالحياة المرفهة.
2- هل كان النبي برجماتياً في زواجه.
3- المرأة الرسالية في صدر الإسلام.

ملخص المحاضرة لايتوافر حاليا مكتوب سأقوم بوضعه حالما يتوفر لدي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

التشيع العلوي والصفوي 



مرئي
صوتي

واصل آية الله السيد منير الخباز طرقه للمواضيع المميزة بحديثه في الليلة الثامنة من محرم الحرام لعام 1428 هـ عن " التشيع العلوي والصفوي " منطلقاً من الآية الكريمة { إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا } الأحزاب 33 ، مركزاً حديثه حول محاور ثلاث: المحور الأول، الحزب الأموي والهاشمي ، والمحور الثاني ، الفرق بين التشيع العلوي والصفوي ، وكان المحور الثالث عن علاقة المسلم بأهل البيت ( ص ) علاقة روحية لا صورية

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مبدأ التعايش السلمي و الطائفية

 
اصغط هنااا 
﴿ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ ﴾ (الأنبياء/107).
1- دولة السيف أم دولة الرحمة.
2- المواطنة ومبدأ التعايش السلمي.
3- مظاهر الرحمة في شخصية القيادة.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

11محرم
بحث في بشرية القرآن

 
اضغط هنا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

30 ذي الحجة


صوتي
مرئي

حملت المحاضرة الأولى عنوان حاجة مجتمعنا لمبدأ الرحمة والصرامة وتصدرت الآية الكريمة ( وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين ) محاضرة سماحته التي دارت حول ثلاثة محاور: أنواع الرحمة ، ارتباط رحمة النبي بجميع العالمين و انسجام الحدود الشرعية الإسلامية مع صفة الرحمة.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

محاضرات 
الشيخ/ حسن الخويلدي





الليلة الأولى اضغط هناا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اضغط هناا

السلام عليك يا سيدي ومولاي يا أبا عبد الله الحسين , يا رحمة الله الواسعة ويا باب نجاة الأمة وأبا الأئمة . ما خاب من تمسك بكم , أمن من لجأ والتجأ إليكم . يا ليتنا كنا معكم سادتي فنفوز والله فوزاً عظيما . 
قال تعالى في محكم كتابه الكريم ( ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب ) "سورة الحج32 "
عنوان المحاضرة : رؤية الإسلام لزيارة قبور الأولياء
يندرج الموضوع تحت ثلاث نقاط :
1- اجماع المسلمين على مسألة استحباب زيارة قبور الأولياء
2- المعارضة لحديث ( لاتشد الرحال )
3- مشروعية زيارة قبور الأولياء مختصة بالرجال فقط أم تشمل النساء
النقطة الأولى : إجماع المسلمين على مسألة استحباب زيارة قبور الأولياء 
اتفقت كلمة المسلمين منذ زمن الرسول والأئمة عليهم الصلاة والسلام مروراً بعصر الصحابة والأولياء وإلى يومنا هذا على ان زيارة القبور مستحبة استحباب مؤكد .
و أصحاب المذاهب اتفقت كلمتهم على ذلك , فذهب الشافعية إلى استحباب زيارة قبور الأولياء من عصر الخميس إلى صباح السبت , وكذلك ذهبت المالكية , وكذا الحنابلة إلا أنهم لم يفرقوا في الأيام بل قالوا باستحبابها بلا ترجيح يوم على يوم .
النقطة الثانية : المعارضة لحديث ( لاتشد الرحال )
ورد في الصحيحين ( لاتشد الرحال إلا لثلاثة مساجد : المسجد الحرام والمسجد الأقصى ومسجدي هذا )
نناقش هذا الحديث من جهتين : السند والدلالة .
من حيث السند :
الحديث ساقط عن الاعتبار , ذلك لأن رجال هذا السند مطعون فيهم وقد قيل منهم الشيء الكثير الذي يخدش بعدالتهم لذا هو من الأحاديث الموضوعية من بني أمية .
من حيث الدلالة :
له معنيين لاثالث لهما :
المعنى الأول : لاتشد الرحال إلا لهذه الأمكنة وهذا المعنى لايقبل به عاقل لأنه يقتضي منع السفر للنزهة والسياحة والتجارة وطلب العلم والبعثات وغير ذلك .
المعنى الثاني : الحديث يمنع عن شد الرحال للمساجد ماعدا هذه المساجد الثلاثة , وهذا إن صح لانستفيد منه في حرمة زيارة القبور
إذا أردنا ان نفرض صحة الحديث نقول بأن النهي الوارد إرشادي وليس عبادي . والنهي الإرشادي لايتضمن الحرمة .
هذا الحديث معارض لحديث آخر دل على أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله كان يشد الرحال لمسجد قباء ليصلي فيه وقد كان بعيدا عنه . فكيف يناقض كلامه فيقول لاتشد الرحال وهو نفسه يشد الرحال !
النقطة الثالثة : مشروعية زيارة قبور الأولياء مختصة بالرجال فقط أم تشمل النساء
أحكام الدين من صلاة وصوم وصدقة وأمر بمعروف وغيرها لاتخص الرجال دون النساء إلا إذا دلّ دليل يخص المرأة أو الرجل وليس عندنا دليل يخص الزيارة للرجال دون النساء ولكن توجد فئة استدلت بالحديث ( لعن الله زائرات القبور ) على حرمة زيارة القبور للنساء . لكن هذا الحديث معارض لما ورد في حديث مسلم وسنن النسائي ان النبي زار البقيع ومعه زوجته عائشة وعلّمها ماتقول في الزيارة . كما أن الزهراء كانت تشد الرحال لمنطقة أحد وتزور الحمزه وقبور الشهداء .
نقطة أخيرة : مالسر وراء وضع هذا الحديث وتحريم زيارة القبور ؟
لما حصلت معركة كربلاء وقام يزيد وأعوانه بأبشع جريمة حيث قتلوا جهرة ابن الزهراء في وضح النهار , هذه الجريمة لايمكن غسلها أبدا , وكان هدفهم من القتل طمس ذكر الحسين عليه السلام ولكن الأمور اختلفت فزاد قتل الحسين من شعبية الحسين ومواصلة دربه وتكشفّت أمور بنوا أمية وبدأ الناس يزورون قبر الحسين فحاربهم بنو أمية ومنعوهم من زيارة الحسين ومارسوا العنف والقتل ولكن ذلك لم يجدي ولم ينفع من الزيارة .
فعمدوا تخريب وهدم قبر الحسين ( هُدم القبر 27 مره ) , الأمويون يهدمون القبر في النهار فيأتي المؤمنين في جنح الليل ويبنون القبر بالطين وهكذا ..
فلما فشلت حيل بنو أميه عمدوا الى الدين فألفّوا الأحاديث لتحريم زيارة القبور , علماء للسلاطين همهم الدنيا بدأو يضعون الأحاديث ولكنهم لم يكتبوا ان زيارة الحسين حرام لأنه لن يقبلها عاقل , فافتروا هذا الحديث (لاتشد الرحال ) على النبي .
فالهدف من الحديث ابعاد الناس عن زيارة الحسين ولكنه لم يلقى آذان صاغية .
زيارة الحسين تخليد وتعظيم لشعائر الله . إذا كانت هناك موانع من زيارته فزره من بُعد فهي ترفع الجفاء .
الإمام الصادق عليه السلام يعلمنا كيف نستعد لزيارة الحسين فيقول : إذا زرت الحسين فزره وأنت جائع عطشان مشعث مغبر فإن الحسين بن علي قُتِل جائعا عطشانا مشعثا أغبرا .
فمن الواجب عينا لبس سربال الأسى .. واتخاذ النوح دأبا كل صبح ومساء .. واشتعال القلب أحزانا تذيب الأنفسا .. وقليل تزهق الأرواح في رزء الحسين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الإرادة الميتة عند الأمة 



اضغط هناا لللإستماع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

عنوان المحاضرة : الإرادة الميتة عند الأمة
النقاط الأساسية :
1- مظاهر موت الإرادة
2- أسباب موت الإرادة
3- النتائج المترتبة على موت الإرادة

النقطة الأولى : مظاهر موت الإرادة عند المجتمع الإسلامي 
ابتدأ الشيخ محاضرته بحديث الإمام الحسين عليه السلام عشية خروجه من مكة إلى العراق (خط الموت على ولد آدم مخط القلادة على جيد الفتاة، وما أولهني إلى أسلافي اشتياق يعقوب إلى يوسف، وخير لي مصرع أنا لاقيه، كأني بأوصالي تقطعها عسلان الفلوات بين النواويس وكربلاء فيملأن مني أكراشا جوفا، وأجربة سغبا، ولا محيص عن يوم خط بالقلم، رضا الله رضانا أهل البيت، نصبر على بلائه ويوفينا أجور الصابرين )
ثم بيّن أن مرض الأمة في زمن الامام الحسن عليه السلام هو التشكيك في الخط الرسالي ولكن الإمام الحسن استطاع بصلحه مع معاوية أن يوضح للناس ان الخط الرسالي هو الذي يمثّله أهل البيت لأن معاويه حين نقض العهد انكشفت حقيقته . لكن في زمن الإمام الحسين عليه السلام كان هناك مرض آخر هو موت الإرادة , فترى الناس تعرف أن الحق مع أهل البيت لكن إرادتها ميتة .
وذكر هذه المواقف لموت الإرادة في عهد الحسين عليه السلام :
الموقف الأول :
موقف عبيد الله بن الحر .. كان محب لأهل البيت وكان موجودا في الكوفة ولكنه حين علِم بمجيء الحسين للكوفة خرج منها فشاءت الأقدار ان يجتمع الحسين معه في احد المناطق في طريق العراق , فبعث الامام رسوله لعبيدالله ليدعوه لنصرته فلم يستجب وقال : أنا خرجت خوفا من لقيا الحسين وألتقي به . فجاء الحسين بنفسه اليه وقال له : ارتكبت ذنوبا محاسب عليها عند الله فهل لك من توبة ؟ فقال : ماهي ؟ قال عليه السلام : أن تنصر ابن بنت نبيك .
قال : أعلم ان من قاتل وقتل معك هو السعيد في الآخرة لكن نفسي لاتسمح لي بالموت , لكن فرسي وسيفي أقدمهما لك . فرد عليه الحسين : ماجئناك لفرسك ولا لسيفك بل لطلب النصرة . ثم تلا قوله تعالى (وَمَا كُنتُ مُتَّخِذَ الْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُدًا ) " الكهف 51 "
هذا النموذج قلبه مع الحسين لكنه غير مستعد .
الموقف الثاني :
يوم عاشوراء علِم حبيب بن مظاهر بأن عشيرة بني أسد حطّت بقرب الفرات فاستئذن الحسين ليمضي لهم ويطلب منهم نصرته , وأذن له الإمام , فذهب حبيب لعشيرته ينصحهم بنصرة الحسين لكنهم لم يستعدوا وغادروا المنطقة كي لايكونوا مع الحسين ولاضده فابن سعد لن يقبل منهم الموقف الحيادي , فجاء حبيب وأخبر الحسين بخبرهم فقال عليه السلام : لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
الموقف الثالث :
أرسل الحسين عليه السلام قيس الصيداوي لأهل الكوفة بكتاب يخبرهم بأنه قادم إليهم استجابة لطلبهم . ونظرا لان ابن زياد قد طوّق المنطقة أُلقي القبض على رسول الحسين فقام بتمزيق الكتاب . فسأله ابن زياد أين الكتاب , فقال : مزّقته , سأله ماذا فيه ؟ فقال له : لو كنت سأخبرك بما فيه لما مزقته .
فقال ابن زياد : سأقتلك إلا إذا مدحت بني أميه ولعنت الحسين على المنبر . فتظاهر قيس بالاستجابة له , فأمر ابن زياد باجتماع الناس . 
افتتح قيس كلامه على المنبر بمدح أمير المؤمنين وأهل بيته عليهم السلام وثنّا بمساوئ معاويه ثم قال : إني رسول الحسين وهو قادم إليكم فتهيئوا لنصرته . والنتيجة أمر ابن زياد بجلاوزته أن يسحبوه من على المنبر .
لكن موقف الناس الاستسلام فبعد قتل رسول الحسين يأمرهم ابن زياد بفصل رأسه فيتقدّم أحدهم ويحز الرأس , وحين عِيب على من حز رأسه في ذلك قال : إنما أردت أن أريحه !
الموقف الرابع :
خطاب الحسين عليه السلام (خط الموت على ولد آدم ...) إلى أن قال ( فليرحل معنا ) كان في المسجد الحرام وفي موسم الحج فكان مكتظ بالبشر , ولكن لم تستجب له إلا القلة القليلة .
النقطة الثانية : أسباب موت الإرادة :
1- أكل الحرام : في الحديث الشريف ( من نبت لحمه على الحرام لم يقبل الله له عملا أربعين صباحا ) وان اللقمة الواحدة من الحرام تنبت اللحم . ويشير الحسين عليه السلام إلى أهل الكوفة في خطبته (تبا لكم أيتها الجماعة وترحا ! أحين استصرختمونا والهين ، فأصرخناكم موجفين ، سللتم علينا سيفا لنا في أيمانكم ، وحششتم علينا نارا اقتدحناها على عدونا وعدوكم ، فأصبحتم ألبا لأعدائكم على أوليائكم ، بغير عدل أفشوه فيكم ، ولا أمل أصبح لكم فيهم ، إلا الحرام من الدنيا أنالوكم , فهلا لكم الويلات )
2- الانحرافات الأخلاقية : انتشر الفساد من بني أميه فأصبحت الخمور تباع علنا فماتت إرادة الناس وبدئوا يتجهون نحو الهاوية
3- الانحراف عن قيادة أهل البيت : تارة بسبب الترهيب وتارة أخرى بالترغيب ترك الناس قيادة علي واتجهوا لمعاويه , تركوا قيادة الحسين واتجهوا ليزيد 
النقطة الثالثة : النتائج المترتبة على موت الإرادة 
1- ارتكاب أبشع الجرائم والمعاصي : قتل سيد شباب أهل الجنة بأبشع صورة , فالمعاصي والذنوب التي قتلت الإرادة تهتك عصمة الانسان فيقع في أعظم المعاصي كقتل الإمام .
2- الاستعباد والاذلال والملاحقة في المعيشة : بنو أميه أذلوا أهل الكوفة والبصرة , وأشار الإمام علي عليه السلام في نهج البلاغة يتحدث عن فئة بني أميه ( حتى يقوم الباكيان , باكي يبكي على دينه وباكي يبكي على دنياه )
3- ديمومة الحسرة : لما خطبت السيدة زينب عليها السلام وبكى الناس قالت ( إي والله فابكوا كثيرا واضحكوا قليلا فقد ذهبتم بعارها وشنارها ... ) إلى أن قالت ( أوعجبتم ان أمطرت السماء دما ولعذاب الآخرة أخزى وأنتم لاتنصرون ) قال الراوي : فوالله لقد رأيت الناس حيارى يبكون قد وضعوا أيديهم بأفواههم وهم يبكون

----------


## الأمل البعيد

حقوق الانسان في سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم



اضغط هناا للإستماع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

عنوان المحاضرة : حقوق الانسان في سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

النقاط الأساسية :
1- المتواتر من سيرته ورحمته صلى الله عليه وآله
2- الاحاديث المكذوبة عليه تحت عنوان العنف
3- سبب وضع الاحاديث المكذوبة على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله

النقطة الأولى : المتواتر من سيرته ورحمته صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
ابتدأ الشيخ محاضرته بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وآله حيث يقول ( أيها الناس ستكثر علي الكذابة , ألا ومن كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار )
النبي صلى الله عليه وآله هو نبي الرحمة كما أشار الله تعالى في قوله ( وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ ) "الأنبياء107"
وان رحمته شملت كل العوالم من الانس والجان والطيور والحيوان والاسماك ..
بعض الامثلة من سيرته الدالة على رحمته :
1- اختصر في الصلاة يوما فلما سأله أصحابه عن سبب ذلك قال : ألم تسمعوا بكاء الطفل! ذلك يشق على أمه 
2- تحدّث عن حقوق البهيمة فقال : ألا يتخذ ظهرها مجلسا ولاتحمّل ما لاتطيق ولايضرب وجهها ، وإذا مررت على الماء أن تعرضها على الماء

النقطة الثانية : الاحاديث المكذوبة عليه تحت عنوان العنف
1- قضية نزول الآية (وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُواْ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُم بِهِ وَلَئِن صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِّلصَّابِرينَ ) "النحل126" , هناك قضية تاريخية لايختلف عليها اثنان , معركة أحد قُتل فيها الحمزة وجمع من المسلمين , وقام المشركين بالتمثيل بالمسلمين , أما الحمزه فقامت هند أم معاوية بن أبي سفيان بقطع أذنيه وشقت بطنه واستخرجت كبده ولاكت قطعة منها في فمها ولفظتها .
جاء في تفسير القرطبي أن النبي لما رأى ذلك قال : لأن أظهرني الله على قريش لأمثلن بسبعين منهم وفي رواية ثلاثين , أي ان النبي عزم على أن يمثّل كما مُثّل بالمسلمين .
هذا الحديث موضوع سند ودلالة , وان الذي قال هذا القول هم المسلمين وليس النبي فالآية تقول ( عاقبتم ) فنزلت الآية لخطاب المسلمين وليس لمخاطبة النبي
ولو فرضنا انها تخاطب النبي فإن الخطاب لترجيح جانب الصبر على الانتقام , فاختار (ص) الصبر وقال للمسلمين ماتختارون ؟ قالوا : نصبر كما صبرت .
2- جاء في صحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم المجلد الخامس عن أنس بن مالك أن قوما دخلوا المدينة فاجتووا فأمرهم النبي أن يشربوا من أبوال الابل وألبانها , فلما شربوا صحوا , لما صحوا قتلوا راعي الأنعام . فأرسل النبي في طلبهم فجيء بهم إليه فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم وأمر أن تحمى المسامير حتى صارت تلتهب ثم كحل بها أعينهم وقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ثم ألقوا في الشمس وجعلوا يستسقون فما سُقوا حتى ماتوا !

* هذا الحديث ساقط من الاعتبار من حيث السند , رجال هذا الحديث مطعون فيهم , منهم مبغضون لأهل البيت عليهم السلام و بعضهم دعى عليه الامام عليه السلام لأنه أنكر واقعة الغدير فقال : ان كنت كاذبا أصابك الله ببيضاء .... ) فأصابه البرص .
** الحديث معارض للحديث الصحيح ان النبي قال ( اياكم والمثلة ولو بالكلب العقور )
*** ابن حجر ذكر اعتراض بعض العلماء على الحديث , وانه يخالف اجماع الأمة فهي أجمعت أن من يستسقي الماء يُسقى , وفي الرواية أنهم استسقوا ولم يُسقَوا !

النقطة الثالثة : سبب وضع الاحاديث المكذوبة على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله
تبرير مايفعله حكّام بني أميه من حالة التمثيل في أتباع علي عليه السلام وشيعته وأنصاره .
فحتى يكون لبني أمية شرعية في فعلهم قالوا بأن النبي مثّل بالناس . وهذا لايصح فالقرآن نجده ذمّ المنكر الذي يفعله فرعون في عقابه للناس فقد كان يأخذ المسامير ويتفنّن في التعذيب فأنبّه القرآن في سورة الفجر ( وفرعون ذي الأوتاد )
ومن أمثلة تمثيل بني أميه : التمثيل بجثة مسلم بن عقيل سفير الحسين عليه السلام وابن عمه ضربوا عنقه ورموا جثمانه من أعلى القصر وسحبوه من رجليه في الأسواق وأخذوا يضربون جثته بالسياط .
هذه الأعمال لايقبل بها ضمير , فعلينا أيها الأخوة الأخذ بكتاب الله القرآن الكريم , أما غير القرآن فيجب أن يخضع للنقاش والتمحيص خصوصا الأحاديث التي تخدش للنبي رحمة العالمين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

التعبة الطائفية



اضغط هناا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 



عنوان المحاضرة : التعبة الطائفية

النقاط الأساسية :
1- مظاهر التعبئة الطائفية
2- الأسباب والهدف من التعبئة الطائفية
3- الموقف العقلائي من التعبئة الطائفية

النقطة الأولى : مظاهر التعبئة الطائفية

ابتدأ الشيخ محاضرته بقوله تعالى (وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنتُمْ أَعْدَاء فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُم بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنتُمْ عَلَىَ شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ فَأَنقَذَكُم مِّنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ ) "آل عمران 103"
قضية الخلاف المذهبي لم يكن جديدا بل من مئات السنين, ولكن في هذه الأيام بدأت تنتشر وتكثر ونلحظ ذلك على مواقع الانترنت من حالات الصراع الصريح والسب واللعن عبرها , كذلك بعض القنوات الفضائية شاركت ودخلت الميدان وبدأت تعبئ مذهبيا ولم يكن الغرض منها الوصول للحقيقة بل زيادة الشرخ الطائفي بين المسلمين . كذلك في الجامعات والكليات تُثار الاستفزازات , وفي الكتب والنشرات لها دور في اثارة الصراع الطائفي .
ولو كان الأمر مقتصر على الجهال وعامة الناس لما كان هذا التصرف غريبا , ولكن نجد بعض المثقفين ورجالات الدين في السعودية الذين لهم نشاطات أثاروا هذا الصراع الطائفي ..
مثلا بعد قضية اعدام صدام قام أحد رجال الدين بالقاء خطاب جماهيري تضمن أولا جرائم صدام وذكر من بين هذه الجرائم قيامه بقتل عدد كبير من علماء الدين السنة ثم تحدث عن حسنات صدام فقال : ان لصدام حسنات عظام فهو قتل الكثير من الروافض وعلماء الروافض ! بعد ذلك قال لايجوز تكفير الرجل لأنه نطق بالشهادتين ! ثم صار يعلن الشيعة الروافض ويفتري عليهم ومن بين الافتراءات انهم ممارستهم للمتعة الجماعية في الحسينيات والمساجد !
طبعا هناك بعض الأقلام المعتدلة لكن هنا نتحدث عن موقف رجل الدين هذا من الشيعة الذي يريد أن يقول : ان دم الشيعة مباح . وبهذا المنطق يؤسس ثقافة عنفية , وهذا خطير جدا لان المنطقة مسلّحة , السلاح منتشر بشكل مرعب .
لابد أن يحاسب .. هو يقول لايجوز تكفير صدام لأنه نطق بالشهادتين قبل اعدامه ! والشيعة الذين ينطقون بها ليل نهار ويصلون يُكفرّون !

النقطة الثانية : الأسباب والهدف من التعبئة الطائفية

السبب الرئيسي ( سياسي ) عبر مخطط معادلة سياسية في المملكة , هناك مشروع صهيوأمريكي اسمه شرق أوسط جديد يُراد إنفاذه في المنطقة ويتم ذلك باشعال الحرب الطائفية .
نذكر قصة لطيفة :
أحد رجال الدين يقول كنت جالسا مع أحد السادة الكبار فجاء ضيف وقدّم له طعام الافطار وكانت السفرة متواضعة وتحوي الجوز والجبن والزيتون . يقول رأيت هذا العالم السيد يخدم الضيف بنفسه فيكسر الجوز ويضعه بين يدي الضيف , فحاولت أن أقوم أنا بكسر الجوز فلم أتمكن من كسرها فتعجبت كيف يمكن لهذا الشيخ الضعيف من كسر الجوز ! فسألته عن السر في ذلك ؟
فتبسم السيد العالم وقال : السر انك تضع في يدك جوزة واحدة وأنا أضع اثنتين وأصفق الجوزة بالجوزة فتنكسر كلاهما .
ثم قال : مع الاسف الشديد هكذا أراد الاستعمار أن يقتل بعضنا بعضنا الآخر فننكسر بسهولة

النقطة الثالثة : الموقف العقلائي من التعبئة الطائفية

* الوعي بحاجة الأمة للوحدة وبمقدار الخسارة التي تجرها الصراعات الطائفية 
يقول أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام ( ان هذه القلوب أوعية وخيرها أوعاها ) هناك فرق بين وعي رجل علم ورجل دين تتعرّض بلاده لحرب اسرائيلية , فيقوم رجل الدين بعد هذه القوة والصواريخ وحين يقلقي خطابات توحدية , تجد رجل دين لايجوّز الدعاء للمقاومة بالنصر .
هناك فرق بين وعي هذا ووعي الآخر 
ايضا على الساحة العراقية تجد رجل دين يقول بوجوب ابادة الشيعة الروافض ويستدل بقوله تعالى (فاقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم ) في قبالة رجل آخر يقول لو قُتل نصف الشيعة في العراق فإننا لن ننجر لحرب أهلية .
علينا أن نفرّق بين العلماء الواعين وبين الجهال المتلبسين برجال الدين 
** ان مسالة الخلاف المذهبي بين الشيعة والسنة ليست وليدة اليوم بل مئات السنين , ولاتستطيع طائفة إلغاء طائفة أخرى
*** لاتوجد دولة ولاشعب يعيش حالة تجانس بين أفراده بل حالة الاختلاف موجودة في كل شعب وكل دولة فالنتيجة إما تعايش أو تناحر وتذابح
حين يحصل أي صراع لايخسر الشيعة فقط أو السنة فقط بل يُفقد الأمن 
**** عدم الاستجابة لحالات الاستفزاز والافتراءات الباطلة فهي مدعاة للسخرية ولاقيمة لها
***** الاعتصام بحبل الله (وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ .... ) 
في التفاسير حبل الله : الكتاب والعترة الطاهرة , ونعمة الله : نبي الرحمة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
تقول سيدتنا ومولاتنا الزهراء عليها السلام ( وامامتنا أمان من الفرقة )

----------


## الأمل البعيد

المرأة ومسئولية التبليغ



اضغط هناا للإستماع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

عنوان المحاضرة : المرأة ومسئولية التبليغ

النقاط الأساسية :
1- مسئولية التبليغ شاملة للرجال والنساء
2- حاجتنا إلى مبلغّات وموجهات
3- مسئولية المجتمع ودور المرأة تجاه التبليغ

النقطة الأولى : مسئولية التبليغ شاملة للرجال والنساء 

ابتدأ سماحة الشيخ حديثه بالآية الشريفة (وَلْتَكُن مِّنكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ) " آل عمران 104 "
الآية الشريفة تتضمن الأمر بالتبليغ فحرف اللام في (ولتكن) لام أمر, ولفظة ( أمّة ) تشمل الذكور والإناث , فالمسئولية تجب على كل مكلف جامع للشرائط من ذكر وأنثى .

النقطة الثانية : حاجتنا إلى مبلغّات وموجهات 

نحن نحتاج لوجود مبلغات مرشدات في المجتمع وهذه الحاجة يمكن أن نعرفها من خلال نقطتين :

الأولى : مسألة الجهل بالأمور العبادية والمعاملات 
فنجد الفتاة تقع في الخطأ الفقهي بسبب الجهل لابسبب إرادة المعصية ومن أمثلة ذلك :
* عدم إزالة المناكير (طلاء الأظافر) عند الوضوء أو الغسل جهلا منها أن هذا الطلاء يمنع وصول الماء للأظافر وبالتالي يبطل الوضوء والصلاة .
* لبس العبايات المزركشة عليها رسومات من منطلق كونها شابة وتريد التعبير عن حيويتها دون الالتفات للحكم الشرعي فلاتلتفت أن هذا اللبس يحدث فتنة وريبة في المجتمع وبالتالي الفساد
* الأفضل والمستحب أن تكشف المرأة صفحة وجهها أثناء الصلاة , ولكن إذا كان وُجِد من ينظر إليها بريبة وفتنة فعليها ستر وجهها
* في مجال المعاملات , مثلا عدم الاستغناء عن الغيبة والنميمة بسبب الجهل بحرمة هذا العمل 
* انتشار حالات الطلاق بسبب عدم معرفة المرأة ماذا لها وماعليها 

الثانية : مسألة الانحرافات الأخلاقية 
نحن اليوم في عالم مختلف عما مضى , فبإمكان الشخص معرفة مايجري في العالم عن طريق الانترنت والفضائيات , وبينما يحصل الرجل على قنوات وأماكن متعددة لمجالس الذكر والوعظ والإرشاد تظّل المرأة حبيسة المنزل (نتيجة أعراف خاطئة) تُمنَع من الخروج لأماكن الوعظ والإرشاد ونجعلها تتلقى السموم والمفاسد من الانترنت والفضائيات التي شغلها الشاغل البغاء والانحلال في وضح النهار
إذن من الضروري وجود مبلغات فالمرأة تمثل نصف بل ثلثي المجتمع . الرجال عندهم علماء موجهون ومرشدون ويحضرون المساجد ويجالسون العلماء يتلقون الفقه , والنساء لامبلغات لافقيهات بل كتب قديمة بها الكثير من الأساطير .. هذا خطأ
اليوم الشابة كيف تعرف أنه يجب عليها أن تقتدي بزينب والزهراء إذا بقيت متكتمّة في البيت ؟ من أين تتعلم ؟؟

النقطة الثالثة : مسئولية المجتمع ودور المرأة تجاه التبليغ

1- ضرورة معرفة أن طلب العلم فريضة على الذكور والإناث ( طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة ) حديث صحيح السند واضح الدلالة , الفريضة هنا الوجوب الكفائي ولكن الكفاية لم تحصل فلابد من تحصيلها . يجب على المكلف أن يتعلم المسائل الشرعية التي تقع في دائرة ابتلائه
2- لابد من تأسيس ودعم الحوزات والمدارس التي تُعنى بالنساء .

اختتم الشيخ حديثه بضرب نماذج من النساء المبلغات ومن بينهن :
السيدة الزهراء والسيدة زينب عليهما السلام فقيهتان تفتيان وتجيبان المسائل
الشهيدة بنت الهدى (آمنه الصدر) : كاتبة عالمة فقيهة مجتهدة / العراق
منى يكن : كاتبة عالمة خطيبة / لبنان
رباب الصدر : خطيبة عالمة كاتبة نشطة ومسئولة عن مؤسسة الصدر
دلهم بنت عمر: زوجة زهير بن القين : امرأة شابة كانت السبب في هداية زوجها زهير , وحين اهتدى قالت : خار الله لك طريق السعادة فاذكرني عند جدي الحسين
قمر بنت عبد المكناة بأم وهب : لما قرّر زوجها الخروج لنصرة الحسين شجعته وقالت : أصبت ياابن العم أصاب الله لك ... وفي يوم عاشوراء أخذت عمود تقاتل به وهي تقول لزوجها فداك أبي وأمي قاتل دون الطيبين 
زوجة حبيب بن مظاهر : امرأة عظيمة شجعّت زوجها لنصرة الحسين عليه السلام بالرغم من وجود الاطفال والالتزامات لديها

----------


## الأمل البعيد

العلماء والأمانة الثقيلة



اضغط هناا للإستماع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

قال تعالى (وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِيَ آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا فَانسَلَخَ مِنْهَا فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ * وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا وَلَـكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِن تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَث ذَّلِكَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ * سَاء مَثَلاً الْقَوْمُ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَأَنفُسَهُمْ كَانُواْ يَظْلِمُونَ ) " الأعراف 175-177"

عنوان المحاضرة : العلماء والأمانة الثقيلة

النقاط الأساسية :
1- أصناف العلماء وأهمية التعرف عليهم
2- خطورة اتبّاع العالم لهواه ودنياه
3- دور العلماء في توحيد الأمة وصلاحها

النقطة الأولى : أصناف العلماء وأهمية التعرف عليهم

إمامنا أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام يصنف العلماء لثلاث أصناف فيقول : ( طلبة هذا العلم على ثلاث أصناف فاعرفوهم بصفاتهم وأعيانهم : صنف يطلبه للجهل والمراء وصنف يطلبه للاستطالة والختل، وصنف يطلبه للفقه والعقل. فصاحب الجهل والمراء مؤذ ممار، متعرض للمقال في أندية الرجال بتذاكر العلم وصفة الحلم، وقد تسربل بالخشوع وتخلى من الورع، فدق الله من هذا خيشومه وقطع منه حيزومه، وصاحب الاستطالة والختل ذو خب وملق، يستطيل على مثله من أشباهه، ويتواضع للاغنياء من دونه، فهو لحلوانهم هاضم ولدينه حاطم، فاعمى الله على هذا خبره وقطع من آثار العلماء أثره. وصاحب الفقه والعقل ذو كآبة وحزن وسهر، قد تحنك في برنسه وقام الليل في حندسه، يعمل ويخشى وجلا داعيا مشفقاً مقبلاً على شأنه عارفاً بأهل زمانه مستوحشاً من أوثق اخوانه، فشد الله من هذا اركانه وأعطاه يوم القيامه أمانه )
لماذا يأمرنا الامام عليه السلام أن نتعرف عليهم بصفاتهم وأعيانهم ؟
* لان العالم يمثّل موقعا خطيرا إن صلح صلحت الأمة وإن انحرف انحرفت الأمة , وزلّة العالم كانكسار السفينة تَغرق وتُغرق معها غيرها .
* أحيانا يمكن أن للعالِم أن يأخذ البلد بالنجاة كالميرزا الشيرازي الذي حرّر بلاده من الاستعمار البريطاني , حيث أفتى بحرمة التنباك .
وأحيانا فتوى من عالِم تدمّر البلاد كما يحدث في العراق , يقتلون الملايين بمفخخات بسبب فتوى طائفية بغيضة هدفها انحراف الأمة في صراعات طائفية .
* إذا كان العالِم من العلماء الأخيار الربانيين من الضروري أن يُحترم ويُوقّر ويُبجّل ( الملائكة تبسط أجنحتها تحت قدميه وكل شيء في الوجود يستغفر له ) .

النقطة الثانية : خطورة اتبّاع العالِم لهواه ودنياه

الآيتان من سورة الأعراف اللتين ذكرناهما في بداية الحديث تتحدثان عن عالِم من علماء بني اسرائيل ( بلعم بن باعورا ) أعطاه الله الاسم الاعظم . لما أراد فرعون أن يحارب نبي الله موسى استعان بهذا العالِم فاستماله بالمال والذهب فاستجاب بلعم فلما دعا على موسى سلخَ الله الاسم الاعظم من لسانه فلم يستجب له الله تعالى , مثّله الله بالكلب لأن العالِم يمثّل مركزا خطيرا صعبا فلابد أن يمثّل بهذا المثال لأنه إن انحرف أو استقام انحرفت واستقامت معه أمة , إن تحمل من الحملة لامن الحمل , المعنى العالِم الضال مثله كمثل الكلب الضال سيان عنده الوعظ وعدم الوعظ .
والتاريخ يعيد نفسه , اليوم كثير من العلماء الذين وضعتهم السلاطين لخدمة مآربهم فصاروا يفتون الفتاوي لاشعال الفتنة بين المسلمين .
نحن نواجه مشروع صهيوأمريكي تارة يحقّق عن طريق فضائيات تعلّم البغاء علنا بغرض افساد أبنائنا لأن أصحاب هذا المشروع يريدون القضاء على ارادة الأمة ودين الأمة وبالتالي يسهل القضاء عليها , وتارة أخرى يستخدمون العالِم وهذا أخطر 

النقطة الثالثة : دور العلماء في توحيد الأمة وصلاحها

أولا : من الضرورة أن يعلم العلماء المشايخ أنه لايصح أن يكونوا طرفاً في نزاع لايُدرى أين ينتهي به هذا النزاع فيحدث مشكلة يحصل بها الفساد. لأن الأنبياء مشروعهم في الدنيا الاصلاح لا الافساد ( إن اريد إلا الاصلاح مااستطعت ) 
أحد علمائنا الاجلاء الكبار الميرزا محمد الشيرازي كان له دور كبير في سامراء التي أغلب سكانها سنة وزوارها شيعة لوجود مرقدي الامامين الهادي والعسكري عليهما السلام , هناك تحصل مناوشات طائفية وصلت الى الدم.
هذا العالِم الجليل انتقل لسامراء لهدف الاصلاح بين الشيعة والسنة ونقل درسه الحوزوي هناك وبدأ يؤسس الحوزة الدينية له . المعارضون عناداً له قاموا بتأسيس مدرسة خاصة بأهل السنة , لكنهم في نصف البناء تورطوا لأن لامال لديهم يكفي لاكمال البناء . لما علِم العالِم بأمرهم أرسل لهم المال الكثير وقال : أكملوا به بناء مشروعكم . فهنا أسقط في أيديهم وجاؤوا معتذرين وصارت الألفة بينهم.
السنة يتأثرون من العلماء فحين يعرف العالِم أهمية الاصلاح لاتحصل المفاسد. 
ثانيا : أن لايأخذ كل طرف ومذهب من أعداء المذهب الآخر . لأن ذلك هدفه وضع الافتراءات والأحاديث المكذوبة فيحصل استفزاز المؤمنين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اضغط هناا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم  
قال تعالى (وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَةُ رَهْطٍ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا يُصْلِحُونَ * قَالُوا تَقَاسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ لَنُبَيِّتَنَّهُ وَأَهْلَهُ ثُمَّ لَنَقُولَنَّ لِوَلِيِّهِ مَا شَهِدْنَا مَهْلِكَ أَهْلِهِ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ * وَمَكَرُوا مَكْرًا وَمَكَرْنَا مَكْرًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ * فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ مَكْرِهِمْ أَنَّا دَمَّرْنَاهُمْ وَقَوْمَهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ * فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ ) " النمل 48-52" 
عنوان المحاضرة : الشباب ومسئولية الإصلاح 
النقاط الأساسية :
1- الشاب المبلّغ والمؤامرة عليه
2- الشباب المخلصون في التاريخ
3- دور الشباب في مسألة إصلاح المجتمع 
النقطة الأولى : الشاب المبلّغ والمؤامرة عليه 
تتحدّث الآيات عن قوم نبي الله صالح حيث بعثه الله إلى قومه مرشدا موجها ومبلغّا وهو في بداية شبابه عمره 16 سنة , ولكن قومه الذين يعبدون الأصنام لم يستمعوا لنصحه .
النبي صالح (ع) كان يخرج كل ليلة إلى جبل في بلدته يصلي ويتعبّد ويناجي الله في خلوته وهو في ريعان شبابه , فدبّر له تسعة أشخاص مكيدة بأن يختبئون وراء الجبل فإذا أقبل للعبادة يقتلوه , وفي الليلة المعدّة للاغتيال جاء النبي صالح كعادته وهو لايدري بما دُبّر له ولكن عين الله تحفظه , فإذا بالأمر الإلهي أمر جبريل بأن يُسقِط صخرة من أعلى الجبل عليهم فأهلكتهم جميعا .
النبي صالح بقي يبلّغ مائة سنة ولم يؤمن له أكثر من سبعين نفر ومع ذلك كان صابرا في تبليغه . 
النقطة الثانية : الشباب المخلصون في التاريخ 
الشباب هم الأرق أفئدة , والقاعدة العامة كلما طال عمر الإنسان كلما قسى قلبه , يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وآله ( أوصيكم بالشبان خيرا فإنهم أرق أفئدة , إن الله بعثني بشيرا ونذيرا فحالفني الشبان وخالفني الشيوخ ) ويقول تعالى (فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ ) " الحديد16" 
أمثلة للشباب المخلصين في التاريخ :
* مصعب بن عمير آمن بالنبي (ص) وعمره 17 سنة وأبواه مشركين قالا له : إذا بقيت مع محمد فسنقطع عنك العطاء , فصار يفكر واتخذ قرار أن يكون مع النبي فضحى بدنياه من أجل دينه
* مالك الاشتر العفيف الطاهر , حليم عن من أساء إليه وقضيته مع الذي شتمه في الطريق ورمى عليه الحجارة فدخل إلى المسجد صلى ركعتين واستغفر له في المسجد وحين أتى من شتمه ليعتذر منه قال له : إني مادخلت المسجد إلا لأدعوا الله بان يغفر لك وقال : هكذا أدبني مولاي علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
* هلال بن نافع كانت عنده مخطوبة لم يدخل بها , يوم عاشوراء لما أراد أن ينزل للميدان تعلقّت بأذياله زوجته وقالت : تدعني مع مَن ؟ وصارت تبكي . فرقّ قلب الحسين عليه السلام لها , فالتفت لنافع وقال له : ان زوجتك لايطيب لها فراقك فلو آثرت البقاء معها على البراز . فقال نافع : إذا تركتك من ينصرك وبأي وجه ألقى جدك رسول الله يوم القيامة . 
النقطة الثالثة : دور الشباب في مسألة إصلاح المجتمع 
في البدء نقف وقفة إجلال لأبنائنا الشباب الذين انخرطوا في المشاريع الخيرية الاجتماعية مثل المواكب الحسينية التي تثلج الصدر فأكثر المشاركين من شريحة الشبان .
وفي المقابل هناك شريحة أخرى من شبابنا أثّر عليها التضليل والفساد فبدأت تنخرط وراء الانحراف ووساوس الشيطان فانتشر العنف المسلّح والممارسات السيئة . 
ولذلك نذكر نقاط يجب الالتفات لها : 
* مسألة الوعي بأن نفس الإنسان عدوه له ولكن هذه النفس هي الأمارة بالسوء لاالأنفس الأخريات , وهي لاتعمل وحدها بل تعمل بمعيّة الشيطان , ومشكلة الشيطان انه عدو لنا وهو يرانا ولانراه وهو ساكن في صدورنا . يقول الإمام السجاد عليه السلام ( أسكنته صدورنا وأجريته مجاري دمائنا , لايغفل إن غفلنا, ولاينسى إن نسينا, يؤمننا عقابك, ويخوفنا بغيرك, إن هممنا بفاحشة شجعنا عليها , وإن هممنا بعمل صالح ثبطنا عنه .. )
* الالتزام بأوامر الله من غض البصر ( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ... )
* اللجوء إلى البديل الأفضل : مثلا بدل الاستماع للغناء الذي ينبت الانحراف يستمع للعزاء , وبدلا من مشاهدة القنوات التي تنشر الفساد يشاهد القنوات الإسلامية التربوية . كذلك إشباع الغريزة الجنسية بالطريق المشروع وهو الزواج ( مامن شاب تزوج في حداثة إلا عج شيطانه ) , وتعلّم ثقافة الزواج كي لانقع في المحذور كالطلاق
* الإدراك بأن الله هو المدبّر لكل الأمور

----------


## الأمل البعيد

محاضرة الليلة التاسعة



سأضيفها حاالما تتوفر مكتوبة
اضغط هنااا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

المقتل

----------


## الأمل البعيد

محاضرات
السيد / 

ضياء الخباز

الليلة الأولى

لايتوفر تلخيص لهذه الليلة سأضعه حالما يتوفر لدي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

نقد الإشكالات المثارة حول ثواب البكاء . ليلة 2 محرم 

اضغط هنااا 
نقد الإشكالات المثارة حول ثواب البكاء . ليلة 2 محرم  
ثواب البكاء على الإمام الحسين عليه السلام لا بعد ولا يحصى ولكن هناك آثار ..  
•أي مؤمن دمعت عيناه حتى تسيل على خديه ....  
الإشكال الأول : الإغراء 
الإشكال الثاني : عدم الانسجام بين مقدار العمل ومقدار الجزاء .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

منهج الاستعانة بأهل البيت ( ع) ليلة 3 محرم 

اضغط هناا


عندما تريد أن تتوسل بسيد الشهداء الحسين ( ع) هناك صيغتان :

1-اللهم أني أسألك بحق الحسين الوجيه و جده وأبيه وأمه وأخيه والتسعة المعصومين من بنيه أن تشفي مريضي .. 
2- يا أبا عبد الله اشفي مريضي / احفظني .. 

ماهو المنهج الصحيح الأول أم الثاني ؟
لماذا يصح الطلب المباشر من المعصوم ؟
المعصوم هل لديه القدرة على الإعانة ؟
لماذا لا يصح الطلب المباشر من القرآن رغم منزلته العظيمة ؟ 
إذا مات المعصوم هل تبقى لديه القدرة ؟ وهل يصح الطلب منه ؟

----------


## الأمل البعيد

أهمية ثقافة احترام التخصص ليلة 4 محرم 

اضغط هنااا

أن حقيقة الإيمان لا يتجاوز منطقك علمك . 
رجوع غير المتخصص للمتخصص .
أمضى الإسلام سيرة العقلاء لأمرين : 
1-سد باب الفوضى .
2-الإسلام يؤكد على احترام التخصص .

الثقافة الدينية هل تحتاج إلى تخصص أم لا ؟

----------


## الأمل البعيد

خطورة الأمراض الأخلاقية وكيفية علاجها ... ليلة 5 محرم ..

اضغط هناا

1) بيان مدى خطورة المرض الأخلاقي ..

2) بيان عوامل و أسباب الأمراض الأخلاقية . 

3) كيفية علاج الأمراض الأخلاقية .

- كما يصاب الإنسان بأمراض جسدية هناك من يصاب بأمراض أخلاقية : الحسد - الرياء - التكبر - النفاق - هذه الأمراض لا تقل خطورة من الأمراض العضوية بل هي أكبر من الامراض العضوية خطورة .

1- ترتب الأثر على نفس الإنسان .
2- المرض الاخلاقي يتجسد للإنسان بعد الموت .
3- الإرتباط بسلوك الإنسان وبين سجاياه الداخلية .

2) لماذا أصاب بالحسد ؟ لماذا أحسد الأخرين ؟ لماذا دائماً أصاب بمرض الأنا ؟ أنا فعلت ... أنا قلت .. ؟
لها عوامل : 
1- الغفلة عن الذات .
2- استصغار المرض .
3- استصعاب علاج المرض .

3) كيفية علاج المرض الأخلاقي ... كيف يعالجه ؟ 

1- اكتشاف المرض بالتعرف على النفس .
2- اختيار الصديق الناصح . 
3- الرجوع إلى روايات أهل البيت ( ع) ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الإمام المهدي عجل الله فرجه ودور الوساطة في الفيض ..... ليلة 6 محرم .. 

اضغط هناا

ثلاث محاور : 

1) في بيان معنى الوساطة في الفيض 
2) في بيان الدليل في كون الإمام هو الواسطة في الفيض .


1) معنى الواسطة في الفيض .

عندما تقول الإمام المهدي عج هو الواسطة في الفيض ... مامعنى هذا الإصطلاح ؟
الأفعال الإلهية الصادرة عن الذات المقدسة تارة يترتب عليها أثرها من غير واسطة و تارة أخرى يترتب عليها الأثر بالواسطة .
الأفعال التي يترتب عليها الأثر من غير الواسطة هي التي بالأمر .
التي بالواسطة يكون بالخلق .

قال تعالى ( قل الروح من أمر ربي ) لأن الله يخلق الروح بدون واسطة .
( ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ) عبر بالخلق لأن هذا البدن وجه مع الواسطة مع تواجد الماء والطين يتواجد الجسد .

من هنا نعبر عن أهل البيت عليهم السلام بأنهم واسطة الفيض لأنهم يتوسطون بين الأمور ..
2) بيان الدليل على أن الإمام هو الواسطة بالفيض . استقرار الأرض ونظام الكواكب وجميع النعم إنما تُفاض علينا بواسطة صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه .
ماهو الدليل على أن الإمام الحجة هو الواسطة ؟

بحثان : 
1- كون المخلوق واسطة بين الله وبين الخلق . 
القرآن الكريم هو الذي أسس فكرة الواسطة في الفيض . 
من جملة الأفعال الإلهية التي تصدر عن الذات المقدسة هو الإماتة . هذا الفعل أثر وفاته الشخص وهذا لا يتحقق إلا بالواسطة ..
قال تعالى : ( قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت ) 
إذن الواسطة ملك الموت .
( فا لمدبرات أمرا ) المدبرات هم الملائكة .. جبرائيل و ميكائيل و اسرافيل و عزرائيل .

البحث الثاني : 
بحث اثباتي :
ماهو الدليل الذي يُثبت أن صاحب الزمان هو الواسطة في الفيض ؟ 
يوجد أدلة عامة و أدلة خاصة عن الإمام المهدي ( ع) في زيارة الحسين ( ع) : 

( بكم فتح الله وبكم يختم وبكم يمحو الله مايشاء وبكم يثبت وبكم تُنبت الأرض أثمار وبكم تخرج الأرض .... ) 
هذه الرواية تؤكد على أن حركة النظام الكوني واستقرار الأرض كله إنما يُفاض بواسطة آل محمد عليهم السلام .. 
الادلة الخاصة بالإمام المهدي ( ع) :
دعاء الندبة : 
( واجعل صلاتنا به مقبولة ونوبنا به مغفورة ودعائنا به مستجاب ... ) قضاء الحوائج وغيرها تفيض على الخلق بواسطة الإمام ( ع) ..
دعاء العديلة :
( بيمنه رُزق الورى وبوجوده ثبتت الارض والسماء ) 
كل الأرزاق المعنوية و المادية تُفاض بواسطة صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه .

3) لماذا جعل الله بيننا وبينه واسطة في الفيض ؟ لماذا جعل الإمام الحجة هو الواسطة في الفيض ؟ 
هنالك حاجة مهمة أوجب أن يكون الإمام واسطة بيننا وبين الله ..
الأمر هو : عدم قابلية الخلق على تحمل الفيض الإلهي . ولا يمكن للمخلوق الناقص تحمل الفيض

----------


## الأمل البعيد

موقعية عقيدة التوحيد عند شيعة أهل البيت ( ع) .. ليلة 7 محرم

اضغط هناا

في ظل بيانات التكفير المتتالية التي وصفت الشيعة تارة بالشرك و تارة بالكفر ينبغي إيضاح عقيدة التوحيد عندنا نحن الشيعة ومدى دقة هذه العقيدة في مبادئنا ..

1)التوحيد الذاتي :
ماذا يعني ؟ 
هو الاعتقاد بأن الذات المقدسة لله سبحانه وتعالى ذات واحدة لا شريك لها بالوحدة .
الله واحد يعني أن ذاته المقدسة وحدة ذاتية .
الواحد العددي يقبل التثنية عندما نقول واحد ( 1) يقبل أن يكون ( 2 ) و (3) .
الله الواحد ليس المراد وحدة الأعداد .
وحدة الله وحدة حقيقية لا يوجد فيها تثني .

2)التوحيد الصفاتي :
يعني ماذا ؟
هو الاعتقاد بأن الصفات الإلهية هي عين ذاته المقدسة .

3)التوحيد العبادي :
أن المستحق الوحيد للعبادة هو الله سبحانه .
العبادة عندنا هي :
•العبادة هي الخضوع والتذلل المقترن بالإعتقاد بألوهية المخضوع له . 

التسمية :
عبد الحسين / عبد الرسول / عبد الأمير .. 
عبد تارة تُطلق بمعنى العابد .
وتارة بمعنى الخادم والغلام .

4)التوحيد الأفعالي :
ما معناه ؟
الاعتقاد بأنه لا يوجد مؤثر ولا فاعل في الكون بأكمله إلا فاعل وهذا هو الله سبحانه وتعالى .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

فقه التجمل وقيمته الدينية .... ليلة 8 محرم .. 

اضغط هناا 
1/في بيان القيمة الدينية للتجمل . 
2/ في بيان موارد التجمل الإيجابية في الشريعة المقدسة . 
3/ في بيان موارد التجمل السلبية في الشريعة المقدسة . 

1* علماء النفس يعتبرون بأن النفس البشرية لها 4 ركائز 
•غريزة حب التدين 
• غريزة حب الخير 
• غريزة حب الاستطلاع 
• غريزة حب الجمال . 
الجمال والتجمل أمر مركوز في نص القرآن ،،، الروايات تصرح بالجمال والتجمل وغرضه .  
أغراضه  
1/ اثارة الحس الجمالي عند الأنسان .الحس الجمالي في غاية الاحاسيس لأنه يبين الاشياء الحسنة والغير حسنة وإذا مات يبقى هذا الانساس معرضا لكل ثقافة واردة للأنسان  

2/ من أجل ابراز الوجه الحضاري للمجتمع المؤمن . 


2* بيان موارد التجمل الإيجابي في الشريعة المقدسة 1/
عند الممارسة العبادية ينبغي للأنسان ان يتجمل ( الصلاة ، الدعاء ... الخ ) ويشمل الزيارات كلها عدا زيارة الحسين عليه السلام يستحسن تجنب التجمل .  
2/ التجمل بين الزوجين . تتجمل المرأة لزوجها والرجل لزوجته .  
3/ التجمل مع المؤمنين ( المسجد ... المدرسة ... العمل .الخ ) الرسول كان يتجمل كما يتجمل لزوجاته .  

3* بيان موارد التجمل السلبي من الناحية المقدسة .  
كما جعل للتجمل امور ايجابية جعل له امور سلبية ...  
*التجمل المؤدي الى ابراز مفاتن المرأة للرجل الاجنبي . 
*لبس الذهب للرجال . 
* التجمل بتشبه الرجال للنساء والنساء للرجال . 
* لباس الشهرة ( يلبس لباس غير متعارف عليه بين الناس ) 
* التجمل عن طريق التشبه بالكافر ( صليب ممنوع _ قلادة من مجتمع الكفار هذا ايضا ممنوع )

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الليلة التاسعة 
لا تتوفر لدي مكتوبة

اضغط هناا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الليلة العاشرة

اضغط هنااا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ليلة 11 محرم عام 1428 هـ

اضغط هنااا 
( و أشهد أنك كنت نوراً في الأصلاب الشامخة و الأرحام المطهرة ) ..  
خصوصية الوجود النوري في هذه العبارة . 
الخصوصية الأولى لسيد الشهداء :
1)أول وجود خلقه الله تعالى ولم يسبقه وجود قط . 
الوجود النوري للحسين هو نفسه لبقية الأئمة الأطهار ( ع) .
عن الرسول ( ص) ( حسين مني وأنا من حسين ) 
أنا من حسين أي من نوره 
حسين مني أي من نوري 
2)الحسين (ع) أنه مفتاح الوجود .
فاتحة الوجود شعاع سيد الشهداء (ع) .لم يكن هناك وجود إلا بعد وجود سيد الشهداء .
قال الرسول ( ص) : ( لما أراد الله بدء الصنعة فتق نوري فخلق منه العرش فنور العرش من نوري ونوري من نور الله فأنا أفضل من العرش وفتق نور علي فخلق منه الملائكة فنور الملائكة من نور علي ونور علي من نور الله فعلي أفضل من الملائكة وفتق نور فاطِمة فخلق من السماوات والأرض ونور فاطِمة من نور الله ففاطمة أفضل من السماوات والأرض وفتق نور الحسن فخلق منه الشمس والقمر فالشمس والقمر من نور الحسن ونور الحسن من نور الله فالحسن أفضل من الشمس والقمر وفتق نور الحسين فخلق منه الجنة والحور العين فالجنة والحور العين من نور الحسين ونور الحسين من نور الله فالحسين أفضل من الجنة والحور العين ) ..3) 
3)أن الوجود النوري وجود ذو إدراك وتعقل .
هيئته هيئة نورية .. ليس شعاع بل نور يُدرك ويُعقل .. كان نور وشعاع له تعقل وإحساس .
4)أنه وجود فوق الزمان والمكان .. لا تحده قوانين زمان أو مكان .
نوره كان قبل الخلق ولازال .
كيف الصديقة الزهراء تحضر في كل المآتم في وقت واحد ؟ 
بالوجود النوري .. لأنه لا يحده مكان ولا زمان ولذلك تستطيع هي الحضور في كل المآتم وفي كل الأوقات .5) 
5)خصوصية التعليم ..
يعني ماذا ؟. . 
الملائكة المقربين هؤلاء بلغوا مرتبة عالية في معرفة الله وتسبيحه لكن من الذي علمهم ؟ هو الوجود النوري لسيد الشهداء الحسين (ع) .  
قال الإمام الباقر ( ع) : ( كنا أنواراً فقال الله سبحوا فسبحنا فسبحت الملائكة ولولانا لما علموا كيف يسبحون الله ويقدسونه ) ..  
علم التوحيد عند الملائكة والأنبياء مصدره أهل البيت ( ع) ..  
إذن فإن (و أشهد أنك كنت نوراً في الأصلاب الشامخة و الأرحام المطهرة ) هذه خاصية واحة من خواص الحسين ( ع) ..  
وبقي نور الإمام ( ع) يتألق حتى وهو صريع على أرض كربلاء ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الليلة الثانية عشر 

اضغط هنااا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

قضية دفن سيد الشهداء الحسين (ع) بين رؤية الدين والتاريخ . ليلة 13 


اضغط هنااا 

زوايا ثلاث : 
1)الزاوية التأريخية .
2)الزاوية الروائية .
3)الزاوية العقائدية . 
1-عندما نرجع للنصوص التاريخية التي تحدثت عن دفن الإمام الحسين ( ع) ..
النص الأول ( أن الذي تولى دفن الإمام الحسين ( ع) إنما هم جماعة من بني أسد الذين كانوا يسكنون في الغاضريات )  
النص الثاني ( وهو المعروف بين علماء الشيعة أن الذي قام بعملية الدفن هو الإمام زين العابدين (ع) )  
الوجه الأول : إن نسبة المواراة لبني أسد هي المباشرة ونسبة المواراة للإمام زين العابدين هي بالإشراف .
الوجه الثاني : إن بني أسد قاموا بجزء من عملية المواراة وجزء آخر قام به الإمام زين العابدين (ع) .. فالإمام زين العابدين (ع) قام بدفن الإمام الحسين والعباس (ع) .
.. إذن ..من الناحية التاريخية يوجد نصان تاريخيان ولا تعارض بينهما ويمكن الجمع بينهما . 
2) الزاوية الروائية : 
عندما نرجع للروايات لأهل البيت .. الروايات تحدثت عن دفن الإمام الحسين .. وهذه الروايات نصنفها 3 طوائف :
1-إن الذين قاموا بعملية المواراة جماعة خارج دائرة أهل البيت .. جماعة من الشيعة .
2-إن الذي قام بعملية المواراة هو الرسول محمد ( ص) .
3-هي التي تصرح بأن الذي قام بعملية الدفن هو الإمام زين العابدين ( ع) .. 
المحصلة عندنا إن الروايات الواردة هي على 3 طوائف :
1- بني أسد 2- الرسول (ص) 3- زين العابدين عليه السلام  
كيف نجمع بينها ؟ 
و أيها الراجحة و هل يوجد بينها تعارض ؟  
علماء الأصول يقولون لا تعارض بين المثبتات .
ما معناها :
أي إذا جاءت مجموعة من الأخبار وكل خبر لا ينفي الخبر الآخر فكلها صح ولا تعارض بينها .  
القرآن يقول : (( قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت )) 
(( الله يتوفى الأنفس )) 
(( الذين يتوفاهم الملائكة ظالموا أنفسهم )) 
الله متوفى لأن لا يتحقق الموت إلا بأمر منه . والملاك متوفى لأنه هو من يباشر .
زين العابدين هو المباشر . 
الرسول (ص) كان بمعينة الإمام (ع) 
بني أسد لأنهم هيئوا المقدمات وأعانوا الإمام (ع) . 
الزاوية العقائدية : 
مسألة دفن الإمام الحسين (ع) ليست مسألة تاريخية بحته بل ذات جنبه عقائدية . 
كيف ؟ 
ما ورد في الروايات بأن الإمام لا يغسله إلا إمام و إن المعصوم لا يغسله إلا المعصوم .. والوصي لا يغسله إلا وصي .  
أمران : 
1-تعين أن الذي قام بدفن الإمام هو الإمام زين العابدين (ع) لأن الحقيقة العقيدة المعروفة تقتضي أن المعصوم لا يغسله إلا المعصوم .
2-ثبوت مسألة الرجعة .  

من يقوم بمواراة الإمام الحجة (عج ) ؟  
لابد من وجود إمام بعده ويرجع بعض الأئمة لمواراته ويُنادى في الناس هذا الحسين ابن علي قد خرج وبعد موت الحجة يقوم الإمام الحسين بتكفينه و غسله و دفنه .

----------


## روح الحياة

رائع جدا ماخطته يداك لنا 
مشكورة خيتو ع الموضوع المهم 
تحياااااااااااااتي
روح الحياة

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخية* 

*وتسلم يدينش* 

*مجهود رائع تشكري عليه وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك* 
*تحياتي  لك اخية*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكوووووورين اخواني على الرد المفرح 
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وين الردود ؟؟؟
مافيه 
............

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ع العموم مشكوووووووورين كل من رد على الموضوع وقراء الموضوع 
*& الأمل البعيد &*

----------

